# Why are there so many males in the fandom?



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

I just got into the furry fandom, and don't take this as an insult, but I'm a bit confused as to why vast the majority of furry fans are males. Only some 15% of furries are female according to the statistics of some poll I read. D'awwwing over adorable cartoon animals strikes me as... well, a pretty girly thing to do.  Watching cutesy anime about cute girls doing cute things strikes me as very girly too, despite that fandom also containing more males, but at least the split between boy and girl anime fans is somewhat more equal. So why is there such a shortage of vaginae among furries?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 30, 2010)

Because "D'awwwwwwing" isn't exactly what happens over furry pictures most of the time.


----------



## Matt (Jan 30, 2010)

coincidence. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 30, 2010)

Because fapping requires a penus


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 30, 2010)

because from what I have noticed it's all gay male or girls saying they are guys and vise versa

I'm a girl and it says so


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it's because there are a lot of girls that would prefer to be males that also like Furriness also I'm here cuz i like it I'm starting to think it's hereditary <.< my older bro's a furry I'm a furry and I've seen my little sister she only watches Garfield and other shows that have cartoon animals in them now! Also I'm not gay I also think lesbians are hot but that's a problem because their lesbians. XD


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 30, 2010)

i think the whole internet contains more males.


----------



## Bando (Jan 30, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> i think the whole internet contains more males.



True that.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 30, 2010)

I dunno. It's the same with people who program indie computer games (me being one of them), it's a male dominated group. I think it has to do with girls/women tend to hang around social networking sites more, leaving the rest of the internet a more male dominated place.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a penis dominated fandom B:


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> It's a penis dominated fandom B:



Yep but w/e females are plentiful in real life so you know


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> because from what I have noticed it's all gay male or girls saying they are guys and vise versa
> 
> I'm a girl and it says so



Rough generalization but sorta accurate. I blame all the uber hot gay yiff for that . Don't now if it's a blessing or a curse but I haven't been "converted" yet...Honestly tho, women can be successful in life because they take it seriously, guys on the other hand get criticized a lot more (notice the fact that according to whomever I'm quoting is calling all furry males gay...) and they just need to release it and be happy with themselves. I honestly have a good time talking to people about this whole general topic because it makes them happy which in turn makes me feel all warm and furry inside. Knowing someone is happy is very satisfying and that's where my gay fantasies come from, the sheer fact of pleasuring/entertaining another...Call me weird but ya know, what ever.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicks have better things to do, that's why.

Welcome to the furry fandom, if you arn't gay, situational homosexuality will make you gay anyway!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

In short cause of the confurence epic screw up the fandom became gay identified.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Chicks have better things to do, that's why.
> 
> Welcome to the furry fandom, if you arn't gay, situational homosexuality will make you gay anyway!



Now THAT is a better generalization.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rough generalization but sorta accurate. I blame all the uber hot gay yiff for that . Don't now if it's a blessing or a curse but I haven't been "converted" yet...Honestly tho, women can be successful in life because they take it seriously, guys on the other hand get criticized a lot more (notice the fact that according to whomever I'm quoting is calling all furry males gay...) and they just need to release it and be happy with themselves. I honestly have a good time talking to people about this whole general topic because it makes them happy which in turn makes me feel all warm and furry inside. Knowing someone is happy is very satisfying and that's where my gay fantasies come from, the sheer fact of pleasuring/entertaining another...Call me weird but ya know, what ever.


ok most males in the fandom are gay not all just when I was introduced to the fandom all my rl furry friends are gay or say they are bi but have never been with a girl so to me thats gay 
thare are females and straight males just not as many I know know a few more girls in rl that are furries but still not as meny as guys


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

*facepalm*
People you want to know why there are so many gay dudes, it's cause confurence ran a ad for the convention in a gay magazine years ago, that's it, not cause of the fandom being more accepting of it(would be kinda stupid to be anti-gay when most of your members are), not cause anything else, it's cause the ad was ran way back before you would even think someone could be gay, even back before Ellen Degenerese came out of the closet.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to go with Bittertooth up there. More males use the internet for things other than Myspace/Facebook and instant messengers. Yes, that means porn, but it also means a fervent exchange of forums, which are typically around the games they play, or for what they do (for fun, or job-wise). 

True, females do this too, but girls seems to be more of the phone-based type (at least where I am, their phone is literally their world), and guys are computer-based. Both have virtually unlimited access to all your friends, and more.

...


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Yep but w/e females are plentiful in real life so you know



Vagina's unite :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Vagina's unite :V



Sorry, penis dominates the internet  how else would porn become such a big hit...


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah well. B: It's that sort of thing that just happens.
Kinda like skinny jeans.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Ah well. B: It's that sort of thing that just happens.
> Kinda like skinny jeans.



Oh god, gay is one thing but skinny jeans is a disgrace to maleness in general. Makes me want to uh...do inappropriate things 

Unless you're talking about them on women, but that's a story for another time


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah, there were a lot of guys at FC.  haven't been to other cons and seen ratio, but there were at least 50 guys for every female


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

darzoz said:


> I dunno. It's the same with people who program indie computer games (me being one of them), it's a male dominated group.


I'm a girl and I made an indie game. http://ghostpenis.deviantart.com/art/Kawaii-Adobenshaas-122045982 :>



> More males use the internet for things other than Myspace/Facebook and instant messengers.


Most girls do too, I think it's mostly just retarded self-centered people that only use the Internet for Myspace. The girls just tend to be louder and more attention seeking in that aspect so they stand out more. (Seriously, I took a Photoshop class in high school and a disturbingly large ammount of kids, both male and female, did not know that there was an Internet outside of Myspace. One of them was like "YOU CAN PUT STUFF IN OTHER THAN MYSPACE.COM AT THE TOP AND STUFF WILL COME UP??!?! CAN I PUT IN PORN.COM???" The teacher even had to show them how to use Google's image search. Also, that same kid I mentioned loudly announced to everyone I'M GONNA GOOGLE THE WORD BOOBS when she was teaching him how to use it.)


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

this thread is gay.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2010)

Because girls have better things to do then get involved in fetish subcultures.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Chicks have better things to do, that's why.
> 
> Welcome to the furry fandom, if you arn't gay, situational homosexuality will make you gay anyway!



Nope I still prove this wrong


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably because males often DON'T attract women.
So they either join the gay side or start to like dog penis.
WILLPOWER.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Because we're all horny bastards, obviously. =P

In reality, there probably is a large number of people within the fandom who enjoy yiff the most. There also seems to be a large number of people with homosexual tendencies in the fandom, myself among them. 

So taking all that into account you get a lower number of true "men." As in the solidly straight, punches people and likes to play football and nothing else type. 

That's just my theory anyway.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

i figure a lot of it has to do with age as well. i've seen a lot of men of all ages and a lot more younger women than older women. it seems like women just kind of grow out of fantasy things like this more often than men do.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

because girls are to busy getting pregnant and having abortions to join the fandom.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 30, 2010)

Because the ratio of dog dick to boobs is 7:1.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> i figure a lot of it has to do with age as well. i've seen a lot of men of all ages and a lot more younger women than older women. it seems like women just kind of grow out of fantasy things like this more often than men do.


Because only old men search for cats in bed.
Old women doesn't do that.
Also, who said all the people who CLAIM to be little girls aren't FBI agents?


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Also, who said all the people who CLAIM to be little girls aren't FBI agents?


 
point. 


alsooooo i think it would just break poor granny's heart to find cat porn. 
she could never look at foofoonunu the same way again.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> point.
> 
> 
> alsooooo i think it would just break poor granny's heart to find cat porn.
> she could never look at foofoonunu the same way again.



So do you like animalporn?
If your grandmother's heart can break from cat porn than you are probably resistant when you take the fact that you are a furry.
It won't break my heart because I am completly willpower'd.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So do you like animalporn?
> If your grandmother's heart can break from cat porn than you are probably resistant when you take the fact that you are a furry.
> It won't break my heart because I am completly willpower'd.


 
nah, animalporn's not my bag. 
what i'm saying is that it's a lot easier to picture an old dude surfin the interwebs for cat porn than it is to picture an old lady.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

not that i'm picturing it. . .  >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Girls are generally creeped out by some of the people who attend these conventions. :B


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> nah, animalporn's not my bag.
> what i'm saying is that it's a lot easier to picture an old dude surfin the interwebs for cat porn than it is to picture an old lady.


That is what I have said.
Also, it is alot easier to picture an FBI agent surfing the internet for animal porn than CIA agent.


krystle said:


> not that i'm picturing it. . .  >.>


If not that then what are picturing?
Now that I have locked on you with my eyes of curiosity I want to know everything! Do I sound harmful?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

XD it's more around 30%.. but a lot less females are into the public culture than males.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That is what I have said.
> Also, it is alot easier to picture an FBI agent surfing the internet for animal porn than CIA agent.
> 
> If not that then what are picturing?
> Now that I have locked on you with my eyes of curiosity I want to know everything! Do I sound harmful?


 
well maybe i've just gotten really confused with your wording. @_@
i guess i'm not picturing anything seeing as i have a screen in front of my face, eliminating the need for a wandering mind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

Aurali said:


> XD it's more around 30%.. but a lot less females are into the public culture than males.


Do you mean that there are more females in the furry fandom but they are not showing it publicly?
Then what I have thought is half right: All the girls on the internet are guys.



krystle said:


> well maybe i've just gotten really confused with your wording. @_@
> i guess i'm not picturing anything seeing as i have a screen in front of my face, eliminating the need for a wandering mind.


I lost my logic sense in the war against very daring gay furries that assaulted my YT account, that's why my wording is - wait what? MY wording is PERFECT!
I also have a screen in front of me, eleminating the need of blindness and fake brain, but my mind will always wander when not focused - it didn't happen lately because I have been gaming about 14 hours continuesly.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Chicks have better things to do, that's why.
> 
> Welcome to the furry fandom, if you arn't gay, situational homosexuality will make you gay anyway!


I've had furries try to convince me to do gay things before... this is pretty true for the weak willed...


----------



## Tsun (Jan 30, 2010)

Because girls are creeped out by the amount of porn, so they say that they are not furries and just draw them.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Do you mean that there are more females in the furry fandom but they are not showing it publicly?


 I mean that there are tons of lurkers. >.>


> Then what I have thought is half right: All the girls on the internet are guys.


Old. Very.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I lost my logic sense in the war against very daring gay furries that assaulted my YT account, that's why my wording is - wait what? MY wording is PERFECT!
> I also have a screen in front of me, eleminating the need of blindness and fake brain, but my mind will always wander when not focused - it didn't happen lately because I have been gaming about 14 hours continuesly.


well i don't sleep. so there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've had furries try to convince me to do gay things before... this is pretty true for the weak willed...


It's like trying to not get assimilated into the Borg collective.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Tsun said:


> Because girls are creeped out by the amount of porn, so they say that they are not furries and just draw them.


That is so true in so many ways, somebody I watch swears up and down she's not a furry she just draws them, even though she draws furry art, she goes to furry cons and pretty much the only thing she hasn't done is buy a fursuit.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I've had furries try to convince me to do gay things before... this is pretty true for the weak willed...


Yeah what's up with that, I don't care if someone is gay but "convincing" others to go gay?  Isn't that forcing your sexually onto someone else?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2010)

The reason there are so many males in the fandom is because the females are in the kitchen.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I mean that there are tons of lurkers. >.>
> Old. Very.


Old is good!
Although new is better, my only jokes that are new are either racist or anti - (other people much).
Lurkers.. THERE ARE TOO MANY OF THEM, ZEY DO NOTHING.
And yet they spread like bacteria.



krystle said:


> well i don't sleep. so there.


Coffee is not a replacement for sleep.
Also, dry humping animal porn for old men is not a replacement for sleep.
Today is my day of freedom! And it's over.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 30, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> yeah, there were a lot of guys at FC.  haven't been to other cons and seen ratio, but there were at least 50 guys for every female



Damn.  :c


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

I know quite a few female furs i say about 40% of the furs I know are girls


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Coffee is not a replacement for sleep.
> Also, dry humping animal porn for old men is not a replacement for sleep.
> Today is my day of freedom! And it's over.


 
wait. i'm dry humping the porn for the old man? shouldn't it be vice-versa?
i'm having flashback images of grannyporn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I know quite a few female furs i say about 40% of the furs I know are girls


...How the hell are you so lucky?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I know quite a few female furs i say about 40% of the furs I know are girls


Every person and it's own magic!
So... I don't know any furs so about 100% of the furries I know are... furries 0_0.


krystle said:


> wait. i'm dry humping the porn for the old man? shouldn't it be vice-versa?
> i'm having flashback images of grannyporn.


Grannyporn.
It causes eyebleed.
I prefer animal porn - wait what? HELL NO!


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

You must understand that some girls are revolted at the thought of furries, Something we males are not.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...How the hell are you so lucky?


idk most of the female furs are ones I introduced to the fandom then there's the ones on xbox and FA so yeah lots of lady furs most of them are either really fucking creepy or homely but some of them are real cuties...woot Ive gotten so many pics like 2 dirty but most are suggestive or emo esk


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> idk most of the female furs are ones I introduced to the fandom then there's the ones on xbox and FA so yeah lots of lady furs most of them are either really fucking creepy or homely but some of them are real cuties...woot Ive gotten so many pics like 2 dirty but most are suggestive or emo esk


So you are happy with your lil' treasure of cuties?
I am eager to get such a taste!
Don't I charm enough 0_0? No? FFFUUUUU.
Anyway there are alot of girly furries around but I don't have an xbox and I barely get into FA, because nobody is here to talk with and I am barely interested in art. Dirty pictures and suggestive emo pictures - it's like care package, it varies!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

girls... guys... i win either way. ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> girls... guys... i win either way. ;3


The impression varies from person to person.
Some might thing you are a straight who joins the gang and do shit while hooking up girls like fish.
Some might thing you are a stereotypical bisexual.
Some might think you are gay and love men but can understand women.
I think this is all messed up and you have a thing for huskies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So you are happy with your lil' treasure of cuties?
> I am eager to get such a taste!
> Don't I charm enough 0_0? No? FFFUUUUU.
> Anyway there are alot of girly furries around but I don't have an xbox and I barely get into FA, because nobody is here to talk with and I am barely interested in art. Dirty pictures and suggestive emo pictures - it's like care package, it varies!



You aren't a true believer . haha JK but it's more or less something that grows on you, it may not seem nice now but it's definitely a helping hand.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So you are happy with your lil' treasure of cuties?
> I am eager to get such a taste!
> Don't I charm enough 0_0? No? FFFUUUUU.
> Anyway there are alot of girly furries around but I don't have an xbox and I barely get into FA, because nobody is here to talk with and I am barely interested in art. Dirty pictures and suggestive emo pictures - it's like care package, it varies!



No not really as much as I enjoy the breast and pantie pics I get I could never be with any of those girls there to open and sexually active I want a reserved girl one with a good head on her shoulders and also i'm not a player I don't even really hit on them I'm a little flirty I guess but I just treat them like my male friends they must assume I'm trying to get with them


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> No not really as much as I enjoy the breast and pantie pics I get I could never be with any of those girls there to open and sexually active I want a reserved girl one with a good head on her shoulders and also i'm not a player I don't even really hit on them I'm a little flirty I guess but I just treat them like my male friends they must assume I'm trying to get with them


What means you also care about mind.
You are a good picker - some people only rely on boobs or ass.
Although like you said, you shouldn't make them feel like shit, and treating them like normal friends is more than enough. Little flirty is okay I guess, every guy gets that hornyness. Good person picks only other good person.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The impression varies from person to person.
> Some might thing you are a straight who joins the gang and do shit while hooking up girls like fish.
> Some might thing you are a stereotypical bisexual.
> Some might think you are gay and love men but can understand women.
> I think this is all messed up and you have a thing for huskies.



lol... its so true:cry:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What means you also care about mind.
> You are a good picker - some people only rely on boobs or ass.
> Although like you said, you shouldn't make them feel like shit, and treating them like normal friends is more than enough. Little flirty is okay I guess, every guy gets that hornyness. Good person picks only other good person.



though is it bad that i dont tell them to stop with the pics? it makes me feel bad that i'm sorta just using them but when ever i get a new one its like a birthday


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> though is it bad that i dont tell them to stop with the pics? it makes me feel bad that i'm sorta just using them but when ever i get a new one its like a birthday



So they send it to you in wrapping paper? cool can I get some of that wrapping paper action? *nudge* *nudge* :grin:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> So they send it to you in wrapping paper? cool can I get some of that wrapping paper action? *nudge* *nudge* :grin:



idk can I trust you?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> idk can I trust you?



I would get you three virgins in return  ! Is that trustworthy?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I would get you three virgins in return  ! Is that trustworthy?


Umm not really unless there like your sisters or something but even the i smell bull and what would i do with three virgins?


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Umm not really unless there like your sisters or something but even the i smell bull and what would i do with three virgins?


put them bitches to work! >:V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> put them bitches to work! >:V


In the stock market?


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> In the stock market?


the only place you can find work these days? 
you can imagine me saying that with a high inflex at the end of the sentence. also, i'll be shrugging.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

I ain't complaining.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I ain't complaining.


Maybe for you it doesn't suck. But for straight guys it does. Also bite me, as your sig suggests.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe for you it doesn't suck. But for straight guys it does. Also bite me, as your sig suggests.


pfft lolz everyone knows there's no such thing as "straight guys" in this fandom!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> pfft lolz everyone knows there's no such thing as "straight guys" in this fandom!


Despite me being an E-whore here, I am actually straight. I just joke around here.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? 
(at this point, you can imagine my eyes bulging out in disbelief)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

The fandom is full of fags, that's why.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe for you it doesn't suck. But for straight guys it does. Also bite me, as your sig suggests.



well I dislike being around women, they ruin too many things.

also, be specific, I know there are things you don't want me to bite


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I dislike being around women, they ruin too many things.
> 
> also, be specific, I know there are things you don't want me to bite


Or maybe I do want you to bite them?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe I do want you to bite them?



>////>

......I'm allergic to nuts...?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> >////>
> 
> ......I'm allergic to nuts...?


You sure?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sure?



no, but you intimidate me...

not that it's a bad thing. It's one of my likes >.>


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no, but you intimidate me...
> 
> not that it's a bad thing. It's one of my likes >.>


I like where this is going...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like where this is going...



I always seem to end up in that direction eventually.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I always seem to end up in that direction eventually.


That's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing.



true...it is a very fun and interesting direction.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

bom chika chika bow wow


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> true...it is a very fun and interesting direction.


Very fun indeed...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The reason there are so many males in the fandom is because the females are in the kitchen.


Wow, I never realized that.


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> You must understand that some girls are revolted at the thought of furries, Something we males are not.


I dunno man, I know a ton of guys who are absolutely disgusted by furries. I don't think one sex in particular is more prone to being grossed out by this stuff. I think maybe the clean, cute art is just more appealing to girls, and the porn is more appealing to guys.


----------



## Dass (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably the same reason Alexa says we're pretty big in Norway. Fluke of demographics.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I dunno man, I know a ton of guys who are absolutely disgusted by furries. I don't think one sex in particular is more prone to being grossed out by this stuff. I think maybe the clean, cute art is just more appealing to girls, and the porn is more appealing to guys.



I totally agree with you a lot of guys I met are grossed out about Furries, but a lot of the girls I know who like anime are practically Furries. I didn't want to tell them because they'd think it was about sex and be like ewwwww. Stupid Furries = weird sex, preconceptions.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh for the 10 millionth time, I'm not gay people. Me and Mr. MP5 are like the only ones tho .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

because of FAGGOTRY.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm straight.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ugh for the 10 millionth time, I'm not gay people. Me and Mr. MP5 are like the only ones tho .



Dude
<-------NOT GAY


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Dude
> <-------NOT GAY



you're just a closet case...
just you wait.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ugh for the 10 millionth time, I'm not gay people. Me and Mr. MP5 are like the only ones tho .



Umm.. I know a ton of straight furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Umm.. I know a ton of straight furries.



there are no straight furs on the internetz.
same thing as there are no women on the internetz.

interbutts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there are no straight furs on the internetz.
> same thing as there are no women on the internetz.
> 
> interbutts.


I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, I take back/revise my previous post. Me and H&K are the only male furries that I know of that aren't gay. In other words, there might be some straight ones but Ive never seen em .


----------



## Aurali (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, I take back/revise my previous post. Me and H&K are the only male furries that I know of that aren't gay. In other words, there might be some straight ones but Ive never seen em .



of course not.. only the gay ones are really that proud to show off their sexuality... the straight ones are more like "so?"


----------



## Dass (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, I take back/revise my previous post. Me and H&K are the only male furries that I know of that aren't gay. In other words, there might be some straight ones but Ive never seen em .



Are you from the past? We have a thread for this. It says 18% of us are gay, 32% straight, and 28% bisexual.

Although I'm willing to call 80-90% same sex biased bisexuals gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own.



I reject your reality and substitute alternate timelines in which I'm a dog.


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel so out of place as being straight :|

+1 straight


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I reject your reality and substitute alternate timelines in which I'm a dog.


I reject your timeline and substitute using my T.A.R.D.I.S.


Dass said:


> Are you from the past? We have a thread for this. It says 18% of us are gay, 32% straight, and 28% bisexual.
> 
> Although I'm willing to call 80-90% same sex biased bisexuals gay.


Wait I take it you haven't done the furry survey?  41% of furries are straight


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I reject your timeline and substitute using my T.A.R.D.I.S.


----------



## Kyto (Jan 31, 2010)

There are no girls on the internet, silly OP...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

For some reason I want to make a straight to gay tally in my sig...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> For some reason I want to make a straight to gay tally in my sig...



Only straight and gay?
What about Bisexuals?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Only straight and gay?
> What about Bisexuals?



I WAS going to edit that in but I suddenly got lazy...idk 
Tell you what, you can be the 2nd person on my tally. (me being first of course) What can I write you down as (believe me, I don't hate so don't be hesitant.)


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I WAS going to edit that in but I suddenly got lazy...idk
> Tell you what, you can be the 2nd person on my tally. (me being first of course) What can I write you down as (believe me, I don't hate so don't be hesitant.)



If you do add Bi, I'd probably fit best in there. If not I guess I would fall under gay, But I'm still kinda unsure my self.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> If you do add Bi, I'd probably fit best in there. If not I guess I would fall under gay, But I'm still kinda unsure my self.


Done and done.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Done and done.



Ok, Good luck with the tally as well. At least I can say I am kinda straight.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

...I'm a male...and I'm straight...


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> ...I'm a male...and I'm straight...


 
Same here....and you dont see me listing to what people have to say on the internets o_e when you dont really seem to know quite well.......so dont let most of it get to your head there....

Oh yea and males seem to bring the how fandom thing out of the dark sometimes....because some of the girls today are too concered about how they look to other people when i just dont care o_e


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> Same here....and you dont see me listing to what people have to say on the internets o_e when you dont really seem to know quite well.......so dont let most of it get to your head there....
> 
> Oh yea and males seem to bring the how fandom thing out of the dark sometimes....because some of the girls today are too concered about how they look to other people when i just dont care o_e



Yeah, wasn't questioning anyone or accusing. Just trying to prove to the community that most of the male furry community is in fact straight as opposed to what a majority of others believe.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

good because im tired of people accusing because the way most of them are -.-


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 31, 2010)

There are females. We hide, or we just plain run away. Take a wild guess as to why.

Not to mention nerdy things in general attract more males than females.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

im quessing its because most of them end up in homosexuality sometimes..i dont know at this point...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 31, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I just got into the furry fandom, and don't take this as an insult, but I'm a bit confused as to why vast the majority of furry fans are males. Only some 15% of furries are female according to the statistics of some poll I read. D'awwwing over adorable cartoon animals strikes me as... well, a pretty girly thing to do.  Watching cutesy anime about cute girls doing cute things strikes me as very girly too, despite that fandom also containing more males, but at least the split between boy and girl anime fans is somewhat more equal. So why is there such a shortage of vaginae among furries?



'cause we're all faggots.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

im some way i quess.........


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I just got into the furry fandom, and don't take this as an insult, but I'm a bit confused as to why vast the majority of furry fans are males.


Probably because anthropomorphic fantasy presents the sexually repressed and emotionally isolated male the opportunity to express and explore his emotional and sexual needs.


Bloopy said:


> D'awwwing over adorable cartoon animals strikes me as... well, a pretty girly thing to do.  *Watching cutesy anime about cute girls doing cute things strikes me as very girly too, despite that fandom also containing more males, but at least the split between boy and girl anime fans is somewhat more equal.*


That alone should tell you that men and women aren't really that different when it comes right down to it, and that both genders posses relatively the same interest as it concerns emotional well being and eroticism.

I imagine some men are interested in things that are feminine because they're trying to understand the females around them. That, and because male culture is highly lacking on appeals to intellect and personal exploration.





Bloopy said:


> So why is there such a shortage of vaginae among furries?


Probably because females already have a way to express sexual fantasies and ideas with their peer ship because that's more socially acceptable.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 31, 2010)

You have a very excellent point there......but..i dont see the requirements to become more socially acceptable in there...it's seem that one has to be like the rest, due to the fact that most think different is just plain wierd and "un-cool" to be different, not coming from my own mind but from experience and watching it destroy some people...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there are no straight furs on the internetz.
> same thing as there are no women on the internetz.
> 
> interbutts.


Lies, I'm straight damnit! YOU FURRIES WILL _NOT _TURN ME GAY!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lies, I'm straight damnit! YOU FURRIES WILL _NOT _TURN ME GAY!


This is my true intention!
You will fall to their hands!
Also, no straight stays the straightest forever - you will give up when the girls will find no more interest in you!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Fight the Borg assimilation!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fight the Borg assimilation!


They won't. I've had furries try to turn me gay before. I won't fall for their lies.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 31, 2010)

what the hell

um

I want to be a guy
do I count?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what the hell
> 
> um
> 
> ...



Only if I count to be female


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a bisexual male living in a woman's body....does that count?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what the hell
> 
> um
> 
> ...


You count, in the furry fandom everything is possible.


Aurali said:


> Only if I count to be female


Yes you are already in that mind.


KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a bisexual male living in a woman's body....does that count?


NO U ! Yes you count, woman body equals women mind and that equals the interest of the bisexual.

I love saying shit and petting chainsaws, do I count?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They won't. I've had furries try to turn me gay before. I won't fall for their lies.


Feels good man.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Feels good man.


No, no it does not!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I love saying shit and petting chainsaws, do I count?


 
I have a pet chainsaw. He bites though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have a pet chainsaw. He bites though.


Never bit me but clawed me a few times.
I always needed some plastic tape to rejoin my necka nd head altogether.
I forgive my pet chainsaw because it protects me from strangers and NO strangers.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, the bastard took off my hand. I had to rejoin it to my wrist with a zipper.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 31, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Only if I count to be female



yeah sure


----------



## Attaman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They won't. I've had furries try to turn me gay before. I won't fall for their lies.


To be fair, pretty much every group has "One of us, one of us!"  It's fun to watch when some people hold out for months, years, or - in some older fandoms (Trekkies, for instance) - decades without joining the fandom / group (BTW:  If they're trying to "turn" you gay, does that mean they believe it a learned behavior?), and then watch others crumple like a paper bag when a stiff bit of resistance is thrown their way.  

Ever had pools on such things?  "Five dollars he caves in a week."  "Nah, he looks like he'll make a month, at least."  "Are you kidding?  If he makes it past day one, he's probably a keeper."  Sure, it's not as fun when no money's involved, but it's still fun to do.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, pretty much every group has "One of us, one of us!"  It's fun to watch when some people hold out for months, years, or - in some older fandoms (Trekkies, for instance) - decades without joining the fandom / group (BTW:  If they're trying to "turn" you gay, does that mean they believe it a learned behavior?), and then watch others crumple like a paper bag when a stiff bit of resistance is thrown their way.
> 
> Ever had pools on such things?  "Five dollars he caves in a week."  "Nah, he looks like he'll make a month, at least."  "Are you kidding?  If he makes it past day one, he's probably a keeper."  Sure, it's not as fun when no money's involved, but it's still fun to do.


I was actually like that before I became a furfag, since most furries get on my nerves and I don't want the negativity attached with it. (Apparently they do think its learned behavior as I've had people try to convince me be telling me to try "things"...)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Feels good man.


You not assimilate me, for I only like boobies(warning: man boobs do not count)


Attaman said:


> BTW:  If they're trying to "turn" you gay, does that mean they believe it a learned behavior?


You know I never thought of that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You not assimilate me, for I only like boobies(warning: man boobs do not count)
> 
> You know I never thought of that.


More than half of the boobs nowdays are man boobs.
They are mostly bigger than the women's.
Also, there are TOO MANY FAT PEOPLE AND THIS IS BAD BOTH FOR THEM, ME AND THEM.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> More than half of the boobs nowdays are man boobs.
> They are mostly bigger than the women's.
> Also, there are TOO MANY FAT PEOPLE AND THIS IS BAD BOTH FOR THEM, ME AND THEM.


Too many fat people in the fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Too many fat people in the fandom.


As long as they either don't tell they are fat or secretly work out to loosen some fats and strenghen some muscles they are okay.
Yes, I don't like fat people - Because it both doesn't look good and it makes you have a greater chance to suffer from either heart attacks or CANCER.
It's like sickness but is harder to get out from.
Although, I don't believe there are SO MANY fat people in the fandom. Well it's X-1 because I am not fat.
-2 Because I know another person here who is not fat.
Also, to the gays, don't fall to the fatness because of "GAY BEAR".
That term is FUNNY TO ME.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm straight so yeah


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I'm straight so yeah




already got ya marked down as one  It's quite easy to tell from context (excluding cynicalcirno, I've yet to crack the code for him...)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You not assimilate me, for I only like boobies(warning: man boobs do not count)


 
Are you a furry?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> already got ya marked down as one  It's quite easy to tell from context (excluding cynicalcirno, I've yet to crack the code for him...)



You mean because I don't blaber on about muzzling knots and tail holes?


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> More than half of the boobs nowdays are man boobs.
> They are mostly bigger than the women's.
> Also, there are TOO MANY FAT PEOPLE AND THIS IS BAD BOTH FOR THEM, ME AND THEM.



Too many? : /

*is a proud chunk of a woman*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You mean because I don't blaber on about muzzling knots and tail holes?



No, you're not like "Omg let's yiff", directing it to a male person...or how I could never picture someone whom shows actual intelligence acting gay...most gays like to express other qualities and one of them isn't "smarts"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Are you a furry?


No I'm not, but the fursuit I wear around at school is    :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> Too many? : /
> 
> *is a proud chunk of a woman*



aww and here I was thinking you'd be like someone related to your art (a beautiful masterpiece) but I guess I was mistaken


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> aww and here I was thinking you'd be like someone related to your art (a beautiful masterpiece) but I guess I was mistaken



... Well that's not very nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> ... Well that's not very nice.



Sorry  I just had high expectations


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> aww and here I was thinking you'd be like someone related to your art (a beautiful masterpiece) but I guess I was mistaken





Bir said:


> ... Well that's not very nice.



I was just thinking that, That is rather mean of you Scotty.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry  I just had high expectations



It's alright. And here I thought you were nice : /


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> It's alright. And here I thought you were nice : /



I wish I hadn't of said that..I just express myself a tad too much on topics I don't like (rant-ish). I'm just not fond of overweight people. 

I guess in the overall picture, it's whats inside that counts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I was just thinking that, That is rather mean of you Scotty.



Every diamond has its' flaw unfortunately. I hate showing mine cause I prefer shining and now I just look like a retarded twinkle.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wish I hadn't of said that..I just express myself a tad too much on topics I don't like (rant-ish). I'm just not fond of overweight people.
> 
> I guess in the overall picture, it's whats inside that counts.



Apparently not, in your case =P

But everyone's entitled to their own opinions, I guess. Because you were rude enough to state yours, I'll guess I'll state this:

It's what's on the inside of my man's belly that counts. xD

No seriously. I love bellies. Not gigantic ones that have belly buttons that would eat me alive, but chub is wonderful. 

I'm actually sad that my boyfriend has dropped from 180 to 160. XP


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wish I hadn't of said that..I just express myself a tad too much on topics I don't like (rant-ish). I'm just not fond of overweight people.



i also tend to rate people on there avi like you. When I first saw you I thought you were a gay male fox... but thank god I was wrong.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Every diamond has its' flaw unfortunately. I hate showing mine cause I prefer shining and now I just look like a retarded twinkle.



Well no one is perfect, If they were they would be to full of em self's.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> Apparently not, in your case =P
> 
> But everyone's entitled to their own opinions, I guess. Because you were rude enough to state yours, I'll guess I'll state this:
> 
> ...



Well I really don't have much knowledge of your "inside that counts" so I had to judge based on appearance. I guess my lesson is learned. If I had a tail, it would be between my legs right about now.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, I plan on being the first awesome fat person you've ever met. xD

Except not right now. I have to drop my friend off at home. ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> Also, I plan on being the first awesome fat person you've ever met. xD
> 
> Except not right now. I have to drop my friend off at home. ^_^



Haha, I'll hold ya to it.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I really don't have much knowledge of your "inside that counts" so I had to judge based on appearance. I guess my lesson is learned. If I had a tail, it would be between my legs right about now.



Aww, no worries. If nobody had their own opinions, and everyone agreed on everything, the world wouldn't be as interesting or different as it is now, and certainly wouldn't have such a wonderful variety of things. ^^


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm rather proud of my body to be honest. I used to be kinda chubby but I lost about 20 pounds. I feel pretty. So I flaunt it, in the dyke-y-est way possible.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm rather proud of my body to be honest. I used to be kinda chubby but I lost about 20 pounds. I feel pretty. So I flaunt it, in the dyke-y-est way possible.



...XD That's good! 
At least you know you're pretty. Most girls are attention whores who are beautiful, but still are like "God, I'm so ugly."

I'm proud of my body, as well. I may be big, but I've got a big butt, strong legs, dimpled knees, and a perfect nose. XD And all of those things are good, in my opinion.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

There's a lot of women in the fandom.
Probably all of the artists I like are women.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> There's a lot of women in the fandom.
> Probably all of the artists I like are women.



I get the general view that most of the women in the fandom are more on the art side of things, so that probably explains that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No I'm not, but the fursuit I wear around at school is :V


 
School? How old are?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

Bir said:


> ...XD That's good!
> At least you know you're pretty. Most girls are attention whores who are beautiful, but still are like "God, I'm so ugly."
> 
> I'm proud of my body, as well. I may be big, but I've got a big butt, strong legs, dimpled knees, and a perfect nose. XD And all of those things are good, in my opinion.


 
It's not so much "damn I'm hot", but more like "you could look worse." I wish I had a big ass, but I've got great eyes, a really cute nose, and an interesting waistline


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> School? How old are?


I'm being sarcastic, btw I'm in college.


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's not so much "damn I'm hot", but more like "you could look worse." I wish I had a big ass, but I've got great eyes, a really cute nose, and an interesting waistline



Waistline=awesome. I don't care how big someone is, as long as they have a waistline they're hot. XD

My downfall if I had to choose one is my chin. I don't have a double chin (which I find myself incredibly lucky for), I just have a somewhat long chin XD Sometimes it looks good, but if I don't stretch my neck at night it looks gross. And, I'm the only person I've seen that has a bigger upper lip than lower lip XP


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm being sarcastic, btw I'm in college.


 
Okay, do like yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Okay, do like yiff?



pfft, who here doesnt! *yiff!*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> pfft, who here doesnt! *yiff!*


I like where this is goin'


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like where this is goin'



dammit you got me laughing as I was eating cake and now I got white stuff everywhere (frosting)....grr now Ima have to lick it off .


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish there wasn't a thread on here that didn't make me almost dry heave at one point or another.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> dammit you got me laughing as I was eating cake and now I got white stuff everywhere (frosting)....grr now Ima have to lick it off .


I got white stuff everywhere too... wanna lick it off me?


----------



## Bir (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I got white stuff everywhere too... wanna lick it off me?



*grabs camera* 

;D


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wish there wasn't a thread on here that didn't make me almost dry heave at one point or another.



lol cracking up now!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wish there wasn't a thread on here that didn't make me almost dry heave at one point or another.



Ain't that the lord's sweet truth?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I got white stuff everywhere too... wanna lick it off me?



*yiff*

Still working on consuming my white stuff. Hold on there tiger.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

Yuka is horrified by the things you are saying -covers her little mouse ears-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yuka is horrified by the things you are saying -covers her little mouse ears-



What!? I was told to never lie so I told the truth . I was infact drinking white stuff...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff*
> 
> Still working on consuming my white stuff. Hold on there tiger.


You better lick it all off me.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

I knew it was only time before this thread turned to the yiffy side, oh well its all good.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yiff*
> 
> Still working on consuming my white stuff. Hold on there tiger.


Great I just get on here and I already almost choke, this is gonna be a awesome thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I knew it was only time before this thread turned to the yiffy side, oh well its all good.



Hey, you said it yourself. A lil fooling around never hurt anyone.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You better lick it all off me.


I lol'd.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Great I just get on here and I already almost choke, this is gonna be a awesome thread.



Wow, we got a line forming for the "dry heave" section...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You better lick it all off me.



"Where and how hard" 

Careful tho, I nip when I yiff.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Where and how hard"
> 
> Careful tho, I nip when I yiff.


I hate School... I have to go to bed just as it's getting good! God Dammit...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I hate School... I have to go to bed just as it's getting good! God Dammit...



You still got 10 minutes unless you're one of the random people that goes to bed at 10:50....


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, you said it yourself. A lil fooling around never hurt anyone.



I'm not complaining.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You still got 10 minutes unless you're one of the random people that goes to bed at 10:50....


Good point... I still feel like someone will get positively "yifftastic" right after my head hits the pillow...


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 31, 2010)

The majority of men are sex-driven and they just needed something different to fap to.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What!? I was told to never lie so I told the truth . I was infact drinking white stuff...


 
My mouse is just a baby, she doesn't need to be hearing such filth D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Good point... I still feel like someone will get positively "yifftastic" right after my head hits the pillow...


There's an invention for that, it's called your hand.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> The majority of men are sex-driven and they just needed something different to fap to.



Oh believe me buddy, I may be sex-driven but this isn't quite what I fap on.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's an invention for that, it's called your hand.


Only problem: I fear I'm getting carpal tunnel... That, and whenever I do do it, I get awful bad luck... >_<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's an invention for that, it's called your hand.



I prefer to call it a paw when it's to be used in that fashion. Thus the term pawing off which I <3.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "Where and how hard"
> 
> Careful tho, I nip when I yiff.


All over, and some down there...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer to call it a paw when it's to be used in that fashion. Thus the term pawing off which I <3.


I hate the term "jerk/jack off." The term "paw off", I find to make me feel good inside, for some reason...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer to call it a paw when it's to be used in that fashion. Thus the term pawing off which I <3.


I say chap I prefer the term wanking because it sounds so British   :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Only problem: I fear I'm getting carpal tunnel...



Oh my....
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/carpal_tunnel/detail_carpal_tunnel.htm#115103049

Do you feel pain, weakness, or numbness in the hand and wrist, radiating up the arm? If so then you might have a serious problem with not being able to paw off...FFS that would suck!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All over, and some down there...


I would act on that, but I'm not in the mood......... :sad::sad:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I say chap I prefer the term wanking because it sounds so British   :V



And that totally blends with your top hat, monocle, and stash.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my....
> http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/carpal_tunnel/detail_carpal_tunnel.htm#115103049
> 
> Do you feel pain, weakness, or numbness in the hand and wrist, radiating up the arm? If so then you might have a serious problem with not being able to paw off...FFS that would suck!


Well, whenever I do lefty, my wrist hurts, and my hand does start to feel numb... And righty just feels weird...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All over, and some down there...



Just show me where 

 .O
 /|\
 / \


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Just show me where
> 
> .O
> /|\
> ...



Down there


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to marry this girl -points to who I'm texting-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, whenever I do lefty, my wrist hurts, and my hand does start to feel numb... And righty just feels weird...



Shoot, I suggest you turn gay just so you can have someone do it for you....damn, then he'd ask you to return the favor..


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Down there


I lol'd. AGAIN.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shoot, I suggest you turn gay just so you can have someone do it for you....damn, then he'd ask you to return the favor..


PROTIP: Girls can give handjobs too!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shoot, I suggest you turn gay just so you can have someone do it for you....damn, then he'd ask you to return the favor..


I'll survive...  Me no wants dick upda ass... I'll stay straight, TYVM... Well, unless H&K is involved.................


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And that totally blends with your top hat, monocle, and stash.


I say whenever I wank to the point of expulsion of the fluids my top hat always seems to lift up for a moment and turn around then fall back down and I make this dreadful face that these kids today are calling "awesome face".   :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll survive...  Me no wants dick upda ass... I'll saty straight, TYVM... Well, unless H&K is involved.................


What can I say I'm hard to resist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Down there



Well then...Get ready for a surprise


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well then...Get ready for a surprise


*Gets the camera ready*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> PROTIP: Girls can give handjobs too!



But that's ordinary......wait wth, why didn't I first think of this!

Must be something I'm doing that's distracting me


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

-twitch- This is why I don't date guys much anymore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *Gets the camera ready*



Wewt, Ima movie star now


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well then...Get ready for a surprise


I like where this is going.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, Ima movie star now


Nope this is going on the internet, oh also you don't get paid.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like where this is going.


CURSES!!!! I must slumber... *throws camera down in anger* God dammit... I'll have to save my lols for the AM...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

i do but I actually gotta call it a night. Lets see what you do while I'm sleeping ^^

Shall we continue tomorrow??


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

Careful H&K! Scotty drags his teeth!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriman said:


> CURSES!!!! I must slumber... *throws camera down in anger* God dammit... I'll have to save my lols for the AM...


*picks up camera*
Just act natural guys


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

That would be right, As soon as the forums start getting active I have to go to work and deal with boring normal people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> That would be right, As soon as the forums start getting active I have to go to work and deal with boring normal people.



Nah, I'm saving it til later. Gotta think of a surprise as well


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> That would be right, As soon as the forums start getting active I have to go to work and deal with boring normal people.


That is the curse of being furry, you have to go back to your normal boring life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That is the curse of being furry, you have to go back to your normal boring life.



And if you don't, you'll end up merging your furry life and actual life together and acting normal on the FAF and all weird IRL....what a turn of events THAT would be.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> i do but I actually gotta call it a night. Lets see what you do while I'm sleeping ^^
> 
> Shall we continue tomorrow??


Awww  hell yeah!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Careful H&K! Scotty drags his teeth!



Just the way I like it


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG tc you are stupid

There are no girl furs because girls don't know how to use computers. DUH!!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That is the curse of being furry, you have to go back to your normal boring life.



That is a curse indeed, Time for a career change me thinks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> That is a curse indeed, Time for a career change me thinks.


I really do wish I could get paid to fursuit.


footfoe said:


> OMG tc you are stupid
> 
> There are no girl furs because girls don't know how to use computers. DUH!!


I think I just found my new best friend    :V


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I really do wish I could get paid to fursuit.



I can't see my self doing a job like that, especially in summer down here in Australia.

Off to work now, (god dam I hate hospitality.)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I really do wish I could get paid to fursuit.
> 
> I think I just found my new best friend    :V


Even if I was paid I would never wear a fursuit.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Even if I was paid I would never wear a fursuit.


Why not? Too hot? Or just not your thing?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why not? Too hot? Or just not your thing?


Not my thing. I've only actually liked a few of them and I would feel like an idiot wearing one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not my thing. I've only actually liked a few of them and I would feel like an idiot wearing one.


The whole point is to be silly and goofy. :B


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The whole point is to be silly and goofy. :B


But I'm silly and goofy without one, and I don't want to create a singularity by wearing one! D=


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not my thing. I've only actually liked a few of them and I would feel like an idiot wearing one.


wtf i thought you were a super fur, i was wrong, cry cry


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm silly and goofy without one, and I don't want to create a singularity by wearing one! D=


TouchÃ©.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wtf i thought you were a super fur, i was wrong, cry cry


Well you thought wrong.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm silly and goofy without one, and I don't want to create a singularity by wearing one! D=


Do you like green fursuits and ham?
Would you like them here or there?
Would like them in house or with a mouse?
Would you wear them in a box or with a fox?
Would could you wear in a car, wear wear them here they are?
You make like them you will see, you will like them in a tree.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you like green fursuits and ham?
> Would you like them here or there?
> Would like them in house or with a mouse?
> Would you wear them in a box or with a fox?
> ...



NO
NO
NO
NO


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO



would you wear one for me?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> would you wear one for me?


Maybe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO


Could you would you on a train?
In the dark, here in the dark? Would you could you in the dark?
Would you?  Could you in the rain?
Would you, could you with a goat?
Would you, could you on a boat?
You do not like them so you say, try them try them and you may I say.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

would you, could you IN a goat?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Could you would you on a train?
> In the dark, here in the dark? Would you could you in the dark?
> Would you?  Could you in the rain?
> Would you, could you with a goat?
> ...


NO
NO
NO
NO
NO

Also you know the internet has corrupted you when you read "goat" as "goatse"


----------



## footfoe (Jan 31, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> would you, could you IN a goat?


I had a wet dream about that once


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 31, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I had a wet dream about that once


 Hot.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 1, 2010)

Woo Guys everywhere lets have a man party! Where only people who have at least one c chromosome are invited,you know we don't want those like two or three guys who, never mind they can come too!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hot.


will you go out with me?  it's rare to find a female(?) smart enough to type


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> will you go out with me?  it's rare to find a female(?) smart enough to type


I thought you wanted buttsex from me like everyone else?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you mind a smoker/druggie/cannibal/rapist who demands the ability to do as she pleases with girls if she's dating a male?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you wanted buttsex from me like everyone else?


i'm trying to make you jealous


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you wanted buttsex from me like everyone else?


I don't. So that makes only 99% of the forum. D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you wanted buttsex from me like everyone else?



Wouldn't that be a little dangerous?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i'm trying to make you jealous



Doesn't work.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Do you mind a smoker/druggie/cannibal/rapist who demands the ability to do as she pleases with girls if she's dating a male?


He probably does.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Do you mind a smoker/druggie/cannibal/rapist who demands the ability to do as she pleases with girls if she's dating a male?


Wow that's my exactly my type but you can't eat me... wait yes you can as long as i don't die or nuffin


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Doesn't work.


che, meanie


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wouldn't that be a little dangerous?


His butt would end up prolapsed.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wow that's my exactly my type but you can't eat me... wait yes you can as long as i don't die or nuffin


 
-ponders-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> His butt would end up prolapsed.


Too bad I'll never be in that situation :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you wanted buttsex from me like everyone else?


That is one less buttcheek for you if you try me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> His butt would end up prolapsed.



I'd be more worried about accidental discharge.  o.o


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

I"M NOT GAY GOD DAMNIT >=[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I"M NOT GAY GOD DAMNIT >=[



Silly.

Of course we know that guns can never be gay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Silly.
> 
> Of course we know that guns can never be gay.


Exactly. I am the straightest of all.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I"M NOT GAY GOD DAMNIT >=[


How do you feel about devil's three sum?(2 guys one girl)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly. I am the straightest of all.



Oh baby.

I'd love to aim down your sights~

;3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'd be more worried about accidental discharge.  o.o


Great now I have 2 girls 1 cup back in my head, thanks dude I suppressed that to the deepest parts of my mind and now I have it in my head.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -ponders-


IRL this never ends well


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh baby.
> 
> I'd love to aim down your sights~
> 
> ;3


Great. Another guy who wants my anal virginity.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Great now I have 2 girls 1 cup back in my head, thanks dude I suppressed that to the deepest parts of my mind and now I have it in my head.


AHAHA i love that video, hilarious.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Great. Another guy who wants my anal virginity.


we really need to form a search party and capture this H&K


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> we really need to form a search party and capture this H&K


None of you know where I live. And I'm too awesome to be captured by a bunch of furries, I'd just ride through the woods on my ATV to escape.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Great now I have 2 girls 1 cup back in my head, thanks dude I suppressed that to the deepest parts of my mind and now I have it in my head.



lolwut  I was going on the pun of his name being a gun.  And of the barrel of a gun being put into someone's butt...



Heckler & Koch said:


> Great. Another guy who wants my anal virginity.



Nah, not really.

I'm already interested in someone.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lolwut  I was going on the pun of his name being a gun.  And of the barrel of a gun being put into someone's butt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a relief.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> None of you know where I live. And I'm too awesome to be captured by a bunch of furries, I'd just ride through the woods on my ATV to escape.


aha Quick whatsyour name check the ATV registry in maryland!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> aha Quick whatsyour name check the ATV registry in maryland!


Even if there was some sort of ATV registry you don't know my name or what model I have. I AM _INVEENCIBLE! _


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Even if there was some sort of ATV registry you don't know my name or what model I have. I AM _INVEENCIBLE! _


you're being a child, all adults have to be gang raped by a bunch of furs at some point in their lives.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> None of you know where I live. And I'm too awesome to be captured by a bunch of furries, I'd just ride through the woods on my ATV to escape.


Sorry dude I siphoned the gas out of the tank for my lawnmower.


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

The majority of the furry fandom: 

-Is male. 
-Is bisexual or gay. 
-Is between 1x-2x in age, with x representing any single digit. 

I don't know why this is the case, and I don't think anyone else truly knows either. This is just the way it is. This fandom attracts a LOT of young, gay males.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Even if there was some sort of ATV registry you don't know my name or what model I have. I AM _INVEENCIBLE! _



But which drink is the poison in?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> IRL this never ends well


 
Well considering I've got at least 2 girls and possibly a guy after me right now the pondering is necessary XD



Heckler & Koch said:


> Great. Another guy who wants my anal virginity.


 
Your butthole isn't safe here!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Foxhound3857 said:


> The majority of the furry fandom:
> 
> -Is male.
> -Is bisexual or gay.
> ...


dont forget they're fat too


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well considering I've got at least 2 girls and possibly a guy after me right now the pondering is necessary XD
> 
> 
> 
> Your butthole isn't safe here!


It's true! If only this place had more wimmenz...



footfoe said:


> you're being a child, all adults have to be gang raped by a bunch of furs at some point in their lives.



No.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true! If only this place had more wimmenz...
> 
> 
> 
> No.


fine i give up


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you're being a child, all adults have to be gang raped by a bunch of furs at some point in their lives.


 9 out of 10 people enjoy gang rape.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 9 out of 10 people enjoy gang rape.


I only enjoy it if they're women.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 9 out of 10 people enjoy gang rape.


<3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I only enjoy it if they're women.


This


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *CannonFodder* 

 
_I only enjoy it if they're women. 

_


Heckler & Koch said:


> This



Boring!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> boring!


But girls have boobs and boobs are awesome. Guys are ugly, hairy, and have dicks. which is not awesome.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I only enjoy it if they're women.


 women....with strapons?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I only enjoy it if they're women.





Heckler & Koch said:


> But girls have boobs and boobs are awesome. Guys are ugly, hairy, and have dicks. which is not awesome.


Yes, but girls are just right, like your suppose to like them and want to be with them.  
Where is the forbidden-ness?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> women....with strapons?


 i like the way this girl thinks


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Yes, but girls are just right, like your suppose to like them and want to be with them.
> Where is the forbidden-ness?


I don't need forbidden things to get off, I just needs some boobs and a vag. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i like the way this girl thinks


 They all do until they figure out I wasn't joking about jackhammering a 12 inch barbedwire dildo into their ass.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> They all do until they figure out I wasn't joking about jackhammering a 12 inch barbedwire dildo into their ass.


I think I'll have to pass on that.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I'll have to pass on that.


 
Yeah, it always sucks watching them try to stop the anal bleeding. Only because assholes are gross.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> They all do until they figure out I wasn't joking about jackhammering a 12 inch barbedwire dildo into their ass.


the barbedwire is a bit excessive, don't you think?  are you trying to rape them or kill them?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, it always sucks watching them try to stop the anal bleeding. Only because assholes are gross.


Yeah, I don't want anything up mine...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> the barbedwire is a bit excessive, don't you think? are you trying to rape them or kill them?


 
I like watching them writhe in the agony and deception they were just exposed to before they die in a pool of shit and blood.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, I don't want anything up mine...


Does anyone?


----------



## garoose (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I like watching them writhe in the agony and deception they were just exposed to before they die in a pool of shit and blood.


 
Just make sure you use salt water-based lube


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I like watching them writhe in the agony and deception they were just exposed to before they die in a pool of shit and blood.
> 
> 
> Does anyone?


Apparently some people here do, or think that I do seeing as they wanna fuck me in the ass.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I like watching them writhe in the agony and deception they were just exposed to before they die in a pool of shit and blood.


OOKAYY, We have a serial killer on our hands here, whatever, just got to make sure to keep a tracking device in your tooth so the cops can find her after she kills you.  problem solved


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Apparently some people here do, or think that I do seeing as they wanna fuck me in the ass.


Oh jeez yall reminded me of this couple that was fisting and ended up in the news, long story short the harness they were using broke and the dude got a bone fracture inside his ass.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Apparently some people here do, or think that I do seeing as they wanna fuck me in the ass.


 
As I said *somewhere* in this forum, my number one rule is "Leave my ass alone". I don't know ANYONE who likes getting plowed in the ass. Fuck, this gay guy I know who I would have totally figured to take it only gives because he wants his ass left alone.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OOKAYY, We have a serial killer on our hands here, whatever, just got to make sure to keep a tracking device in your tooth so the cops can find her after she kills you. problem solved


 
-grin-


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh jeez yall reminded me of this couple that was fisting and ended up in the news, long story short the harness they were using broke and the dude got a bone fracture inside his ass.



Broken assbones sound exquisitly painful O_O


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> As I said *somewhere* in this forum, my number one rule is "Leave my ass alone". I don't know ANYONE who likes getting plowed in the ass. Fuck, this gay guy I know who I would have totally figured to take it only gives because he wants his ass left alone.


Seriously, it has to be pretty damn uncomfortable.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -grin-


If i'm ever feeling suicidal i'll defiantly come to you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OOKAYY, We have a serial killer on our hands here, whatever, just got to make sure to keep a tracking device in your tooth so the cops can find her after she kills you.  problem solved


  Back in the day my highschool thought I was a serial killer at one point. Yay! :V


----------



## garoose (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh jeez yall reminded me of this couple that was fisting and ended up in the news, long story short the harness they were using broke and the dude got a bone fracture inside his ass.


 
America's funniest home sex videos? Imagine the puns an anouncer could use on a show like that.... he sure got a bum wrap, or he will! hahaha sorry my immaturity kicks in past 11


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, it has to be pretty damn uncomfortable.


not really, it just feels kind of weird, not that i'd know *shifty eyes*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> not really, it just feels kind of weird, not that i'd know *shifty eyes*


You don't know, when you talked about wanting to fuck me you mentioned you've never had any.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Back in the day my highschool thought I was a serial killer at one point. Yay! :V


 
Haha, I've got so many people convinced I'm a potential serial killer that people move out of my way in the halls and let me through. I guess when a little girl in combat boots is glaring at you you move faaaar across the hall



footfoe said:


> If i'm ever feeling suicidal i'll defiantly come to you.


 
Sorry, I don't bother with charity cases. Death is not a release. It is not an escape. It is something that the peons we call humans fear, but I just dream of showing people that the face of death isn't as scary as one might think. It really just has pale skin, blue eyes, and high cheekbones.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, it has to be pretty damn uncomfortable.


 
I know, right?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sorry, I don't bother with charity cases. Death is not a release. It is not an escape. It is something that the peons we call humans fear, but I just dream of showing people that the face of death isn't as scary as one might think. It really just has pale skin, blue eyes, and high cheekbones.


che, meanie.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha, I've got so many people convinced I'm a potential serial killer that people move out of my way in the halls and let me through. I guess when a little girl in combat boots is glaring at you you move faaaar across the hall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They thought I was a killer because I laughed at a goofy drawing of my geometry teacher as a blob getting shot at. They sent me to a counseling session :V Also some preppy asshole girls freaked out on me one time because I wore a leather jack and black clothes. Oh highschool, I have so many fucking weird ass stories about you..


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know, when you talked about wanting to fuck me you mentioned you've never had any.


foreign objects.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> foreign objects.


Well that is something I didn't need to know.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They thought I was a killer because I laughed at a goofy drawing of my geometry teacher as a blob getting shot at. They sent me to a counseling session :V Also some preppy asshole girls freaked out on me one time because I wore a leather jack and black clothes. Oh highschool, I have so many fucking weird ass stories about you..


 
Hahaha brilliant. Highschool hasn't been too good to me, so I push back most thoughts of it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that is something I didn't need to know.


lol no not really.   that'd be weird right.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahaha brilliant. Highschool hasn't been too good to me, so I push back most thoughts of it.


Wasn't good to me either. But I got so many good stories from it. Like the teacher that hated me, and since I hated her back i wasn't allowed in her class and had to study and do my work alone in another room :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wasn't good to me either. But I got so many good stories from it. Like the teacher that hated me, and since I hated her back i wasn't allowed in her class and had to study and do my work alone in another room :V


 
Hahahaha. My friend and I were stage managing a play last semester and we had walkie talkies along with a few other people. Basically in the span of 2 hours such topics occurred: m&m orgies, how to properly cook babies, how edgar allen poe is like a taco because tacos are awesome, and wondering who let a hipster into the production [some scruffy guy walked in out of nowhere]


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah dude highschool rules, actually i'm still in highschool right meow.  GO WILDCATS (not actual mascott)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Nah dude highschool rules, actually i'm still in highschool right meow. GO WILDCATS (not actual mascott)


 
What year are you in?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahahaha. My friend and I were stage managing a play last semester and we had walkie talkies along with a few other people. Basically in the span of 2 hours such topics occurred: m&m orgies, how to properly cook babies, how edgar allen poe is like a taco because tacos are awesome, and wondering who let a hipster into the production [some scruffy guy walked in out of nowhere]


Sounds awesome. I miss all the stupid shit I did in highschool, and I haven't even been out a year yet...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What year are you in?


Senior year, the best year.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Wooooo highschoolers!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

BTW if you're gonna cook babies it's gotta be deep fried


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, so how old are you guys? I'm 18...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> BTW if you're gonna cook babies it's gotta be deep fried


 
Ugh, don't make me vomit. NOTHING should be deep friend. I think broiled would be best.



footfoe said:


> Senior year, the best year.


 
Lucky. Junior year, the worst year, has claimed me as its victim.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, so how old are you guys? I'm 18...


 
16, 17 in 6 months or so.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

-Hops onto the thread-

I'm 18, and in college.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ugh, don't make me vomit. NOTHING should be deep friend. I think broiled would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky. Junior year, the worst year, has claimed me as its victim.


NO effing way you can broil a baby, you gotta fry the baby just like a turkey.

what? you're a junior?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> NO effing way you can broil a baby, you gotta fry the baby just like a turkey.
> 
> Ew. And you can so broil a baby. I've had a broiled steak before and it was a mouthgasm.
> 
> what? you're a junior?


 
Yessir.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 16, 17 in 6 months or so.


I was visualizing you as a 35 year old escaped con who seduces children and eats them.  you're less threatening now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yessir.


Junior year sucked dick because I had surgery in the end that almost made me fail, but the first half was awesome.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

you gotta fry the whole baby, to lock in all the juiciness.  Besides if you have never had fried turkey then you have not lived!


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Sophmore... And I already am having senioritis, since most of my friends either were seniors juniors or sophmore last year


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Junior year sucked dick because I had surgery in the end that almost made me fail, but the first half was awesome.


let me guess gastric bypass surgery?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Sophmore... And I already am having senioritis, since most of my friends either were seniors juniors or sophmore last year


NO!! you do not know what senioritis is like untill you have it!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> let me guess gastric bypass surgery?


No, I had a cyst that ruptured in a very unfortunate place that according to my doctor, is very common in men... Thankfully the scar is in a place that would make a gay guy never want me. :V 

ITT: TMI


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Junior year sucked dick because I had surgery in the end that almost made me fail, but the first half was awesome.


 
I'm just a rather sick being. Nothing hospital worthy but I'm never well so it makes things harder. then there's friend drama and whatever. It doesn't bode well for what's left of my sanity.



footfoe said:


> I was visualizing you as a 35 year old escaped con who seduces children and eats them. you're less threatening now


 
Nope. I am a young lady believe it or not. And sweetie, if anything I'm more threatening now. If a random furry is raped and murdered, who's to suspect the cute little lesbo down the street?


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> NO!! you do not know what senioritis is like untill you have it!



Yeah I was going to put it into quotes, but now I've had two years of friends who've had it, so I'm getting a good idea of what it's like.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I had a cyst that ruptured in a very unfortunate place that according to my doctor, is very common in men... Thankfully the scar is in a place that would make a gay guy never want me. :V
> 
> ITT: TMI


.... you win, i am no longer attracted to you.  Feel regret fool for you have lost your last chance at true love.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope. I am a young lady believe it or not. And sweetie, if anything I'm more threatening now. If a random furry is raped and murdered, who's to suspect the cute little lesbo down the street?


I don't buy it.  you would have to prove it to me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> .... you win, i am no longer attracted to you. Feel regret fool for you have lost your last chance at true love.


 
I'll be his true love -swoon-y face followed by doves being released-


-procedes to break out a sawed-off shotgun and fire at the flock-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't buy it. you would have to prove it to me.


 
Tits or gtfo


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> .... you win, i am no longer attracted to you.  Feel regret fool for you have lost your last chance at true love.


No I will get true love, from a woman since what they would be after is fine.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm just a rather sick being. Nothing hospital worthy but I'm never well so it makes things harder. then there's friend drama and whatever. It doesn't bode well for what's left of my sanity.


I'm one of those weird people who never get sick, but when I do it's bad.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 1, 2010)

aww, I got to work for 3 hours only to come back and find all the fun has stopped.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Tits or gtfo


tits? what do you want tits for you got two right there.


----------



## Sanguine (Feb 1, 2010)

I think there are so many variables that need to be factored into this equation for it to work properly that it becomes somewhat too complex to answer justly.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> aww, I got to work for 3 hours only to come back and find all the fun has stopped.


so babies, fried or broiled?

btw this is why there are mostly males in the fandom


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm one of those weird people who never get sick, but when I do it's bad.


 
Ah :/ I feel for you on that


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> tits? what do you want tits for you got two right there.


 
I get bored of my own. I like having different tits to play with.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> so babies, fried or broiled?
> 
> btw this is why there are mostly males in the fandom



I'll say broiled, To many fatty foods out there these days.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ah :/ I feel for you on that


It isn't that bad since I hardly get sick, it's just really shitty when I do get sick.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I get bored of my own. I like having different tits to play with.


so you don't want to try and murder me?  gahh just like all the other girls, say they want a nice guy but all they really want is money and nice tits.  whores! all of them.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I'll say broiled, To many fatty foods out there these days.


Fried doesn't add fat!! graaa you don't understand the art of frying food, i'm angry!


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm one of those weird people who never get sick, but when I do it's bad.


Same :/ I've had bronchitis 2 years in a row now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> so you don't want to try and murder me?  gahh just like all the other girls, say they want a nice guy but all they really want is money and nice tits.  whores! all of them.


Then go back to shoving dildos up your ass.

Also I'm out for the night.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then go back to shoving dildos up your ass.
> 
> Also I'm out for the night.


nah i'll be watching animu
good night fatty


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Fried doesn't add fat!! graaa you don't understand the art of frying food, i'm angry!



No I don't understand the art of frying good, I almost always bake food.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

yay first post of the day...

i think that there are plenty of girls in the fandom, its just that they dont want to hang out with you guys


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yay first post of the day...
> 
> i think that there are plenty of girls in the fandom, its just that they dont want to hang out with you guys


 
That's probably the most reasonable answer on this post lol


----------



## Dass (Feb 1, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> That's probably the most reasonable answer on this post lol



Actually, there are a lot more males around here than females. On this website anyway.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> Actually, there are a lot more males around here than females. On this website anyway.



agreed... well on this website at least. 

as for in general, there are plenty... so what there are a lot of guys on this forum... i dont mind ;3


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> Actually, there are a lot more males around here than females. On this website anyway.


 

alot more fapping than yapping i quess


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope I still prove this wrong


im a strait female...and my mates a furry...hes strait...i have loads of male furry friends that are strait such as South here...lol...just because you are furry doesnt make you gay...or male...


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> alot more fapping than yapping i guess


haha nice...something about that post made me smile :3


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

In very late, but also straight. (Would easily classify as a 0 on the Kinsey scale http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale)

My take on things may be a bit off from truth, but still what i percieve. I think that the fandom has a lot of ties to other things "geek" related. And seeing as how, in general, geeks tend to be male, a subset within a subculture wouldnt surprise me to split the difference further. Especialy with the media precepts of naughty business and the easily found outward appearance of porn. While i know a number of women that like porn, most dont want to seem to even support it in even a passive sense.


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaga said:


> haha nice...something about that post made me smile :3


 
ha..btw i think i might have made a character that looked like your signature there o_e i might even still have the sketch from last year o-o


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaga said:


> im a strait female...and my mates a furry...hes strait...i have loads of male furry friends that are strait such as South here...lol...just because you are furry doesnt make you gay...or male...



well put, good point... now that i think about it i do tend to find just as many strait guys as i do gay. the strait ones tease me and the gay ones usually already have lovers, and live to far away.

but i havent had much luck of furry girls either... -looks at user name- -sigh-


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> In very late, but also straight. (Would easily classify as a 0 on the Kinsey scale http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale)
> 
> My take on things may be a bit off from truth, but still what i percieve. I think that the fandom has a lot of ties to other things "geek" related. And seeing as how, in general, geeks tend to be male, a subset within a subculture wouldnt surprise me to split the difference further. Especialy with the media precepts of naughty business and the easily found outward appearance of porn. While i know a number of women that like porn, most dont want to seem to even support it in even a passive sense.


 

So what your saying is the less socaily acceptable people (geeks) have a tendancy to become a furry in there life time? Either sexaulality...

Sorry if being the dumdass of the conversation right now o-o


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well put, good point... now that i think about it i do tend to find just as many strait guys as i do gay. the strait ones tease me and the gay ones usually already have lovers, and live to far away.
> 
> but i havent had much luck of furry girls either... -looks at user name- -sigh-


 
Ha...i found a furry female...lived near...but was bisexual and left me for some random emo fagbot -.- no offence he was bisexaul too andyea..went to hell from then no offence though


----------



## wolfy5th (Feb 1, 2010)

well im going to hed her to school now....where all the moron's are xD


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> Ha...i found a furry female...lived near...but was bisexual and left me for some random emo fagbot -.- no offence he was bisexaul too andyea..went to hell from then no offence though



none taken... man that sux. man i hate emos and to anyone who is one, im sorry im sure your a good person and all but i just HATE emos.


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

wolfy5th said:


> So what your saying is the less socaily acceptable people (geeks) have a tendancy to become a furry in there life time? Either sexaulality...
> 
> Sorry if being the dumdass of the conversation right now o-o


 I think that obsession in the topics generaly considered "geeky" is not a common thing for women. A sub-genre of a sub-genre would boil things down a little further. Couple with that the seeming situational homosexuality, it can lead to a view that its a male-centric type of fandom. 

As an example: My fiance love the art, but has a hard time with the fandom in general.(Not a geek) She considers herself furry by association only.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> none taken... man that sux. man i hate emos and to anyone who is one, im sorry im sure your a good person and all but i just HATE emos.


 
I can't stand emos who flaunt their negativity. Even when they're joking, "Man, that makes me want to cut my wrist" or "Nobody cares," all they try to do is get attention. Granted, I know a few "emos" that are actually really cool and don't flaunt it. They may have a negative outlook on life, but they certainly don't express it every day, at every possible chance.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I think that obsession in the topics generaly considered "geeky" is not a common thing for women. A sub-genre of a sub-genre would boil things down a little further. Couple with that the seeming situational homosexuality, it can lead to a view that its a male-centric type of fandom.
> 
> As an example: My fiance love the art, but has a hard time with the fandom in general.(Not a geek) She considers herself furry by association only.


 
Just a random thought, but by what standards would you classify a woman as a "nerd" or a "geek?"

I mean, there are certainly more men than woman who walk around with Mario caps, or have Halo nights. However, I know girls who spend just as much time playing games, and have just as many "souveniers," yet nobody thinks "geek." 

As for my example, my boyfriend loves the art and the idea, and even has traits of a furry, but still only considers himself furry by association.


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> Just a random thought, but by what standards would you classify a woman as a "nerd" or a "geek?"
> 
> I mean, there are certainly more men than woman who walk around with Mario caps, or have Halo nights. However, I know girls who spend just as much time playing games, and have just as many "souveniers," yet nobody thinks "geek."
> 
> As for my example, my boyfriend loves the art and the idea, and even has traits of a furry, but still only considers himself furry by association.


 As in involved regularly with science, videogames, technology, gadgets, anime/manga, sci-fi, etc.(or any combo of similar topics) With at least some level of obsession.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> Just a random thought, but by what standards would you classify a woman as a "nerd" or a "geek?"
> 
> I mean, there are certainly more men than woman who walk around with Mario caps, or have Halo nights. However, I know girls who spend just as much time playing games, and have just as many "souveniers," yet nobody thinks "geek."
> 
> As for my example, my boyfriend loves the art and the idea, and even has traits of a furry, but still only considers himself furry by association.


The have to wear glasses.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Its cause some females are playing it smart and pretending to be guys


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Its cause some females are playing it smart and pretending to be guys



I actually see a ton of this


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Its cause some females are playing it smart and pretending to be guys


I'm sure their are some guys doing the same thing. :B


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm sure their are some guys doing the same thing. :B



>(


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm sure their are some guys doing the same thing. :B


"to which leads to there are no females on the internet"

it should be updated to

"There's no women on the internet cause they are fucking afraid of guys on the internet to which they then pretend to be guys on the internet"

and most of the old folks on here know I'm a dude anyway =3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

ehh thats the internet for ya


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "to which leads to there are no females on the internet"
> 
> it should be updated to
> 
> ...



What's there to be afriad of dickless neanderthals?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

The internet is a magical thing. A place where a 16 year old girl/boy/thing could have unlimited access to the most horiffic porn imaginable with which to send to all her friends as a "good morning"


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The internet is a magical thing. A place where a 16 year old girl/boy/thing could have unlimited access to the most horiffic porn imaginable with which to send to all her friends as a "good morning"



And then comes the raep 



Ratte said:


> What's there to be afriad of dickless neanderthals?



Ally's drinking again guys.  (no seriously. wat?)


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> drinking again guys.  (no seriously. wat?)



yeah dude I'm totally drinking in art class


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What's there to be afriad of dickless neanderthals?


nothing much....but this is the furry fandom remember, its either guys go gay/Bi, or the few that keep on going ACTUALLY find a girl to either find out they are in a relationship or married.

gawd I'm lucky I found a girlfriend before she became a furry


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> gawd I'm lucky I found a girlfriend before *she became a furry*


you're screwed 


Ratte said:


> yeah dude I'm totally drinking in art class



Well I know what you do during class so :/


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nothing much....but this is the furry fandom remember, its either guys go gay/Bi, or the few that keep on going ACTUALLY find a girl to either find out they are in a *relationship or married*.
> 
> gawd I'm lucky I found a girlfriend before she became a furry



lol redundant



Aurali said:


> Well I know what you do during class so :/



what


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lol redundant


oh I later found out most of the time they lie about that to make a guy go away =3


Aurali said:


> you're screwed


how so?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude, I'd drink in art class. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

I try not to look for furries anymore. It's a time consuming task, and then they turn out crazier than you could of guessed. I'll stick with the sadist/masochist dynamic I've got going with my new potential lady friend.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Dude, I'd drink in art class. :V


Does it help improve your art?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh I later found out most of the time they lie about that to make a guy go away =3



because guys are icky



Shenzebo said:


> Dude, I'd drink in art class. :V



shenzi you would drink in AA


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Dude, I'd drink in art class. :V


 
I wish I could go to my class drunk D: but I have to work with power tools and saws -pout-


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> because guys are icky


*in the corner feeling hurt* TwT not all guys are icky, maybe I'm an idiot as most of my friends say but my girl likes that about me. D= I'm her lovable idiot


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *in the corner feeling hurt* TwT not all guys are icky, maybe I'm an idiot as most of my friends say but my girl likes that about me. D= I'm her lovable idiot



aren't all guys idiots?

(save for one~)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how so?


Something always happens.. furry females are not to be trusted. under no circumstance >(


Shenzebo said:


> Dude, I'd drink in art class. :V


Shen you'd drink while taking a sobriety test.


Taren Fox said:


> Does it help improve your art?



No that's getting high..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

All boys are idiots. It's a true fact. They don't talk to you for 3 days because they're busy wallowing in self pity, then expect you to clear your schedule to talk to them for 30 minutes about nothing enjoyable. -grumpy-


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Shen you'd drink while taking a sobriety test.



as would you, so...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> aren't all guys idiots?
> 
> (save for one~)


there's different degrees of idiocy, but yes we all are D=
I may not be smart, but I have common sense and thats all I need



Aurali said:


> Something always happens.. furry females are not  to be trusted. under no circumstance >(


to which is why I said "I'm glad I met her before she became a furry" to which was 3 years before she joined the fandom


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there's different degrees of idiocy, but yes we all are D=
> I may not be smart, but I have common sense and thats all I need



rock not food


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> as would you, so...



I got so wasted last night it wasn't funny... but I'm such a lightweight XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> rock not food


unless its Rock Candy and even then it would be labeled under sweets


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

why are there more males? simple because god loves teh cock...DUH!


EDIT: I'm going to hell for that


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> unless its Rock Candy and even then it would be labeled under sweets



rock candy is amazing

mmm

i love me some noncrystalline saccharide chunks on a stick


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> why are there more males? simple because god loves teh cock...DUH!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to hell for that



ill see you there


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ill see you there


I have a feeling its going to be crowded there


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> rock candy is amazing
> 
> mmm
> 
> i love me some noncrystalline saccharide chunks on a stick


but yea us guys are stupid somewhat, specially the ones that forget very important dates (anniversary, Birthdays ect.)

I just end up keeping forgetting my girl favorite color D=


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but yea us guys are stupid somewhat, specially the ones that forget very important dates (anniversary, Birthdays ect.)
> 
> I just end up keeping forgetting my girl favorite color D=


 
I don't see why so many girls are obsessed with dates. : /

I'm glad my boyfriend remembers my birthday! I could care less if he remembered all the rest, though. If I bring it up, though, I'd rather him be like "Oh, I'm so sorry!" rather than "Aww, who cares?"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I have a feeling its going to be crowded there



ya, lots of friends to hang with, right!?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, lots of friends to hang with, right!?



I'm bringing chips


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> shenzi you would drink in AA





Aurali said:


> Shen you'd drink while taking a sobriety test.



Ilu guys


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I'm bringing chips



ya!!! i can bring the drinks... what kind of beer do you like? and would you like wisky or vodka?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> I don't see why so many girls are obsessed with dates. : /
> 
> I'm glad my boyfriend remembers my birthday! I could care less if he remembered all the rest, though. If I bring it up, though, I'd rather him be like "Oh, I'm so sorry!" rather than "Aww, who cares?"



I've had people forget my birthday since I was 17.. getting at least a happy birthday is important.


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya!!! i can bring the drinks... what kind of beer do you like? and would you like wisky or vodka?


 Vodka, monopolowa all the way. Maybe some good rum too!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Vodka, monopolowa all the way. Maybe some good rum too!


You should try mixing vodka with mountain dew.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but yea us guys are stupid somewhat, specially the ones that forget very important dates (anniversary, Birthdays ect.)
> 
> I just end up keeping forgetting my girl favorite color D=


Jesus Christ your avatar has giant tits.


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 1, 2010)

Canadian whiskey'z where its at


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus Christ your avatar has giant tits.


DONT DERAIL THE TOPIC >[

and compared to the others and their characters they are small yo, like I can enter a room yo but they cant cause of their tits.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus Christ your avatar has giant tits.


Yes it is but it's still furry.
REJECTED.
Well no but it's a good source for tities.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a self-perpetuating circle.

There are already a lot of male furries so when that rare female arrives and all the males try to rape her she'll want to leave thus adding to the problem.

This is probably why half the females who end up staying are dykes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes it is but it's still furry.
> REJECTED.
> Well no but it's a good source for tities.


I'm just being different instead of just a head shot but a bust shot


Ricky said:


> It's a self-perpetuating circle.
> 
> There are already a lot of male furries so when that rare female arrives  and all the males try to rape her she'll want to leave thus adding to  the problem.
> 
> This is probably why half the females who end up staying are  dykes.


or get married


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

This forum needs more tits.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This forum needs more tits.


EVERYTHING needs more tits....

(except for guys, guys with huge tits is weird beyond belief)

Dear god, reminds me of that article I read about the 2nd pregnant man :shock:


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EVERYTHING needs more tits....



Like...  8 of them?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Like...  8 of them?



I was thinking more on size than quantity...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This forum needs more tits.


Holy shit, its a furry that doesn't want cock...thats just unrealistic @.@

I agree with this man though, more tits, less cock plox and make sure there
isn't more than two tits per character :3c


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Like...  8 of them?


No. Tits can only come in pairs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Holy shit, its a furry that doesn't want cock...thats just unrealistic @.@
> 
> I agree with this man though, more tits, less cock plox and make sure there
> isn't more than two tits per character :3c



ive yet to see a true gay on FAF. No, i haven't been butting into others lives and just bluntly asking them but Ive still not seen a single soul mention anything about being gay or whatnot.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. Tits can only come in pairs.



...last I checked 8/2 = 4 pairs of tits....not like 8 is an odd number now..but I understand what you mean, just effin with ya.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ive yet to see a true gay on FAF. No, i haven't been butting into others lives and just bluntly asking them but Ive still not seen a single soul mention anything about being gay or whatnot.



wat?
Almost 90 percent of the people on this forum is gay :[
If you'd like I could list them out for ya x3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wat?
> Almost 90 percent of the people on this forum is gay :[
> If you'd like I could list them out for ya x3



well based on your sig I'm gonna have to say you're straight so that's another one to add to the list... but yeah, go right ahead and list em cause I probably got quite a few who beg to differ...


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 1, 2010)

however... a lot of the younger ones ( e.g. the sparkledawg artists) are young girls.

I'm guessing its because males our more likely to be geek and therefore more likely to think cartoon animal chicks are hot.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but yea us guys are stupid somewhat, specially the ones that forget very important dates (anniversary, Birthdays ect.)
> 
> I just end up keeping forgetting my girl favorite color D=



fuck i never remember dates

though i can remember catte's birthday, favorite color, etc, quite well because i find that to be important


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fuck i never remember dates
> 
> though i can remember catte's birthday, favorite color, etc, quite well because i find that to be important


I can never remember dates either. Thankfully I have facebook to remind me of people's birthdays. Then I cry on the inside when they go "Thanks for remembering!" =(


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fuck i never remember dates
> 
> though i can remember catte's birthday, favorite color, etc, quite well because i find that to be important


only remember her birthday and teh day we got together

November 8th cause my lil sister birthday is November 7th
February 15th cause I hated Valentines day and she spent it with me and we became a couple after the 14th


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EVERYTHING needs more tits....
> 
> (except for guys, guys with huge tits is weird beyond belief)
> 
> Dear god, reminds me of that article I read about the 2nd pregnant man :shock:


sadly on the forum we dont need tits, cause those with it are busy stomping on balls


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can never remember dates either. Thankfully I have facebook to remind me of people's birthdays. Then I cry on the inside when they go "Thanks for remembering!" =(



i don't remember the majority of my relatives' birthdays
then again i hate them, so



Crysix Corps said:


> only remember her birthday and teh day we got together
> 
> November 8th cause my lil sister birthday is November 7th
> February 15th cause I hated Valentines day and she spent it with me and we became a couple after the 14th



lolo i neither me nor catte can remember what day we got together
it just sorta happened


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sadly on the forum we dont need tits, cause those with it are busy stomping on balls



haha thats what the non-horny people think...Btw I would totally tap that character in your sig


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well based on your sig I'm gonna have to say you're straight so that's another one to add to the list... but yeah, go right ahead and list em cause I probably got quite a few who beg to differ...



Well alright, I'll list some of the gays that many people might find active here though a few of them might say otherwise cause they are in the closet :V

Exunod
AshleyAshes
HarleyParanoia
Jashwa

talk to them, they can probably spot or type the rest for you, I'm lazy and I don't like typing a page full of text unless it benefits me in some way :\


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha thats what the non-horny people think...Btw I would totally tap that character in your sig


I don't even know who the hell that is, and I prefer real women.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lolo i neither me nor catte can remember what day we got together
> it just sorta happened


if it wasnt for those two days I probably be very forgetful, then again she would probably find it cute



Scotty1700 said:


> haha thats what the non-horny people  think...Btw I would totally tap that character in your sig


and now my Sig went away due to feeling dirty D=


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Well alright, I'll list some of the gays that many people might find active here though a few of them might say otherwise cause they are in the closet :V
> 
> Exunod
> AshleyAshes
> ...



Ive only ever seen Harley in the den once, ive never even heard of the others....I'm really only counting active FAF members...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even know who the hell that is, and I prefer real women.



Still looks uh..."attractive" even though I have no clue who it is...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ive only ever seen Harley in the den once, ive never even heard of the others....I'm really only counting active FAF members...



I guess you wouldn't know them cause your still new but trust me, once your here long enough you'll know who I'm talking about


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ive only ever seen Harley in the den once, ive never even heard of the others....I'm really only counting active FAF members...


they are active Members on FAF



Scotty1700 said:


> Still looks uh..."attractive" even though I  have no clue who it is...



*sighs* a character that never got used in StarFox 2 that which never got released


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> if it wasnt for those two days I probably be very forgetful, then again she would probably find it cute
> 
> 
> and now my Sig went away due to feeling dirty D=



?? Why, I thought that's the whole reason it was there!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they are active Members on FAF




Not in the den...Ive been in here for practically days on end and like I said before, Ive barely seen any of them..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> if it wasnt for those two days I probably be very forgetful, then again she would probably find it cute
> 
> 
> and now my Sig went away due to feeling dirty D=


yet you don't feel dirty for having an avatar with giant tits in a tight shirt with her erect nipples sticking out...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not in the den...Ive been in here for practically days on end and like I said before, Ive barely seen any of them..



Go to off topic and rants and raves, you'll find them there :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yet you don't feel dirty for having an avatar with giant tits in a tight shirt with her erect nipples sticking out...


and that too now...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and that too now...



where'd the boobies go? :C


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> where'd the boobies go? :C


I'd rather look at real boobs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> where'd the boobies go? :C


D= they made them feel dirteh


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather look at real boobs.



that too but I'm at school and since I'm at a small tech center there aren't many girls here let alone good looking ones D:



Crysix Corps said:


> D= they made them feel dirteh



well take a shower and you'll feel clean


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather look at real boobs.


*raises glass in agreement* I've never really liked drawn breasts...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> well take a shower and you'll feel clean


D= it doesnt help


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= it doesnt help



Maybe your not lathering enough or something :O


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= it doesnt help



Try it again only let me inspect em this time. I'll be sure to tell ya if they're dirty or clean 

Sorry, my maleness got the best of me....again 

OMG triple winking faces (sig) thats a record 
OMG now four..


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Maybe your not lathering enough or something :O


or maybe its cause the internet still, One never feels clean again


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *raises glass in agreement* I've never really liked drawn breasts...


I am sad to admit that I do look at furry porn from time to time... I just prefer real girls.



Crysix Corps said:


> or maybe its cause the internet still, One never feels clean again



Well that avatar is better than giant in-your-face tits anyways.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am sad to admit that I do look at furry porn from time to time... I just prefer real girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that avatar is better than giant in-your-face tits anyways.




I agree with both parts to this post...

Gawd that new ava there makes me horny


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well that avatar is better than giant in-your-face tits anyways.


I'll admit I do like the boobies one.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree with both parts to this post...
> 
> Gawd that new ava there makes me horny


God fucking damnit...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God fucking damnit...



lol, I was jk. wanted to see the reaction.
I think you like to jump to conclusions a lot hehe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree with both parts to this post...
> 
> Gawd that new ava there makes me horny


You have turned inter-gay  :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You have turned inter-gay  :V



Refer to previous post :?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Refer to previous post :?


I know I was being sarcastic hence the  :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know I was being sarcastic hence the  :V



Oh, mkay 

God I love the winking face. If i had a dollar for every time I used it....

Wow, there's actually a limit of 10 smiles to a post...


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, mkay
> 
> God I love the winking face. If i had a dollar for every time I used it....
> 
> Wow, there's actually a limit of 10 smiles to a post...


 
No more than ten dollars for you. =P


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> No more than ten dollars for you. =P


wanna yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?



:cry: you're cheating on me again aren't you...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


Wow... Talk about promiscuous...



Scotty1700 said:


> :cry: you're cheating on me again aren't you...


I would never do that.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> if it wasnt for those two days I probably be very forgetful, then again she would probably find it cute



lololo

it's funny that neither of us know when it really happened

it was just like "ohi gurlfrann" "ohi bwahfrann" after a while


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


 
No thanks. Go to your yiffing board XP


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> No thanks. Go to your yiffing board XP


It got locked...


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It got locked...


 
I see that. Well, yiff away then. x3

But not on me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> No thanks. Go to your yiffing board XP



It got locked like 5 seconds after it opened....apparently the mods want us screwing up all of the threads rather than just one...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> I see that. Well, yiff away then. x3


Hear that H&K??? We now have permission!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hear that H&K??? We now have permission!!!



No not now, this is an actual good thread....


----------



## Geek (Feb 1, 2010)

There are more girls then guys in the anime fandom. Why is this ?

I mean look at all these girls:

[yt]To5p6KuE0pk[/yt]


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hear that H&K??? We now have permission!!!


I'd rather jam to some music right now, Yiffing is getting old.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather jam to some music right now, Yiffing is getting old.



am I missing something.....I think your balls mighta fallen off. How bout we yiff while listening to music cause we're both conveniently doing it now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> am I missing something.....I think your balls mighta fallen off. How bout we yiff while listening to music cause we're both conveniently doing it now


NO I'm not ghey


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> There are more girls then guys in the anime fandom. Why is this ?



All guys go to the FAF and all the girls are at their equivalent anime fandom i guess.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> There are more girls then guys in the anime fandom. Why is this ?


 
Because guys have taste and girls don't.

: /


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO I'm not ghey




but you were yesterday....and the day before...and before...I don't understand .


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but you were yesterday....and the day before...and before...I don't understand .


I was never ghey. I'm just a con man.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO I'm not ghey


You don't have to be. Wait a minute... WTH happened??? WE are asking H&K for yiff? I think the world just broke a little...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was never ghey. I'm just a con man.



I'm well aware of that...I think it's safe to say you can break the number 1 rule of the FAF and treat me like I have at least a little intelligence rather than treating me like a bumbling moron hehe.:-?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You don't have to be. Wait a minute... WTH happened??? WE are asking H&K for yiff? I think the world just broke a little...



It wasn't the world, that was my heart


----------



## Geek (Feb 1, 2010)

Look at all these pretty girls at the anime fandom:

[yt]To5p6KuE0pk[/yt]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

So that's what girls do when they ask for some private time 
All us guys do is paw off to something during our private time 

/sarcasm

p.s. I always loved that avatar you got there, the awesomeness of all foxes in one adorable package


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It wasn't the world, that was my heart


Mine too. I already miss his promiscuousness...
*sob*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Mine too. I already miss his promiscuousness...
> *sob*



*sob* and I'll raise you a crying sad face :cry:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

God damn you BF:BC2 beta DL FASTER!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sob* and I'll raise you a crying sad face :cry:


I'm so sad, I'm cutting my wri-... Wait... I'M NOT EMO.

I am joking BTW, though I am truly sad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn you BF:BC2 beta DL FASTER!



Hah, quit browsing yiff and it might help...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, quit browsing yiff and it might help...


I'm not. And it's done DLing now so Ima go blow shit up to get me distracted from the random feelings of loneliness that popped up for no reason.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> the random feelings of loneliness that popped up for no reason.


 You need a hug. And I do believe that both me and Scotty are open.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You need a hug. And I do believe that both me and Scotty are open.



Hehe I guess I could rearrange my schedule.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

*opens arms and offers a hug*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say because women are smarter, but...



Bir said:


> *opens arms and offers a hug*



...we have some sweethearts. ^_^ *Hugs.*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You need a hug. And I do believe that both me and Scotty are open.



im here to!!! i want to hug H&k.

and do some other stuff. -clears throat- ;3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im here to!!! i want to hug H&k.
> 
> and do some other stuff. -clears throat- ;3


I'll join, if H&K's game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im here to!!! i want to hug H&k.
> 
> and do some other stuff. -clears throat- ;3



May the fires of youth spread over us but only when the time is just. Wait til 10 and meet in the den and all shall start with a thrust....

Oh my ^^ That's the best random ass thought ive ever randomly thought of...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> May the fires of youth spread over us but only when the time is just. Wait til 10 and meet in the den and all shall start with a thrust....
> 
> Oh my ^^ That's the best random ass thought ive ever randomly thought of...


^This. The best poem-thing EVER.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriman said:


> ^This. The best poem-thing EVER.



I'm actually quite surprised in myself


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> May the fires of youth spread over us but only when the time is just. Wait til 10 and meet in the den and all shall start with a thrust....



wow dude... thats fucking awesome!

Epic win!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow dude... thats fucking awesome!
> 
> Epic win!!!



Reference to why I chose 10 to be the time....snap, now I'm cross referencing threads (who cares )

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1517768#post1517768


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. 14 pages in half a day.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Wow. 14 pages in half a day.



that's why I want a random off the wall thread....about 12 of those 14 pages is random bs...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> that's why I want a random off the wall thread....about 12 of those 14 pages is random bs...


right, 

btw add me to that list in your sig, i am straight!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> right,
> 
> btw add me to that list in your sig, i am straight!



kk


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Put me I'm ze sig list. One more for straight ppl :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Put me I'm ze sig list. One more for straight ppl :3


k


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Put me on the list, for bisexual


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

do you already got me? i was bi, but i think im all gay... i like guys to much, all my girl friends were crazy, and would freak out over stupid shit... idk why that is because all the female friends i have dont act like that. -shrugs- oh well i will just stick with guys for now. -wags tail-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread certainly took a turn for the weird.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

I still don't understand the point of a signature poll when there is already the same poll in a topic with 20 times the responses. :B


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread certainly took a turn for the weird.



how so?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I still don't understand the point of a signature poll when there is already the same poll in a topic with 20 times the responses. :B


I have no idea.



LonelyKitsune said:


> how so?



It's gone completely off topic several times and I don't even know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have no idea.


Straight pride? :B


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straight pride? :B


Sure why not


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not



now *i* have no idea whats going on... damn-it!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> now *i* have no idea whats going on... damn-it!!!


Straight pride obviously. We are proud that we don't like buttsex.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not


woohoo pussy


----------



## Bando (Feb 2, 2010)

Woooooooooooo let's make a huge parade of straightness


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Straight pride obviously. We are proud that we don't like buttsex.





Taren Fox said:


> woohoo pussy



im so very alone... -snifles- lol JK


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Yaaaah straightness! Boobs, beer, wrestling, football! YAH.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im so very alone... -snifles- lol JK


At least you arn't randomly feeling depressed tonight from loneliness.


----------



## Bir (Feb 2, 2010)

-Joins the straight parade-

XP


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you arn't randomly feeling depressed tonight from loneliness.



ya thanks... oh well, i wont be lonely after i find you. -wwwaahahahaha-

JK dont get all pissy like the other night.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Pokeman Pride!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya thanks... oh well, i wont be lonely after i find you. -wwwaahahahaha-
> 
> JK dont get all pissy like the other night.



I wasn't all pissy last night.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wasn't all pissy last night.


Does anything piss you off?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> -Joins the straight parade-
> 
> XP



i am feeling so left out right now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Does anything piss you off?


Yes. It's just hard. Easier tonight though.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

ya i piss him off all the time


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i piss him off all the time


Not really. It's usually me who pisses you off.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

well ya... i guess thats true... its just that your... aaaarrrrggghhh such a tease!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well ya... i guess thats true... its just that your... aaaarrrrggghhh such a tease!!!


Yup. And you'll never have me ever.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. And you'll never have me ever.



-arf-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> -arf-


I agree.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Mmmm internet lust.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

ok I feel better now @_@

though the forum still feels dirteh


----------



## Revy (Feb 2, 2010)

this thread fails.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Revy said:


> this thread fails.


mentioning that in turn makes you fail as everyone else already know that


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> mentioning that in turn makes you fail as everyone else already know that


Oh look the tits are back. What the hell size bra does it have to wear?


----------



## Bir (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look the tits are back. What the hell size bra does it have to wear?



Double G? 

Haiii ;D


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look the tits are back. What the hell size bra does it have to wear?


Shit like that gives you back problems later on in life.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look the tits are back. What the hell size bra does it have to wear?


-_-


Taren Fox said:


> Shit like that gives you back problems later on  in life.


Talk to those with M+ size breast but skinny as hell at least I'm not that crazy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> -_-
> 
> Talk to those with M+ size breast but skinny as hell at least I'm not that crazy


WHY!?!?!? WHY ARE YOUR AVATAR'S TITS SO FUCKING HUGE?!!?



Bir said:


> Double G?
> 
> Haiii ;D



HAI2U!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY!?!?!? WHY ARE YOUR AVATAR'S TITS SO FUCKING HUGE?!!?!



i like it... ;3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i like it... ;3


I thought you were gay?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you were gay?



ya so?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya so?


Gay people don't like boobs! And as much as I like giant tits, I like realistically large tits, not tits bigger than her head.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gay people don't like boobs! And as much as I like giant tits, I like realistically large tits, not tits bigger than her head.



i love getting a rise out of ya. ROTFLOL ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i love getting a rise out of ya. ROTFLOL ^^


wut


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wut



well i used to be bi... so i know good tits when i see em. 

they just dont do much for me, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure is "chatroom" in here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought you were gay?


haha that was funny.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well i used to be bi... so i know good tits when i see em.
> 
> they just dont do much for me, if you know what i mean.


I do know what you mean. Apparently I do that for you though...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY!?!?!? WHY ARE YOUR AVATAR'S TITS SO FUCKING HUGE?!!?


they arent


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they arent


Yes they are. Look at an average woman's tits.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2010)

where's the vaginas at


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Nipples.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do know what you mean. Apparently I do that for you though...



yes U do... lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they arent



I agree.  They are nice.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are. Look at an average woman's tits.



>Assuming that a dragon female is "an average woman".



Ratte said:


> where's the vaginas at



Hiding.  I don't think they want to be around these horndog straights.  |D


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are. Look at an average woman's tits.


they arent compared to other furs characters damn it


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they arent compared to other furs characters damn it



good point


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they arent compared to other furs characters damn it


But god damnit furry characters don't count! I like my realism damnit!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they arent compared to other furs characters damn it


Winger has you *just* beat out.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hiding.  I don't think they want to be around these horndog straights.  |D



what straights


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what straights


I'm straight... >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I agree.  They are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you'd be angry that someone put tits on a dragon since its a mammal thing lolz


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what straights



Lol you know I'm the only true straight person here 



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I agree.  They are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you'd be angry that someone put tits on a dragon since its a  mammal thing lolz 

edit: Damn it, it double posted D:


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight... >_>


Prooooove it.

Kidding.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight... >_>



this is a lie i know it


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> this is a lie i know it


You know I'm straight damnit!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight... >_>



...ya... but not after i turn you to the dark side


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ...ya... but not after i turn you to the dark side


You can't just turn someone gay!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can't just turn someone gay!



oh really!? i know two people that turned, and one was a friend for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh really!? i know two people that turned, and one was a friend for 2 1/2 years.


Well. I live far away from you. And I'm stubborn as hell. So you won't get to me damnit!


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh really!? i know two people that turned, and one was a friend for 2 1/2 years.


We can do things.. dark things. We have the technolo- power.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I thought you'd be angry that someone put tits on a dragon since its a mammal thing lolz



Nah.  I likes me sum tits too.

And she's an anthro dragon so... it's awwright.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But god damnit furry characters don't count! I like my realism damnit!


then GTFO out of the furry fandom, realism left a long time ago


south syde fox said:


> I thought you'd be angry that someone put  tits on a dragon since its a mammal thing lolz


and thats Trp that dont like that I believe


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then GTFO out of the furry fandom, realism left a long time ago


DON'T FURSECUTE ME BRO! >=[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T FURSECUTE ME BRO! >=[


still GTFO


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> still GTFO


NO.

U.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

There are mostly men in furry because woman don't like to hear men bickering about a lizards tit size.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't we all know that man + man = more men?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

So I wonder where this thread will go next... more tits? People trying to make me gay? Actually being on topic? Tune in at 11.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I wonder where this thread will go next... more tits? People trying to make me gay? Actually being on topic? Tune in at 11.


 
Maybe your secretly gay and they can somehow sense this, they'd never bother me about that cause if a man even looks at me the wrong way I'll make sure they will never be able to fuck again >:C


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I wonder where this thread will go next... more tits? People trying to make me gay? Actually being on topic? Tune in at 11.



im back... hummm, lets see tits... no... on topic... well i will say that there are a lot of males online, but IRL i think it *almost* breaks even... and all that leaves is making you gay... lets get started! X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I still don't understand the point of a signature poll when there is already the same poll in a topic with 20 times the responses. :B



Well, i'm guessing 2/3 of the people that took that poll sign in here once a year just to bs then disappear off the face of the earth....they screw up the poll and give male furries the impression that we're all gay when by numbers, nearly all of them are straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, i'm guessing 2/3 of the people that took that poll sign in here once a year just to bs then disappear off the face of the earth....they screw up the poll and give male furries the impression that we're all gay when by numbers, nearly all of them are straight.


Um... Even if they only post once a year, they are still furries. No matter what your signature study says, it won't change the fact that a majority of furries are GBLT.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um... Even if they only post once a year, they are still furries. No matter what your signature study says, it won't change the fact that a majority of furries are GBLT.




:? I guess it sorta makes sense....people need to quit assuming radical things though...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, i'm guessing 2/3 of the people that took that poll sign in here once a year just to bs then disappear off the face of the earth....they screw up the poll and give male furries the impression that we're all gay when by numbers, nearly all of them are straight.


lol do note even some who are active here BS'ed on that poll also


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im back... hummm, lets see tits... no... on topic... well i will say that there are a lot of males online, but IRL i think it *almost* breaks even... and all that leaves is making you gay... lets get started! X3


You won't make me gay. Ever. >_>


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im back... hummm, lets see tits... no... on topic... well i will say that there are a lot of males online, but IRL i think it *almost* breaks even... and all that leaves is making you gay... lets get started! X3


Damn you, lonelykitsune. Your constant posts are really putting a strain on my straightness. I think it's working on me faster than H&K...
*tries to resist*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You won't make me gay. Ever. >_>



At some point or another you will...I'm uh...turning ever so slightly  (frowning wink?)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At some point or another you will...I'm uh...turning ever so slightly  (frowning wink?)


Yes but I have an iron will that cannot be broken.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> At some point or another you will...I'm uh...turning ever so slightly  (frowning wink?)


I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one that this forum twists...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I have an iron will that cannot be broken.



That's what I thought as well....seems not


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one that this forum twists...



yup but it goes so very slowly....I was 100% straight before I entered the FAF, now i'm about 95%(very minimal but considering)....not gonna make any major moves for at least a while...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's what I thought as well....seems not


I can relate.



Scotty1700 said:


> yup but it goes so very slowly....I was 100% straight before I entered the FAF, now i'm about 95%(very minimal but considering)....not gonna make any major moves for at least a while...


I'm even less than that... Like, 80-85% or less... Curse my gay friends... Surprisingly, I don't mind though...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's what I thought as well....seems not


obviously I'm more of a badass than you.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm even less than that... Like, 80-85% or less... Curse my gay friend... Surprisingly, I don't mind though...



wow seems we need more girls on this thread, for the sake of you guys. lol

well its always a good idea to have a gay friend, as my friends tell me, because we attract the "hot chicks"... or so they say


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> obviously I'm more of a badass than you.




Having a strong will doesn't mean you're a badass....I think it's safe to say you're my equivalent...at best


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Having a strong will doesn't mean you're a badass....I think it's safe to say you're my equivalent...at best


Buuuuuuuuut I'm not getting turned guy by a bunch of furries am I? :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow seems we need more girls on this thread, for the sake of you guys. lol
> 
> well its always a good idea to have a gay friend, as my friends tell me, because we attract the "hot chicks"... or so they say


Did you not hear me calling out to you? I'm lonelier than H&K was last night... I don't mind turning, I just..... You know? I don't know how to finish that...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2010)

it has already been proven, this forum don't turn furs gay. It just makes them question others genders a lot


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it has already been proven, this forum don't turn furs gay. It just makes them question others genders a lot


Tits.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Buuuuuuuuut I'm not getting turned guy by a bunch of furries am I? :V



No you're not, and neither am I. They aren't turning me gay, I'm just thinking it couldn't be all that bad and I guess it just fits me...I never was one with the ladies


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No you're not, and neither am I. They aren't turning me gay, I'm just thinking it couldn't be all that bad and I guess it just fits me...I never was one with the ladies


Again, I can relate exactly.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Did you not hear me calling out to you? I'm lonelier than H&K was last night... I don't mind turning, I just..... You know? I don't know how to finish that...



lol   

wow sorry, didnt catch that because im not so lonely right now... got me some the other day.

IRL


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

I do not relate.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol
> 
> wow sorry, didnt catch that because im not so lonely right now... got me some the other day.
> 
> IRL


Good for you.  

Guy or girl?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

you know come to think about it... do you think that it seems to be mostly male because the females are hiding there gender? 

just a thought, and if that was already brought up then sorry must have missed it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know come to think about it... do you think that it seems to be mostly male because the females are hiding there gender?
> 
> just a thought, and if that was already brought up then sorry must have missed it.


probably.

But I can assure you that I have a penis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> probably.
> 
> But I can assure you that I have a penis.



I second that...wait, That came out wrong. i meant I have a penis


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not having sex with any of you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not having sex with any of you.


I never said I wanted sex. And, I also have a penis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not having sex with any of you.




Why, not as desperate as you thought? 
I never offered my body up to anyone so for that matter I don't think you will


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why, not as desperate as you thought?
> I never offered my body up to anyone so for that matter I don't think you will


No, I'm just not gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm just not gay.



I think everyone is aware of that...I don't think anyone was questioning your sexuality either for that matter...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think everyone is aware of that...I don't think anyone was questioning your sexuality either for that matter...


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


Well, yiffing online is different than sex, so yiffing doesn't make him gay. And not at the moment, I have company over... >_>


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


o murr


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



Well lets just say I think yiffing is "fun" only when there's a crowd of people to interject their comments and if we do that here we're off to derail another thread...

Unless of course we use aim to get a decent chat going ^^


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread... is already deviating far too much from its original intent.
Aren't there any moderators here? Does every thread turns into chitchat?

I personally do not know why there are so many males in the fandom. But someone already said the most likely reason "Girls have got better things to do".
Come to think of it, there could more girls than males in the fandom. But they either hide the fact, don't really think about it or don't frequent the internet.



Scotty1700 said:


> Rough generalization but sorta accurate. I blame all the uber hot gay yiff for that . Don't now if it's a blessing or a curse but I haven't been "converted" yet...Honestly tho, women can be successful in life because they take it seriously, guys on the other hand get criticized a lot more (notice the fact that according to whomever I'm quoting is calling all furry males gay...) and they just need to release it and be happy with themselves. I honestly have a good time talking to people about this whole general topic because it makes them happy which in turn makes me feel all warm and furry inside. Knowing someone is happy is very satisfying and that's where my gay fantasies come from, the sheer fact of pleasuring/entertaining another...Call me weird but ya know, what ever.


 
You mean that you are heterosexual but like to see male anthros doing it with each other?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well lets just say I think yiffing is "fun" only when there's a crowd of people to interject their comments and if we do that here we're off to derail another thread...
> 
> Unless of course we use aim to get a decent chat going ^^


I'm up for some yiffing!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> This thread... is already deviating far too much from its original intent.
> Aren't there any moderators here? Does every thread turns into chitchat?
> 
> I personally do not know why there are so many males in the fandom. But someone already said the most likely reason "Girls have got better things to do".
> ...



Yes, that's more or less me actually...can't stand any gay porn unless it's anthro


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, that's more or less me actually...can't stand any gay porn unless it's anthro


 
Joven (youngster)... 

You're not the only one. *Puts an embarrased face*


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well lets just say I think yiffing is "fun" only when there's a crowd of people to interject *spooge*


Fix'd.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Joven (youngster)...
> 
> You're not the only one. *Puts an embarrased face*



There ya see, 2 great minds think alike 
And I see you speak spanish, I do as well (not fluent though)

Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande in mis pantalones! (Hehe, some druggy blurted that out in class last year and it was funny as hell.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fix'd.




Well don't you agree that it's at least SLIGHTLY amusing what people gotta throw out there?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm surprised lonelykitsune isn't gunning for my asshole right now.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There ya see, 2 great minds think alike
> And I see you speak spanish, I do as well (not fluent though)
> 
> *Tengo un gato anaranjado y grande in mis pantalones!* (Hehe, some druggy blurted that out in class last year and it was funny as hell.)


 
Â¿QuÃ© gato? Â¿Garfield? Â¿Hobbes? Espero que sea el segundo.
(What cat? Garfield? Hobbes? I hope it's the latter one.)

Actually, I don't simply speak spanish. I'm latinamerican and therefore, a native-born spanish speaker.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm surprised lonelykitsune isn't gunning for my asshole right now.


He'll be angry if he misses this.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He'll be angry if he misses this.


Seriously. He gets suck a huge boner for me...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Â¿QuÃ© gato? Â¿Garfield? Â¿Hobbes? Espero que sea el segundo.
> (What cat? Garfield? Hobbes? I hope it's the latter one.)
> 
> Actually, I don't simply speak spanish. I'm latinamerican and therefore, a native-born spanish speaker.




Oh, cool. I always thought spanish was the next to best language (english being the first *cough* BIAS *cough*)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, that's more or less me actually...can't stand any gay porn unless it's anthro


Are we the same person??? I again agree fully!



Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. He gets suck a huge boner for me...


He gets suck a huge boner? I hope you mean such...


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



I have to ask. Why so furfag all of a sudden?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I have to ask. Why so furfag all of a sudden?




He's practically a light switch. He's 99% "normal" and 1% furfag....that 1% shows quite a bit though


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I have to ask. Why so furfag all of a sudden?


Because I found some people don't understand sarcasm and actually think I want to have internet furry buttsex with them :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's practically a light switch. He's 99% "normal" and 1% furfag....that 1% shows quite a bit though


I lol'd a little. But I do agree.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I found some people don't understand sarcasm and actually think I want to have internet furry buttsex with them :V


*cough*FAF Troll*cough*


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I found some people don't understand sarcasm and actually think I want to have internet furry buttsex with them :V



Ok, I wasn't really following that closely. There's too much crap here to read so I was skimming, but you seemed pretty furfaggy then I clicked your paw and saw Iamacommunist and was left in a state of WTF. I don't remember the name change.



Scotty1700 said:


> He's practically a light switch.



o murr


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Boys are stupid, and impossible to date


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Boys are stupid, and impossible to date



women are the same way, why do you think half of us are gay...
If only people had the sense to put 2 and 2 together...

or 0 and 1
O c==3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Boys are stupid, and impossible to date





Scotty1700 said:


> women are the same way, why do you think half of us are gay...
> If only people had the sense to put 2 and 2 together...



What can I say? You both are right.

Though, at least in my area, there are plenty of male jackasses.

Some female too, but more male definitely.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Boys are stupid, and impossible to date


Guys are easier to date than women, though. Women get so touchy and overemotional.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Guys are easier to date than women, though. Women get so touchy and overemotional.



I've observed the exact opposite.. but hey.. You dated me so XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I've observed the exact opposite.. but hey.. You dated me so XD


We're both exceptions to the general rules, hun. x3


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

im back... aw man i miss some good shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im back... aw man i miss some good shit.




No not really...it honestly gets boring if you, HK, or someone else is on  I need SOMEONE to yiff to for the fun to begin


----------



## Aurali (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> We're both exceptions to the general rules, hun. x3



yes yes.. we've both been... special since we joined the fandom haven't we?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im back... aw man i miss some good shit.



woah dang did you recently update your DA page??
http://tanidareal.deviantart.com/art/The-Truth-140726511
this one here is awesome and i haven't seen it the first time through!

oh nvm, that's what was under your favorites, stupid misleading text >.<


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Aurali said:


> yes yes.. we've both been... special since we joined the fandom haven't we?


Lol, yup. 

I'm too masculine for my own good though :<


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No not really...it honestly gets boring if you, HK, or someone else is on  I need SOMEONE to yiff to for the fun to begin


Chatroom? Wait, that wasn't very fun last time... We need more people. It'll have to wait anyway, I hear dinner getting on teh table...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Lol, yup.
> 
> I'm too masculine for my own good though :<



hey, I pass as a female. and my boobs are real. I'm happy <3


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No not really...it honestly gets boring if you, HK, or someone else is on  I need SOMEONE to yiff to for the fun to begin



well i cant stay long, im going out with friends... i see H&k was talking about me again. lol 

i really get to him dont i!?

;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Chatroom? Wait, that wasn't very fun last time... We need more people. It'll have to wait anyway, I hear dinner getting on teh table...



yeah, real boring but idc I'm easily entertained


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

lolwut


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lolwut


me, seriman, kyleisacannibel, and harley were in the most boring chatroom yesterday....

luckily you missed it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> me, seriman, kyleisacannibel, and harley were in the most boring chatroom yesterday....
> 
> luckily you missed it.


Good because half of you creep me out >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good because half of you creep me out >_>



ooh....ok then
Do I creep you out hehe?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good because half of you creep me out >_>


More than that. >>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> More than that. >>



Well one's gay, ones a tranny, and I forget what the other was but it's not anything all too common....sorry to be harsh but it is quite the group now that I think about it...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

For some reason when I see this thread I get this funny tune shooting straight to my head and starts like this "I've got a luverly bunch of furfaggetes ladidida, there they are standing in a row bom bom bom"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> For some reason when I see this thread I get this funny tune shooting straight to my head and starts like this "I've got a luverly bunch of furfaggetes ladidida, there they are standing in a row bom bom bom"



um.....I think you should see a psychiatrist :neutral:


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well one's gay, ones a tranny, and I forget what the other was but it's not anything all too common....sorry to be harsh but it is quite the group now that I think about it...


 
Fuck you, asshat. I'm transgendered not a transvestite.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Fuck you, asshat. I'm transgendered not a transvestite.



Sorry, I'm not in my right mind today.I'm just very moody and I think i've come to realize that gay might be the way for me....it's quite strange tbh.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, I'm not in my right mind today.I'm just very moody and I think i've come to realize that gay might be the way for me....it's quite strange tbh.


 
It's fine that you're not in a good mood, but when I think of "tranny" I think of M2F with surgery and all that jazz and bad drag. I'm more genderqueer right now.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, I'm not in my right mind today.I'm just very moody and I think i've come to realize that gay might be the way for me....it's quite strange tbh.



??? i am intrigued. go on...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well one's gay, ones a tranny, and I forget what the other was but it's not anything all too common....sorry to be harsh but it is quite the group now that I think about it...


You sure talk about people's genders and sexual orientations a lot. :B


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ this is a weird fucking forum...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's fine that you're not in a good mood, but when I think of "tranny" I think of M2F with surgery and all that jazz and bad drag. I'm more genderqueer right now.



no no no, you weren't the tranny. If i'm not mistaken harley has his gender as tranny or something like that...but then again I think I saw 2 people with harley in their name so....

The one i'm talking about has the 2 rats doing each other as his/her sig.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You sure talk about people's genders and sexual orientations a lot. :B


 
He does, doesn't he?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus Christ this is a weird fucking forum...


 
-shrug-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> no no no, you weren't the tranny. If i'm not mistaken harley has his gender as tranny or something like that...but then again I think I saw 2 people with harley in their name so....
> 
> The one i'm talking about has the 2 rats doing each other as his/her sig.


 
tranny =/= transgender

tranny = transvestite.

And harley is transgendered I believe. not sure.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> He does, doesn't he?
> 
> *Well it's one of the most reliable ways to determine how a person acts. I don't want to get the wrong picture when I think of someone...*
> 
> -shrug-



*double shrug*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> tranny =/= transgender
> 
> tranny = transvestite.
> 
> And harley is transgendered I believe. not sure.




Oh, Ive never really researched em so I guess I just got em switched around


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

WHy isn't this derailment?


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> WHy isn't this derailment?



The world may never know.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

ON TOPIC POST!!!

Men are hornier than women.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ON TOPIC POST!!!
> 
> Men are hornier than women.


FACT!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ON TOPIC POST!!!
> 
> Men are hornier than women.


OBJECTION!

I'm not


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ON TOPIC POST!!!
> 
> Men are hornier than women.



Not really. We just like to lie to men/are generally more ashamed about how much and how often we masturbate.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Not really. We just like to lie to men/are generally more ashamed about how much and how often we masturbate.


women lie about masturbating.  this is a fact.  But... now i'm estimating here but 90% of men admit to masturbating the other 10 must be either super pimps or lairs.  women only like 30% admit to it, why?  

I'll tell you, if guys don't jack it every few days "it" will just happen in our sleep.  so guys have to jack it all the time, thus we need lots of porn, furry is mostly porn.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> women lie about masturbating.  this is a fact.  But... now i'm estimating here but 90% of men admit to masturbating the other 10 must be either super pimps or lairs.  women only like 30% admit to it, why?
> 
> I'll tell you, if guys don't jack it every few days "it" will just happen in our sleep.  so guys have to jack it all the time, thus we need lots of porn, furry is mostly porn.



I don't really like blaming things on society, but in this case, I'm going to say it's probably a definite yes. Girls tend to take the whole 'masturbating is BAD and DIRTY and if you like it you're BAD and DIRTY" a lot more seriously, and even when you hit puberty it doesn't go away completely; you never really get to a phase where it's okay to casually talk about touching yourself in public. Even when you find out that yes, masturbation is a completely normal thing (I think I heard around 98% of people do it, varying in frequency) you retain that need to hide it, because even if YOU'RE not bothered by it, most people (or rather, other girls) are going to be nasty about it.

It's really, really liberating to admit it and be able to talk about it. I think it's a freedom guys take for granted.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> It's really, really liberating to admit it and be able to talk about it. I think it's a freedom guys take for granted.


Well guys basically HAVE to masturbate.  It was my understanding that girls don't have the same problem, is that true or not?


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well guys basically HAVE to masturbate.  It was my understanding that girls don't have the same problem, is that true or not?




Hmmm... that's a good question, and I suppose one that could technically go either way. But my take on it is that I don't think there's a medical reason we absolutely HAVE to (then again, I wonder if that isn't the case for boys, too), but the amount of stress and pent up sexual frustration would take a very large toll. Just look at nuns.

Although, I betcha didn't know this: Girls kinda get blue balls, too: at least the same sensation boys get when we're in the mood and we suddenly stop. Or, so said my old health teacher, who knew her shit.

EDIT: Just looked it up online. Apparently, boys needing to masturbate is a myth. I betcha it's related to that whole blue balls thing I mentioned above. We really do feel just as intensely as you do, I think we just might be generally better at controlling it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Hmmm... that's a good question, and I suppose one that could technically go either way. But my take on it is that I don't think there's a medical reason we absolutely HAVE to (then again, I wonder if that isn't the case for boys, too), but the amount of stress and pent up sexual frustration would take a very large toll. Just look at nuns.
> 
> Although, I betcha didn't know this: Girls kinda get blue balls, too: at least the same sensation boys get when we're in the mood and we suddenly stop. Or, so said my old health teacher, who knew her shit.


Very informative.  I have learned something.  

Also another theory related to this:  Guys focus more on visual things sexually.  While girls are more complex and it has to do with temperature and emotions and the air pressure (lol).
so i'm thinking chicks would just fantasize while guys prefer pornography.  
if you assume furry = porn


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> EDIT: Just looked it up online. Apparently, boys needing to masturbate is a myth. I betcha it's related to that whole blue balls thing I mentioned above. We really do feel just as intensely as you do, I think we just might be generally better at controlling it.


It's not a myth, I have sex dreams like crazy when i don't do it.  Maybe after awhile they go away, like you have to go through withdraw or something.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Actually, yes: Most guys I know tend to watch porn or look at pictures when they do it, while most girls I know tend to get off on their imagination. I know I do.

Also, from what I can tell, it seems like the girls I've talked to that have admitted to doing this think about sex all day: as much as men do. Except we're multitaskers, and there isn't as much evidence. Take my word for it, though. If a girl is "sleeping" at her desk or looking out into the distance, there's a good chance she's fantasizing. Or if she's going to take a shower or a nap, she's probably going to masturbate while she's at it.

And you'd probably never realize it, either, because women are fucking NINJAS at touching themselves. I can orgasm and be DEAD SILENT, not even change facial expression. many a time I've been caught during the act because my mom came into my room to hand me the phone, and she's been none the wiser.

EDIT: We sex dream like crazy, too. A few times I've woken up from my sleep because I had an orgasm.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Actually, yes: Most guys I know tend to watch porn or look at pictures when they do it, while most girls I know tend to get off on their imagination. I know I do.
> 
> Also, from what I can tell, it seems like the girls I've talked to that have admitted to doing this think about sex all day: as much as men do. Except we're multitaskers, and there isn't as much evidence. Take my word for it, though. If a girl is "sleeping" at her desk or looking out into the distance, there's a good chance she's fantasizing. Or if she's going to take a shower or a nap, she's probably going to masturbate while she's at it.
> 
> ...


AWEsome.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 3, 2010)

If you touch your peepee too much it will fall off.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

:}D And thus, women have become slightly less mysterious. Though granted, just like boys, we're all different, so this doesn't apply to everyone. But it does apply to a _lot_.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> If you touch your peepee too much it will fall off.


and you go blind and hair will grow on your palms


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> and you go blind and hair will grow on your palms


You will also go deaf. Sometimes I have a hard time hearing for a while after a particularly rousing peepee touching session.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> You will also go deaf. Sometimes I have a hard time hearing for a while after a particularly rousing peepee touching session.



So whose peepee are you touching, anyway?


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2010)

At some point, you have to draw a line where you can only sit back in astonishment at the kinds of people the internet spits out at you.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay a GIF pic!!

btw your avi is sexy as shit


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Yay a GIF pic!!
> 
> btw your avi is sexy as shit



Do i look cute? *murr..*


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Do i look cute? *murr..*



Possibly the cutesy avi around :3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Possibly the cutesy avi around :3


i uberagree


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww <3


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Now hurry up and use that cuteness to commit heinous acts and be adorable at the same time :V


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Awww <3


kya! my heart just skipped a beat


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> kya! my heart just skipped a beat



I have gotten a <3 from one of the most win people on FAF!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have gotten a <3 from one of the most win people on FAF!


Wait, was that directed at both of us right?


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Yup


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have no idea.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

I blame the gay orgy parties. That's kind of a turn off to women.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I blame the gay orgy parties. That's kind of a turn off to women.



Oh shit! sorry about that... ;3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I blame the gay orgy parties. That's kind of a turn off to women.


to some women


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> to some women


You got me there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You got me there.


Nothing like watching hot gay sex, to only wake up the next day and both the guys are in your bed with you just remembering they are bi


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Nothing like watching hot gay sex, to only wake up the next day and both the guys are in your bed with you just remembering they are bi



wow...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Nothing like watching hot gay sex, to only wake up the next day and both the guys are in your bed with you just remembering they are bi


 
Sounds like fun


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

That does not sounds like fun. Fun is popping off a few rounds at the firing range, not gay buttsex.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That does not sounds like fun. Fun is popping off a few rounds at the firing range, not gay buttsex.


 
The gun range is fun too; I love my SW .40.  It would be awesome to combine the two


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That does not sounds like fun. Fun is popping off a few rounds at the firing range, not gay buttsex.


hey now thats what some girls dream about strangly...the weird ones thou


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hey now thats what some girls dream about strangly...the weird ones thou


It may be fun for them. But not for me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It may be fun for them. But not for me.


of course you're a guy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> of course you're a guy


And I'm not ghey or bi. If it was just the girl however...


----------



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I'm not ghey or bi.



YOUR NOT! 

*shocked*

Could have fooled me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> YOUR NOT!
> 
> *shocked*
> 
> Could have fooled me.


Orly?


----------



## TDK (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Orly?



Yarly

That avatar screams "FAGGOT" :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> Yarly
> 
> That avatar screams "FAGGOT" :3


Well, I'm not a fag.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> Yarly
> 
> That avatar screams "FAGGOT" :3


P90 has tons of recoil and that is why I never use it.
I PREFER F2000!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> P90 has tons of recoil and that is why I never use it.
> I PREFER F2000!


A P90 in real life has little recoil if I remember correctly.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Motor Mouth said:


> Yarly
> 
> That avatar screams "FAGGOT" :3


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Yaps (Feb 3, 2010)

Ask the almighty...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2010)

Yaps said:


> Ask the almighty...



Got a master?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Got a master?


I don't, wanna be mine?


----------



## Geek (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't, wanna be mine?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Geek said:


>


Of course it's serious, everything on the internet is serious!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Geek said:


> Got a master?


I know you hear it a lot, but I'll say it too. Your avatar rocks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I know you hear it a lot, but I'll say it too. Your avatar rocks.



I object! it doesn't rock, it owns all other avatars!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I object! it doesn't rock, it owns all other avatars!


That too!


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus Christ this is a weird fucking forum...


 
And this is the feeling I get when a thread dreails like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57EGB5I6Vls&feature=related

I mean, I bet no other board derails this much! Although the derailing brings some very funny/pleasant posts to mind.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I object! it doesn't rock, it owns all other avatars!



Corgi's trying to get a cupcake is far superior!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> And this is the feeling I get when a thread dreails like this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57EGB5I6Vls&feature=related
> 
> I mean, I bet no other board derails this much! Although the derailing brings some very funny/pleasant posts to mind.


all boards derail, just amazing this one havent derail into sex


----------



## Kelo (Feb 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> all boards derail, just amazing this one havent derail into sex



It did already but then even that was derailed.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

well to get back on topic, i think that there are so many males in the fandom, or online at least, because most women have realized that chatting in a forum can be fun and a great way to meet new people, but it will eventually lead to a conflict in interests and opinions, and that will lead to arguing and fighting. And as we all know, arguing over the internet is like running in the Special Olympics... even if you win, your still retarded.

lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

There are plenty of women on the internet. Some of us just hide our gender so we don't have to deal with shithead horndogs. I, however, don't because none of the straight guys are fuck worthy and I like vag more these days.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There are plenty of women on the internet. Some of us just hide our gender so we don't have to deal with shithead horndogs.


^^^This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There are plenty of women on the internet. Some of us just hide our gender so we don't have to deal with shithead horndogs. I, however, don't because none of the straight guys are fuck worthy and I like vag more these days.


I already said that many upon many posts before


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Corgi's trying to get a cupcake is far superior!


I disagree.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I disagree.



I agree...about you disagreeing.

Sorry Ein but that ava is smokin hawt....


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *T*here *a*re *p*lenty of women on the *i*nternet. S*o*me of us just hide our gender so we don't have to deal with shithead horndogs. I, however, don't be*ca*use none of the straight guys are fuck worthy and I like vag more these days.


Bold.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree...about you disagreeing.
> 
> Sorry Ein but that ava is smokin hawt....



It's ok I respect your urges to blow your load in geeks avis tail hole


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ^^^This.



is this a coming out? <...<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> It's ok I respect your urges to blow your load in geeks avis tail hole




Well of course 

I could never do anything like that to those adorable pups you got in your ava tho 

Btw, yes I caught that reference that was at one point in Harley's sig hehe.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well of course
> 
> I could never do anything like that to those adorable pups you got in your ava tho
> 
> Btw, yes I caught that reference that was at one point in Harley's sig hehe.



woot you got it finally!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> woot you got it finally!


Did you notice that the bottom dog's ear is up the middle dog's ass in your avi?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Did you notice that the bottom dog's ear is up the middle dog's ass in your avi?



umm no because its not. :/


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> umm no because its not. :/


I know. That was my attempt at a bad joke. >.>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I know. That was my attempt at a bad joke. >.>


oh I'm sorry to say this but it was a really bad joke :C


----------



## Clutch (Feb 4, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> because from what I have noticed it's all gay male or girls saying they are guys and vise versa
> 
> I'm a girl and it says so


Im a guy and im not Gay...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Aurali said:


> is this a coming out? <...<


Negative. :B


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Im a guy and im not Gay...




Don't be surprised if that don't change fast...Many people turn to "bi-curious" as in straight for the most part but consider being gay....It's happened to me and it could very well happen to you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be surprised if that don't change fast...Many people turn to "bi-curious" as in straight for the most part but consider being gay....It's happened to me and it could very well happen to you.


It's happened to me too...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be surprised if that don't change fast...Many people turn to "bi-curious" as in straight for the most part but consider being gay....It's happened to me and it could very well happen to you.


No, and I am an example of your theory being hogwash. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, and I am an example of your theory being hogwash. >=[



Not really, the "don't be surprised" thing isn't 100% guaranteeing it will happen, it's just saying the odds are against you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not really, the "don't be surprised" thing isn't 100% guaranteeing it will happen, it's just saying the odds are against you.


So you're saying FAF will make me bisexual.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you're saying FAF will make me bisexual.


No, he is saying it is possible that you might turn bi... It's not a guarantee.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you're saying FAF will make me bisexual.


Isn't my text sexy? Aren't I turning you on?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> No, he is saying it is possible that you might turn bi... It's not a guarantee.



More words of wisdom 



Taren Fox said:


> Isn't my text sexy? Aren't I turning you on?



Not how it was meant to be interpreted but oh well.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2010)

Girls are smart enough to stay the fuck away from this community.

I'm one of the braindamaged ones.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rough generalization but sorta accurate. I blame all the uber hot gay yiff for that . Don't now if it's a blessing or a curse but I haven't been "converted" yet...Honestly tho, women can be successful in life because they take it seriously, guys on the other hand get criticized a lot more (notice the fact that according to whomever I'm quoting is calling all furry males gay...) and they just need to release it and be happy with themselves. I honestly have a good time talking to people about this whole general topic because it makes them happy which in turn makes me feel all warm and furry inside. Knowing someone is happy is very satisfying and that's where my gay fantasies come from, the sheer fact of pleasuring/entertaining another...Call me weird but ya know, what ever.


 
(My HUD warns that I'll be 'LOCKED' onto by many here as a result of this reply...- AH WELL!!!) Someone focused on the overall joy in the fandom.

*blissful heart rate increase wrought with constraint*

To everyone still trying to adhere to the normal preference that really only matters in REAL LIFE, enjoy indifference. It lacks. In general. Period.

Scotty, my views on the fandom are similar in that the joy of the two individuals is really important, and even 'heavenly,' so to speak:grin:. But I also love it because of the numerous raw implications. None of this will ever truly be any definition of 'real' outside of 'realistic,' but if so much as the implied realism of the artstuffs were to be fully explored, specifically in the area of audio, the fandom's popularity would skyrocket.

And it is the ultimate in beauty that it simply cannot obtain.:sad:

The movie industry comes really close to making creatures sound super realistic, but all of the sounds they incorporate are based on animals and other sources that honestly don't hit the mark with unparalleled accuracy. It simply can't be achieved. But the reality of life is that sounds come from everything. If a dragon is gonna breathe and roar and stomp and flap its wings, the TRUE, brutal reality of these mundane acts would sound like something mankind has never, and in the vast majority of cases would never dream of hearing in all the days of it's existance ('cept those of us who are looney enough to wanna hear it anyway!).

Do want in the highest illogical extreme.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Isn't my text sexy? Aren't I turning you on?


Dude I wanna fuck yo avatar. I GOT INFECTED BY _THE GAY._


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I wanna fuck yo avatar. I GOT INFECTED BY _THE GAY._


OH NOEZ!


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> More words of wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> Not how it was meant to be interpreted but oh well.


 
Go 'omni,' where all that matters however it goes down wherever it goes down is the impending CONTRACTION...<3<3<3<3<3

And bi 'omni' I mean LOOSEN UP and enjoy the beauty of the artwork

And by 'loosen up' I mean pop those lids of yours that are the hardest ones to get open...-The ones on your minds.=/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> (My HUD warns that I'll be 'LOCKED' onto by many here as a result of this reply...- AH WELL!!!) Someone focused on the overall joy in the fandom.
> 
> *blissful heart rate increase wrought with constraint*
> 
> ...



Ah, we seem to have something in common. I like how much better you've worded it than I as well but you also throw out there that it's unobtainable which is a word I don't believe in >.<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> Go 'omni,' where all that matters however it goes down wherever it goes down is the impending CONTRACTION...<3<3<3<3<3
> 
> And bi 'omni' I mean LOOSEN UP and enjoy the beauty of the artwork
> 
> And by 'loosen up' I mean pop those lids of yours that are the hardest ones to get open...-The ones on your minds.=/



Oooh I like this guy ^^ 

dang it, I double posted again. I said I wouldn't do it but I have yet to find out how to delete posts, anyone care to shed some light on the situaiton?


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Girls are smart enough to stay the fuck away from this community.
> 
> I'm one of the braindamaged ones.


 
I'm sure as hell no medical specialist, but since you're one of the visual artists here, I'd say that the damage might mostly be present in that 'lid' most people can't seem to pry open from their minds.

The freedom must be a real plus.

Oh and mine's been 'busted' since before puberty, and I love that.XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you're saying FAF will make me bisexual.


it wont, again its proven it doesnt change one sexuality, just make folks paranoid about gender


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 4, 2010)

[/QUOTE]dang it, I double posted again. I said I wouldn't do it but I have yet to find out how to delete posts, anyone care to shed some light on the situaiton?[/QUOTE]

Coulda swore I saw a deleted post in another thread. Mod request?

Fact: I intentionally swapped the order in which your post was posted.

Fact: I'm pro 'fair.' And that is a highly good thing.

Fact: My sig is meant to elicit smiles that mask all levels of hidden heart rates.


Scotty1700 said:


> Oooh I like this guy ^^


 
Thing most noteworthy: UULL(quick inward)HHHCK!(loose)*Most Happy*:-D UU-GLUK-LLUK-LLUK-LLUUU(steady inward)EEEHHHSLCK! 

AWWwwhhll<3 Baby you just don't know how how naaiice that mahkes meh feehl. (Forgive my rambunctious guzzle gullet. It's rather hard to control when I get excited. I don't express laughter in the style of most) Thanks, helper.

I enjoy being both grateful and...profoundly generous.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's happened to me too...


I as well, napped out of it though.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 4, 2010)

The furry fandom only attracts bi-curious and makes them more bi-curious-er
I'm straight, and I stayed straight. Because the fear of gayness is at red alert when in fandom mode. That's how it works

As for females and lack thereof,
It's false. You will see roughly 45% females attending conventions. Heck most guys are scared stupid of being a furry in their school or work or what the hell else. My high school has lots of open girls that hang out with eachother, cause that's what girls do. But dudes don't get together and giggle about fursonas.

And so there are, (in my 107% trust-able opinion), more female furries in the world. But forums are made for guys that don't speak of this in the workplace.. That discludes me of course :3
*wow nobody read that*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> The furry fandom only attracts bi-curious and makes them more bi-curious-er
> I'm straight, and I stayed straight. Because the fear of gayness is at red alert when in fandom mode. That's how it works
> 
> As for females and lack thereof,
> ...



Like I said Girls can't use computers, they don'ts gots the brains.  
They cants coprohende the complexityes of the inteernet.

MEOW!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Says the furfag who says meow in just about every post.

I for one thing that I could kick the ass of any lady haters on here.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Says the furfag who says meow in just about every post.
> 
> I for one thing that I could kick the ass of any lady haters on here.


I was being sarcastic meow , please don't be mad Kylie~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> The furry fandom only attracts bi-curious and makes them more bi-curious-er
> I'm straight, and I stayed straight. Because the fear of gayness is at red alert when in fandom mode. That's how it works
> 
> As for females and lack thereof,
> ...


The furry fandom is not only appealing to the bi-curious. I am not bi-curious. I am straight. Hurf durf.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The furry fandom is not only appealing to the bi-curious. I am not bi-curious. I am straight. Hurf durf.


But you like it when bi-curious guys hid on you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> But you like it when bi-curious guys hid on you.


Because it's damn funny.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's damn funny.


<3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's damn funny.


What about LonelyKitsune? He is cool! Don't bullshit him!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What about LonelyKitsune? He is cool! Don't bullshit him!


We have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We have a love/hate relationship.


If you want to call it that. :B


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you want to call it that. :B



More like a "I want you/Tits or gtfo" relationship 

OMG IT CAME!!! I gotz my email from                      *Sunitai Reij  *with my "im a whore" pic! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> More like a "I want you/Tits or gtfo" relationship
> 
> OMG IT CAME!!! I gotz my email from *Sunitai Reij *with my "im a whore" pic! I LOVE IT!


  did u get mine?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Cum factory


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> did u get mine?



yup, I'll look at it tomorrow. Thanks again :mrgreen:


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yup, I'll look at it tomorrow. Thanks again :mrgreen:


No prob


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What about LonelyKitsune? He is cool! Don't bullshit him!



thank you. c: your a sweety. ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> What about LonelyKitsune? He is cool! Don't bullshit him!


Yes, don't bullshit him! He is also too cute and full blown for that :V


Scotty1700 said:


> More like a "I want you/Tits or gtfo" relationship
> 
> OMG IT CAME!!! I gotz my email from                      *Sunitai Reij  *with my "im a whore" pic! I LOVE IT!


WHAT IS THAT?
"I'm a whore" picture? Don't you mean porn?
I will be happy with a master/pet-slave relatioship.


----------



## deadboy180 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I can't find any reason. Not like I care, to be honest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

we have come to the conclusion several times, "girls, they exist in the fandom, either already with someone, have no interest in men, hide as guys, or happily enjoying guys ending up going Bi or gay"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes, don't bullshit him! He is also too cute and full blown for that :V



awww you think im cute? X3

Full blown???


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww you think im cute? X3
> 
> Full blown???



I was wondering what be meant by "Full Blown" as well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes, don't bullshit him! He is also too cute and full blown for that :V
> 
> WHAT IS THAT?
> "I'm a whore" picture? Don't you mean porn?
> I will be happy with a master/pet-slave relatioship.




Sorry for the late response, I'll upload it to photobucket so you can see it. and if you're wondering NO i will not put it in the same album as my yiff...I shall spare your virgin eyes...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry for the late response, I'll upload it to photobucket so you can see it. and if you're wondering NO i will not put it in the same album as my yiff...I shall spare your virgin eyes...



i want to see!!! c;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i want to see!!! c;



I already showed you I though?

Ugh here it is anyways

Keep in mind I didn't do it, It was "commissioned" for free by Sunitai. I highly suggest you guys look at his stuff cause he's awesome at what he does


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I already showed you I though?
> 
> Ugh here it is anyways
> 
> Keep in mind I didn't do it, It was "commissioned" for free by Sunitai. I highly suggest you guys look at his stuff cause he's awesome at what he does


Awesome! By the way, LonelyKitsune, you are cute :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

God, everyone's so cheery today.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm cuter than him.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God, everyone's so cheery today.


Actually, I feel kinda depressed... I wish I knew why, because I want to be happy.:/


Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cuter than him.


But you're straight, and I just like him better that way... You're still my friend, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cuter than him.


Nobody wants to see how cute I am  : (
:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Actually, I feel kinda depressed... I wish I knew why, because I want to be happy.:/
> But you're straight, and I just like him better that way... You're still my friend, though.




AWWWW, BE happy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

I can be flexible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can be flexible.


*snort*

Oh u


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

I can only think of a priest's face if one ever comes to these forums.

This derailed discussion is making me feel bisexual. And the fact I'm listening to Tchaikovsky doesn't help either. So let's throw some female non-furry art here!
http://theabysmal.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/botticelli_birth_venus1.jpg


But seriously guys, why does nearly every discussion derails into something else?
What kind of cosmic rule makes that possible?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I can only think of a priest's face if one ever comes to these forums.
> 
> This derailed discussion is making me feel bisexual. And the fact I'm listening to Tchaikovsky doesn't help either. So let's throw some female non-furry art here!
> http://theabysmal.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/botticelli_birth_venus1.jpg
> ...


My shear presence derails threads.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My shear presence derails threads.


No, _my _presence derails threads. Because after I post the next 5 pages are scotty and friends flirting with each other.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

I dunno, H&K. His dp has a moustache, monacle AND top hat. the shear brilliance of that could protentially derail a thread by itself.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My shear presence derails threads.


 
And then sharks wonder why people are afraid of them. <---Sarcasm

Don't worry though, I think sharks are pretty cool as is your british white shark avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I dunno, H&K. His dp has a moustache, monacle AND top hat. the shear brilliance of that could protentially derail a thread by itself.


Hmmmm... I think you're onto something...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hmmmm... I think you're onto something...


http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=23523
Check "infractions"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey I don't flirt THAT much....Do I?

I mostly stick to PMs now (ive gotten 15+ last night alone)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey I don't flirt THAT much....Do I?
> 
> I mostly stick to PMs now (ive gotten 15+ last night alone)


Yeah, you're still a man whore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

From the other topic:


He does have a strange way of conveying his words in his PMs...I make out every other phrase but its still quite uh....

I shall leave it at that.

But yeah, it's not that there ARE so many males, its just there ARENT that many females cause they all got their noses in a book, cooking, or something like that.




KylieIsACannibal said:


> your whole existance is made up of flirting and whoring yourself around on here



Now now, I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey I don't flirt THAT much....Do I?
> 
> I mostly stick to PMs now (ive gotten 15+ last night alone)


 
your whole existance is made up of flirting and whoring yourself around on here


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Ahhh, poor Scotty1700 is getting sarcastic (serious?) comments for deffending his taste.:neutral:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> From the other topic:
> 
> 
> He does have a strange way of conveying his words in his PMs...I make out every other phrase but its still quite uh....
> ...



So did you have fun e-fucking him?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So did you have fun e-fucking him?



No, I'm not at all turned on to anything that's just words....I can sorta draw a picture in my mind about how it would happen but that's about it...I'm actually not a big fan of yiffing with anyone as I'm strictly a visual learner and I get no satisfaction from it....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I'm not at all turned on to anything that's just words....I can sorta draw a picture in my mind about how it would happen but that's about it...I'm actually not a big fan of yiffing with anyone as I'm strictly a visual learner and I get no satisfaction from it....


Did you do him though?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did you do him though?




Nope, no e-fuck for him


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, no e-fuck for him


Well he's saying something different.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> From the other topic:
> 
> 
> He does have a strange way of conveying his words in his PMs...I make out every other phrase but its still quite uh....
> ...


 
Really? because I would. And there aren't as many females because we would prefer not to meet dickfaces such as yourself. I can hold my own against you, but most females don't have the time to deal with you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well he's saying something different.


Who are we talking about here? I must have missed something...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Who are we talking about here? I must have missed something...



So have I, he might say differently but I know I never consented....



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Really? because I would. And there aren't as many females because we would prefer not to meet dickfaces such as yourself. I can hold my own against you, but most females don't have the time to deal with you.



Mean troll is mean


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mean troll is mean


 
I am not a blasted troll. I just am not going to put up with your bullshit anymore. Just because there aren't too many girls on here doesn't mean you can insult the gender. You and I already have a problem and if you persist this way you can go ahead and assume every response to yor post by me will be mean and vicious.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So have I, he might say differently but I know I never consented....


He? Who?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am not a blasted troll. I just am not going to put up with your bullshit anymore. Just because there aren't too many girls on here doesn't mean you can insult the gender. You and I already have a problem and if you persist this way you can go ahead and assume every response to yor post by me will be mean and vicious.




How was any of my posts today AT ALL offensive to you.....I'm not singling you out, I just think you're pulling reasons to hate me outta ur ass and well hate me all ya want but I've yet to see a legit reason as to why you would.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He? Who?




Someone's been sending me some kinky PMs and he said he e-fucked me and I obviously know he didnt but he says he did.....I'm just sayin It's false.

BRB, I are eating fewd.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How was any of my posts today AT ALL offensive to you.....I'm not singling you out, I just think you're pulling reasons to hate me outta ur ass and well hate me all ya want but I've yet to see a legit reason as to why you would.


 
Just because you aren't singling me out doesn't mean I don't find your posts on why there aren't women here offensive. Yes, there aren't as many of us here because we're in the KITCHEN. That makes perfect sense. And you wonder why you aren't getting any. Frankly, I hate you because you legitimately annoy me. I can deal with LonelyKitsune better than you. And he just plain creeps me out. I hate you because you're being sexist and that annoys me. I hate your weird fetishes and your yiff. I think I just plain hate you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Someone's been sending me some kinky PMs and he said he e-fucked me and I obviously know he didnt but he says he did.....I'm just sayin It's false.
> 
> BRB, I are eating fewd.


Well, I believe you. Sounds like your rep is fucked up for some reason, for people to start to pick on you. I don't know why, because I also posted a gay art page in the same thread, and I got no BS about it... Pretty weird, I think...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

People are starting to freak out... and so am I...







And continue your discussion somewhere else!

Oh geez. Hopefully this will not get me banned.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch it goes on to another 35 pages.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just because you aren't singling me out doesn't mean I don't find your posts on why there aren't women here offensive. Yes, there aren't as many of us here because we're in the KITCHEN. That makes perfect sense. And you wonder why you aren't getting any. Frankly, I hate you because you legitimately annoy me. I can deal with LonelyKitsune better than you. And he just plain creeps me out. I hate you because you're being sexist and that annoys me. I hate your weird fetishes and your yiff. I think I just plain hate you.




Guys, could you find for me where I was offensive and sexist? I honestly don't recall any time Ive been either of the 2. I hate peoples' fetishes as much as the next guy(plushes anyone?) but I don't go hating people that practice it. Go ahead and hate me cause if you can't accept people because of what they like then frankly I want nothing to do with you.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Guys, could you find for me where I was offensive and sexist? I honestly don't recall any time Ive been either of the 2. I hate peoples' fetishes as much as the next guy(plushes anyone?) but I don't go hating people that practice it. Go ahead and hate me cause if you can't accept people because of what they like then frankly I want nothing to do with you.


 
The simple mention of women "belonging" in the kitchen was what made her go mad.
I advocate for women's rights and in fact find that sexist too (even if you probably didn't mean it like that).
Perhaps if you apologized she wouldn't be mad for the rest of the day.

*Close this!*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *But yeah, it's not that there ARE so many males, its just there ARENT that many females cause they all got their noses in a book, cooking, or something like that.*


 


Scotty1700 said:


> Guys, could you find for me where I was offensive and sexist? I honestly don't recall any time Ive been either of the 2. I hate peoples' fetishes as much as the next guy(plushes anyone?) but I don't go hating people that practice it. Go ahead and hate me cause if you can't accept people because of what they like then frankly I want nothing to do with you.


 
I am accepting, but I believe people should keep their kinks to themselves. or at least only say it once. No need to repeat yourself and kill everyone's minds once more. There's making a suggestive comment and being a festish slut. you've done the latter.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> The simple mention of women "belonging" in the kitchen was what made her go mad.
> I advocate for women's rights and in fact find that sexist too (even if you probably didn't mean it like that).
> Perhaps if you apologized she wouldn't be mad for the rest of the day.
> 
> *Close this!*



WTH? Ive never said they BELONG in the kitchen, look here, a copy and paste of my only on topic post on this thread:

"From the other topic:


He does have a strange way of conveying his words in his PMs...I make out every other phrase but its still quite uh....

I shall leave it at that.

But yeah, it's not that there ARE so many males, its just there ARENT that many females cause they all got their noses in a book, cooking, or something like that."


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't think saying that the reason there aren't many girls here is because they're busy cooking isn't offensive?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> WTH? Ive never said they BELONG in the kitchen, look here, a copy and paste of my only on topic post on this thread:
> 
> "From the other topic:
> 
> ...


 
I must have misread it then. 
In that case, she's overreacting things.

I've hit the bottom of the barrel... saying a woman is wrong.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> You don't think saying that the reason there aren't many girls here is because they're busy cooking isn't offensive?


I think he means "cooking" in the way of a hobby.
And don't get mad at me now.

*CLOSE THIS!*

Now it's derailing into feminism and chauvinism.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am accepting, but I believe people should keep their kinks to themselves. or at least only say it once. No need to repeat yourself and kill everyone's minds once more. There's making a suggestive comment and being a festish slut. you've done the latter.



Ok, how bout this. You aren't allowed to act straight and I'm not allowed to act gay....seriously it's not that easy. You cant just stop acting how you are....Besides, Ive not had many open discussions about my kinks for that matter. Maybe I'm a slut but who cares. I'm a guy, I'm allowed to be...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

-clenches jaw- I think I would be more pissed off if I didn't have a date tonight. I feel like he was being sexist. And that isn't the only thing about him that makes me angry, so I'm not overreacting. Even if I am, IDEGAF as it's my opinion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You don't think saying that the reason there aren't many girls here is because they're busy cooking isn't offensive?




Its a position that is normally held by most women......I think anyone and everyone will agree with me that their mom has made them more food than any other person... Frankly it should be taken as a compliment because it's saying you're like a vast majority of women...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, how bout this. You aren't allowed to act straight and I'm not allowed to act gay....seriously it's not that easy. You cant just stop acting how you are....Besides, Ive not had many open discussions about my kinks for that matter. Maybe I'm a slut but who cares. I'm a guy, I'm allowed to be...


 
I'm not straight anyway. So sweet. And now it's like you're trying to piss me off. [insert comment about the double standard of how it's okay for a guy to fuck a lot and girls can't without being called easy]


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Its a position that is normally held by most women......I think anyone and everyone will agree with me that their mom has made them more food than any other person... Frankly it should be taken as a compliment because it's saying you're like a vast majority of women...


 
My mom is a fantastically bitchy woman. she's worked an 8am - 5pm job my entire life and still cooks for us. Cooking isn't the only thing she does. And I don't WANT to be "like a vast majority of women"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not straight anyway. So sweet. And now it's like you're trying to piss me off. [insert comment about the double standard of how it's okay for a guy to fuck a lot and girls can't without being called easy]



I'm not trying to piss you off, I was honestly going to just apologize and say good luck on your date but yeah, I don't call people whores and truly mean it, if guys can fuck a lot, girls can do it just as much and I don't mind (better not have any STDs when I get to ya tho ). 

I'm trying to not turn this situation into a huge problem but to me that's what it seems to be, lets just put what's done behind us and go on from there...

If it makes you feel any better, I'm sorry that I have made you mad. My intentions are always good and I hate getting into arguments about stuff like this.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay!

Enough already! Scotty1700 if you're going to post anything else. DON'T DO IT!

Send her your reply via PM!

Sorry but your discussion is driving me nuts.

EDIT: Too late, forget it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Okay!
> 
> Enough already! Scotty1700 if you're going to post anything else. DON'T DO IT!
> 
> ...




Didn't see your post beforehand, sorry.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright. Your apology thing is accepted. Thank you for the good luck....I'm meeting her mom. Scary business.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Alright. Your apology thing is accepted. Thank you for the good luck....I'm meeting her mom. Scary business.



Not a problem, and if I ever say anything that you don't like just tell me, I would be more than glad to explain myself or even delete what I said.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

So.....males.....please don't be asshole ex boyfriends. My ex was being an immature person but I put him in his place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> So.....males.....please don't be asshole ex boyfriends. My ex was being an immature person but I put him in his place.


No no no, I'm pretty much the dude women want their boyfriends to be.


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 5, 2010)

damn 36 pages....get a life


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> damn 36 pages....get a life


furies don't have lives


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> furies don't have lives



Heh, it's common knowledge


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heh, it's common knowledge


True that. I've done nothing outside of school besides be on this forum for the last two weeks... >_>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

derp


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a theory. Furries are mostly males because most males have a very strong animal instinct!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

DUH! the answer is so obvious now!

There are more male furries here than girl furries because... girls have friends!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG i missed so much... it took me forever to read through all that. *long exhale*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> DUH! the answer is so obvious now!
> 
> There are more male furries here than girl furries because... girls have friends!


That could be it. I don't have many friends.....


LonelyKitsune said:


> OMG i missed so much... it took me forever to read through all that. *long exhale*


It's over now, though. *pats on back*


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

Naw there's more male Furries because men are Animals and women are Daemons(the hawt kind =p).


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That could be it. I don't have many friends.....



awww, your my friend. ;3



Seriman said:


> It's over now, though. *pats on back*



thanks, i thought my brain was gona splode.



Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Naw there's more male Furries because men are Animals and women are Daemons(the hawt kind =p).



^^
This is win


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I too have no life. I just looked out the window and finally realized that I got about a foot a snow outta no where.....That's how little I realize is happening IRL 



LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, your my friend. ;3



We're all one big happy furry yiffy crazy family <3


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I too have no life. I just looked out the window and finally realized that I got about a foot a snow outta no where.....That's how little I realize is happening IRL
> 
> 
> 
> We're all one big happy furry yiffy crazy family <3


You better go play in that fucking snow RIGHT NOW, I don't even get snow where I live. Write your fursona's name in your urine.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> You better go play in that fucking snow RIGHT NOW, I don't even get snow where I live. Write your fursona's name in your urine.




My fursona's name is MY name....It's not a dual entity but a part of me


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We're all one big happy furry yiffy crazy family <3


NOT a family. That would equal no yiffing. REALLY close friends.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> NOT a family. That would equal no yiffing. REALLY close friends.



That depends on what part of the country your from


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> So.....males.....please don't be asshole ex boyfriends. My ex was being an immature person but I put him in his place.


 I do my best to avoid my Ex's... too many people try that "we hate each other now but lets be friends" shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> NOT a family. That would equal no yiffing. REALLY close friends.



Ah, Very good point. Yes lets go with what you suggested.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That depends on what part of the country your from


lol incest


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol incest








Just messin with ya 

Is it bad to have nearly 600 posts in 2 weeks?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I do my best to avoid my Ex's... too many people try that "we hate each other now but lets be friends" shit.



Lol I'm glad I'm not an asshole but i don't avoid my Ex's we've been friends for a while and I think we still will be so yeh


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol incest


 
is not cool.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> is not cool.


Buzz kill


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> NOT a family. That would equal no yiffing. REALLY close friends.



friends with benefits! ;3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> friends with benefits! ;3


Oh, yes. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> friends with benefits! ;3




i'll suck yo' dick fo' a dolla.

jk


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes friends, sounds like a good way around this whole heterosexual thing i have to deal with.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> i'll suck yo' dick fo' a dolla.
> 
> jk



Oh my!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy crap. Longest topic I have read.
So is this still about why there are more males than females in the fandom?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Oh my!




I would if you were an anthro canid tho...hell I'd even pay you a dollar to do it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Holy crap. Longest topic I have read.
> So is this still about why there are more males than females in the fandom?




Well yes, there are more males than females because very few females can tolerate all the off topic guy talk that is flooding the FAF...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would if you were an anthro canid tho...hell I'd even pay you a dollar to do it



My avatar is only my fursona in feral form.......


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Holy crap. Longest topic I have read.
> So is this still about why there are more males than females in the fandom?


Not really anymore.. It's been derailed...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> My avatar is only my fursona in feral form.......



I take that back, I would if you were a canid (anthro AND/OR non-anthro)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well yes, there are more males than females because very few females can tolerate all the off topic _*GAY*_ talk that is flooding the FAF...



fix'd



Scotty1700 said:


> I take that back, I would if you were a canid (anthro AND/OR non-anthro)



Last time I checked wolves were canids.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I take that back, I would if you were a canid (anthro AND/OR non-anthro)


As long as you are an anthro too... Doing that to a canid feral as a human would be zoophilia...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> As long as you are an anthro too... Doing that to a canid feral as a human would be zoophilia...


First you're against incest now bestiality what's next pedophilia?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> As long as you are an anthro too... Doing that to a canid feral as a human would be zoophilia...



I'm pretty sure he's an anthro fox


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> First you're against incest now bestiality what's next pedophilia?


Pedo=FREAK. End of story.


ScrubWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure he's an anthro fox


I'm an anthro wolf... My fursona is hopefully on the way...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure he's an anthro fox


Correct, any and all sex related stuff I post here were to be performed by my fursona (<3)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Correct, any and all sex related stuff I post here were to be performed by my fursona (<3)


I agree. I'll never say I'm doing anything as my human self. >_> Only as Thomas, My anthro wolf fursona...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. I'll never say I'm doing anything as my human self. >_> Only as Thomas, My anthro wolf fursona...



Thomas, I like that 

Hmm I guess I'm gonna think of a name for my fursona...oh the choices


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

I sadly have to go... My friend is literally pulling me over it HIS friends house...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I sadly have to go... My friend is literally pulling me over it HIS friends house...



=o Maybe he wants a 3some over there...
haha jk, peace out


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thomas, I like that
> 
> Hmm I guess I'm gonna think of a name for my fursona...oh the choices



It's not that hard when you think about it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> It's not that hard when you think about it.



I know, I just wanna pick a total badass name =)

Hmm, here's some exotic names I like, then there's all the normal names..
Favian
Faine
Taulus 
Salvio
Octavian?


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Feb 5, 2010)

I honestly do not know why. I mean I might be a male, but i definitely don't act it. I'm so girly as to where I think as a female, so In a sense all I can say is ya, girls have better things to do. Because I could careless about sex. I just want love


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, I just wanna pick a total badass name =)



Meh, I went with the name I always loved: Charles.
I dunno why, but it's just a cool name.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, I just wanna pick a total badass name =)
> 
> Hmm, here's some exotic names I like, then there's all the normal names..
> Favian
> ...



How about Awesome Fawks?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> How about Awesome Fawks?



Haha, I would but..you know it's not really a name although it is true 

Thanks for the compliment 

I think I'm gonna go with Taulus

Pronunciation:
Tau - rhymes with how
lus - self explanatory, lust without the T

OMG it's like throwing tail and lust together and I love both <3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> How about Awesome Fawks?


How bout Eric Shen?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, I just wanna pick a total badass name =)
> 
> Hmm, here's some exotic names I like, then there's all the normal names..
> Favian
> ...



How about Stretchy Fawks? 

Seriously though, out of the ones you listed I like Octavian; I haven't seen that name used yet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

too late, I gotz one already


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> too late, I gotz one already


what is it?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> what is it?



Post # 928


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Post # 928



It's unique.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's unique.



Yup, I like it :mrgreen:


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, I would but..you know it's not really a name although it is true
> 
> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> ...



I actually like this name. Good choice, I must say. *golf clap*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I actually like this name. Good choice, I must say. *golf clap*



Tanks =)


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tanks =)



Where? I'll load the nuclear RPG.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

omg I MISSED SO MUCH!!!  hay scotty your avatar is so cute, i want him so much!!!

i think that makes me want you more.

send me an PM some time... ;3

sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

Awful lot of cock in this thread...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Awful lot of cock in this thread...



This isn't the only thread like that......


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Awful lot of cock in this thread...


all threads have a lot of cock


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> all threads have a lot of cock


Too many dicks in this forum :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too many dicks in this forum :3


good thing I'm a Douchebag then were randomly above or below dicks


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> good thing I'm a Douchebag then were randomly above or below dicks


Douchefags not amused by dick :V



Taren Fox said:


> Too many dicks in this forum :3


Everything in this forum has dicks.
Even cheese!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

cuz guys are awsome and sexy


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too many dicks in this forum :3



Not enough, I'd say!_ X3_


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> omg I MISSED SO MUCH!!!  hay scotty your avatar is so cute, i want him so much!!!
> 
> i think that makes me want you more.


I agree.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, this topic has been totally derailed by dick. :\


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> Wow, this topic has been totally derailed by dick. :\


At least it wasn't derailed by gay yiff, though I think we all would have liked that...   As I now always do: "Keep it to the PMs!"


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> At least it wasn't derailed by gay yiff, though I think we all would have liked that...   As I now always do: "Keep it to the PMs!"


Doesn't gay Yiff basically describe everything that is furry?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Doesn't gay Yiff basically describe everything that is furry?



about 3/4s


----------



## Seriman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Doesn't gay Yiff basically describe everything that is furry?


Not all the time... No one has one solid definition of being furry, but gay yiff is what a lot of people think about when they do... At least that's my take on it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Doesn't gay Yiff basically describe everything that is furry?


no


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no


I like that answer <3


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to say that Males are going to join the Fandom at an increased rate so they can comment on this thread.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I have to say that Males are going to join the Fandom at an increased rate so they can comment on this thread.



lol agreed


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol agreed


I disagree because you agreed.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Doesn't gay Yiff basically describe everything that is furry?


Yes.
That's and multiple addons.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dear Mr. Spock... your logic escapes me.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 7, 2010)

1. Loosely worn undergarments.

2. The steady increase in the rate of abused animals the world over.

3. The fact that furry artists justify the appearance of dragons with......knots? Now whatever posessed the human soul to know of such a sight...-oh yeah..., #2...

Topic destroyed. ^_^


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

guzzlemuzzle said:


> 1. Loosely worn *under*garments.
> 
> 2. The steady increase in the rate of abused animals the world over.
> 
> ...




I know not what you speak. Justa hangin' in there...


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I know not what you speak. Justa hangin' in there...



And I do not what I 'spake,' lol (see #2). ^_^

Wolfies are so win. *heart rate prevents possible huggle* =(


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

WHAT IS GOING ON!!!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT IS GOING ON!!!


I have no idea...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

Matt said:


> coincidence. nothing more, nothing less.


alot off topic but WHERED YOU GET THAT GIFF MATT it is epic ^_^


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> because from what I have noticed it's all gay male or girls saying they are guys and vise versa
> 
> I'm a girl and it says so


yea im a guy and im not gay  there's alot of gay furries here but not all of them are :smile:


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I just got into the furry fandom, and don't take this as an insult, but I'm a bit confused as to why vast the majority of furry fans are males. Only some 15% of furries are female according to the statistics of some poll I read. D'awwwing over adorable cartoon animals strikes me as... well, a pretty girly thing to do.  Watching cutesy anime about cute girls doing cute things strikes me as very girly too, despite that fandom also containing more males, but at least the split between boy and girl anime fans is somewhat more equal. So why is there such a shortage of vaginae among furries?


well i dont exactly like looking at adorable pictures of furries i look at the kind of more serious pictures of furries (as seen in my avatar)


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy shit triple post FTW?
And i think there are more males in furfandom because the females don't actual attend cons/join sites they just make and look at anthro art and keep it to them selfs so they arn't counted in statistics.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh damn. I just noticed that...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh damn. I just noticed that...


 That there arn't many females in furfandom?


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> That there arn't many females in furfandom?



No the uber triplepost looming above us.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

There are more males because most females have lives outside the internet. I, usually, do not.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah triple post is like holy fuckbuckets. Also Females aren't as outspoken as males usually,maybe that's because males are less intelligent.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

I refuse to talk about which sex is more intelligent. I have also seen quite a few quad posts. Maybe more men are involved because most of us were more dominant back when the fandom kicked off.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, hey, while we're talking about the lack of females...

...how's about all those men pretending to be hermaphrodites with gigantic sperm-gushing dickgirl cocks and milk-squirting G-cup boobs?  Eh?  Eh?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Hey, hey, while we're talking about the lack of females...
> 
> ...how's about all those men pretending to be hermaphrodites with gigantic sperm-gushing dickgirl cocks and milk-squirting G-cup boobs?  Eh?  Eh?


think 2 of them are actually females with those characters


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> think 2 of them are actually females with those characters



Oh, _goody._


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Hey, hey, while we're talking about the lack of females...
> 
> ...how's about all those men pretending to be hermaphrodites with gigantic sperm-gushing dickgirl cocks and milk-squirting G-cup boobs?  Eh?  Eh?



GEEZ!...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 8, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Hey, hey, while we're talking about the lack of females...
> 
> ...how's about all those men pretending to be hermaphrodites with gigantic sperm-gushing dickgirl cocks and milk-squirting G-cup boobs?  Eh?  Eh?


HAY don't diss them! we need them here to remind us that we'll never find anything as good as the real deal lol


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> because from what I have noticed it's all gay male or girls saying they are guys and vise versa
> 
> I'm a girl and it says so


 yeh ive seen a couple who have said their males and they are really female...trust me if i talk to you i know if yours male/female etc. you shouldnt be ashamed of your sexuality, just be yourself and peple will love you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> yeh ive seen a couple who have said their males and they are really female...trust me if i talk to you i know if yours male/female etc. you shouldnt be ashamed of your sexuality, just be yourself and peple will love you.


unless they dont want to be hounded by guys asking to be their boyfriend


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> HAY don't diss them! we need them here to remind us that we'll never find anything as good as the real deal lol



Oh, I would never diss one of the fandom's staples.

Why do you think Doug Winger is a god amongst men...or furries, rather?  He draws the paragon of female sexuality within the furry fandom - implausibly huge dicks on chicks with fat tits.

_Yes, I totally just invoked Doug Winger in this thread_


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

derp


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp



H&K nice quote bro.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> H&K nice quote bro.



You mean his sig? I would prefer he changes it to canid porn cause wolves and foxes aren't mere dogs >.< yet fall in the canidae family hehe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp


Said it first.
DERP DO DI DELLY DERP DIDI DITLI DERPY DUMB


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> H&K nice quote bro.


I demand that you properly quote me in your sig. >=[


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand that you properly quote me in your sig. >=[


You're quoted in my sig... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You're quoted in my sig... :mrgreen:


Yes I noticed.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I noticed.


Do you mind? If you do, I'll change it..................


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Do you mind? If you do, I'll change it..................


No I don't.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

If only i could type something sig worthy~ 

Ah life is so bittersweet


----------



## Geek (Feb 9, 2010)

Because most females find fursuits scary.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 9, 2010)

Because women don't like being women anymore. No offense to anyone but I see A LOT of girls deciding to be guys now a days.. it's just weird that a large group of my friends went from being girls, slightly boyish in personality, but who seemed perfectly comfortable with acknowledging their vaginas to being girls who wish their clits were big enough to call dicks.

Again, no offense to anyone, I understand gender issues can be horrible, sometimes crippling I suppose, but is it just me or is there a lot of girls doing this now a days?


----------



## Geek (Feb 9, 2010)

ChapperIce said:


> Because women don't like being women anymore. No offense to anyone but I see A LOT of girls deciding to be guys now a days.. it's just weird that a large group of my friends went from being girls, slightly boyish in personality, but who seemed perfectly comfortable with acknowledging their vaginas to being girls who wish their clits were big enough to call dicks.
> 
> Again, no offense to anyone, I understand gender issues can be horrible, sometimes crippling I suppose, but is it just me or is there a lot of girls doing this now a days?



I sometimes act like a girl and I love wearing girly dresses. Yes. I'm a guy and streght.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

ChapperIce said:


> Because women don't like being women anymore. No offense to anyone but I see A LOT of girls deciding to be guys now a days.. it's just weird that a large group of my friends went from being girls, slightly boyish in personality, but who seemed perfectly comfortable with acknowledging their vaginas to being girls who wish their clits were big enough to call dicks.
> 
> Again, no offense to anyone, I understand gender issues can be horrible, sometimes crippling I suppose, but is it just me or is there a lot of girls doing this now a days?


 
wow I had no idea but I thought it was fun having a vagina and stuff :\



Geek said:


> I sometimes act like a girl and I love wearing girly dresses. Yes. I'm a guy and streght.


 
If you live in Canada your not straight :V


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> If only i could type something sig worthy~
> 
> Ah life is so bittersweet


Don't worry you'll get it one day


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Don't worry you'll get it one day




I think someone's got me sigged somewhere in the FAF, not positive though.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Rigor sigged me but they got banned again I think


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think someone's got me sigged somewhere in the FAF, not positive though.


Someone had me sigged but I think they changed it


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp



I fail to see what this has to do with dickchicks.

Which happen to be entirely relevant to the thread, being as we are discussing females in the fandom.  We should also discuss the males who dress up as fox-women with gigantic breasts at conventions.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Someone had me sigged but I think they changed it


They sigged your "and then their stuffz would be all shrinky" line... I lol'd so hard at that. You said that, right? And I think it was Joeyyy that did it...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> They sigged your "and then their stuffz would be all shrinky" line... I lol'd so hard at that. You said that, right? And I think it was Joeyyy that did it...


Yah I said it and it was joeyyy ! Now i'm gone though, Moveing on, to say my next awesome line..... whenever it comes to me.... any day now...


----------



## LightSwitchToTheMind (Feb 10, 2010)

Because not a lot of girls enjoy pictures of gay anthropomorphic dogs having anal sex on a mountain.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

LightSwitchToTheMind said:


> Because not a lot of girls enjoy pictures of gay anthropomorphic dogs having anal sex on a mountain.



And others enjoy pictures of real men having sex on the mountains.

And others simply don't like porn.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> And others enjoy pictures of real men having sex on the mountains.
> 
> And others simply don't like porn.


I just recently started to hate human porn altogether... Seriously. I can't watch it. It makers me angry, what, with the lack of passion and love. Then again, I don't look at that much furry stuff on a daily basis, though I do love it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?

Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry <3


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?
> 
> *Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry* <3



Wow. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Wow. :V



TROLL!!!!!

JK, Don't judge me >.<


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

i actually agree with scotty here... I was wondering why i liked the furry porn so much more! you think the animalistic sex for reproduction would be heartless, but theres just something really sweet in most of the pictures.. i definately prefer it over humans. at least this applies to anthro porn, im not a huge fan of the doggy penis >.>;


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?
> 
> Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry <3


I won't ever go to the point that I think of myself as a new species (furry) but I do agree that animals never have sex for money, or useless shit like that. Even if it's only for fun, they both want to do it, and will only do it if they want to, unlike porn stars. Porn stars do it solely for the money, do it regardless of what they really want to do, and feel no love for the person they are screwing, or being screwed by, which kind of disgusts me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I won't ever go to the point that I think of myself as a new species (furry) but I do agree that animals never have sex for money, or useless shit like that. Even if it's only for fun, they both want to do it, and will only do it if they want to, unlike porn stars. Porn stars do it solely for the money, do it regardless of what they really want to do, and feel no love for the person they are screwing, or being screwed by, which kind of disgusts me.


then I'm sorry to sadden you...Dolphins so far prove to do it for fun, while some animals use it to get food...sorry...sorry...science have just kicked you down.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

That, and guys just take advantage of having a penis.....

Wow, I'm starting to put the pieces together on the grand scheme of things for me all of the sudden...kinda weird.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I won't ever go to the point that I think of myself as a new species (furry) but I do agree that animals never have sex for money, or useless shit like that. Even if it's only for fun, they both want to do it, and will only do it if they want to, unlike porn stars. *Porn stars do it solely for the money, do it regardless of what they really want to do, and feel no love for the person they are screwing, or being screwed by, which kind of disgusts me.*



I agree with this some what, This is what turns me off most real porn related stuff.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then I'm sorry to sadden you...Dolphins so far prove to do it for fun, while some animals use it to get food...sorry...sorry...science have just kicked you down.


Meh. I just said that off the top of my head, with no research behind it... I knew it might have been wrong.



Night_Fangs said:


> I agree with this some what, This is what  turns me off most porn related stuff.


I haven't been turned on by normal porn in over 2 years. That's one of the reasons, I believe, I came upon the fandom. ^^


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Meh. I just said that off the top of my head, with no research behind it... I knew it might have been wrong.
> 
> I haven't been turned on by normal porn in over 2 years. That's one of the reasons, I believe, I came upon the fandom. ^^



That's fair enough, Can't say I blame you either.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> unless they dont want to be hounded by guys asking to be their boyfriend


 yeh that makes sence but they shouldnt misrepreset themselves some of us have problom with the same sex and can only talk to the opposite...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?
> 
> *Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry <3*



That reminds of a Blotch skecth where a tiger and a husky were doing it.

Their expressions were so convincing I could see their love for each other.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That reminds of a Blotch skecth where a tiger and a husky were doing it.
> 
> Their expressions were so convincing I could see their love for each other.


And that is one of the main reasons I only like furry porn.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread, i don't even know what to say.

Ummm.... JESUS


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2010)

This:





Seriman said:


> I just recently started to hate human porn altogether... Seriously. I can't watch it. It makers me angry, what, with the lack of passion and love. Then again, I don't look at that much furry stuff on a daily basis, though I do love it.


And this: 





Scotty1700 said:


> Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?
> 
> Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry <3


Made me .


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

wow this thread is still alive!!! cool... 

oh, hay Scotty1700, and hay Seriman. how you guys doing?

from what ive read i would have to agree with you both.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> This thread, i don't even know what to say.
> 
> Ummm.... JESUS




Its not that bad compared to some of the stuff that has been posted before.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Its not that bad compared to some of the stuff that has been posted before.


oh i see... wanna yiff?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh i see... wanna yiff?



Enough of this!


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh i see... wanna yiff?



No, I do not.

Just cause I'm a fox does not mean I'm always into that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> No, I do not.
> 
> Just cause I'm a fox does not mean I'm always into that.



*Clears throat* ya what he said...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

*runs into thread* Did someone say "yiff?"


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *Clears throat* ya what he said...


Oh yeah right. :3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I just recently started to hate human porn altogether... Seriously. I can't watch it. It makers me angry, what, with the lack of passion and love. Then again, I don't look at that much furry stuff on a daily basis, though I do love it.


 wow same here...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh i see... wanna yiff?


 YES!!! o.o i mean uhhh...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Ugh, what a sausage fest.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh yeah right. :3



WHAT!? 
>.>
<.<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh i see... wanna yiff?




I DO!

Hell, I'm always in the mood to yiff....




LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!?
> >.>
> <.<



Well, look who it is. How'd your "inspection" go?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ugh, what a sausage fest.


 i know its so awsome!!! jk


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I DO!
> 
> Hell, I'm always in the mood to yiff....


o.o ok lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!?
> >.>
> <.<


You scored a Kinsey 5!!! It's quite obvious you love to yiff... lol


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i know its so awsome!!! jk



yeah, it's actually pretty sweet
















j/k


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I DO!
> 
> Hell, I'm always in the mood to yiff....



Your always in the mood, Except that one day you took that kinsey test.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Ugh, what a sausage fest.


 
mmmm. sausage


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You scored a Kinsey 5!!! It's quite obvious you love to yiff... lol



ya... your right -sigh-


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> yeah, it's actually pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya... your right -sigh-


I don't mind.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya... your right -sigh-




Don't feel down, I think it's safe to say our whole gang of furs are the same way you are ^^


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya... your right -sigh-



Aww, Don't feel bad about.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is scoring a 5 a bad thing?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why is scoring a 5 a bad thing?


It's not. I was just pointing out why he likes to yiff...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why is scoring a 5 a bad thing?



No idea, I got 3, but surprised it was not 4 or maybe even 5.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's not. I was just pointing out why he likes to yiff...



But I like to yiff and I'm a 1.....I don't get the connection.

Gosh, I want to RP now actually...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

but yiffing is fun lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't mind.





Scotty1700 said:


> Don't feel down, I think it's safe to say our whole gang of furs are the same way you are ^^





Night_Fangs said:


> Aww, Don't feel bad about.



ALL YOU GUYS ARE SUCH SWEETIES!!! X3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I like to yiff and I'm a 1.....I don't get the connection.


 oh i know u like to yiff scotty and ur good at it too XP lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ALL YOU GUYS ARE SUCH SWEETIES!!! X3


I are happy now :mrgreen:

*Wags tail with a bit more vigor than usual*



Foxboy2009 said:


> oh i know u like to yiff scotty and ur good at it too XP lol



Well shoot, I tend to get the job done, don't I.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ALL YOU GUYS ARE SUCH SWEETIES!!! X3


I feel loved! I'm first quote!!!



Foxboy2009 said:


> oh i know u like to yiff scotty and ur good at it too XP lol


I missed that awesome party... >_>


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh i know u like to yiff scotty and ur good at it too XP lol



you know... i dont think *ive* ever yiffed with scotty


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there anyone who doesn't want to yiff?

Hell yes! Me!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It's not. I was just pointing out why he likes to yiff...


 


Night_Fangs said:


> No idea, I got 3, but surprised it was not 4 or maybe even 5.


 


Scotty1700 said:


> But I like to yiff and I'm a 1.....I don't get the connection.
> 
> Gosh, I want to RP now actually...


 
I think the issue I have with the test is that it's nothing but a bunch of _silly_ questions. I wouldn't put too much thought in the results.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ALL YOU GUYS ARE SUCH SWEETIES!!! X3



Aww, thank you.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know... i dont think *ive* ever yiffed with scotty


 lol u should some time o.o XD or better yet with meh......


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know... i dont think *ive* ever yiffed with scotty


 
He's good....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know... i dont think *ive* ever yiffed with scotty


Me either...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

yiff, eh?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well shoot, we could all jump back on skype. It has a chat we could use because I know that not everyone has a mic.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

wow look at all the people watching this thread...
LonelyKitsune, Attaman, footfoe+, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> He's good....


 lol yes he is... to good.... HE IS A WHORE!!! but he is my whore so if u wanna yiff with him u gatta pay me $1


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow look at all the people watching this thread...
> LonelyKitsune, Attaman, footfoe+, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+



what, im bored


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know... i dont think *ive* ever yiffed with scotty




I don't think I've ever actually yiffed before any way... I can only imaging what I'm missing out on.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I just recently started to hate human porn altogether... Seriously. I can't watch it. It makers me angry, what, with the lack of passion and love. Then again, I don't look at that much furry stuff on a daily basis, though I do love it.





Scotty1700 said:


> Wow seriman I never really thought of it that way....I totally agree. Now not to go all "I'm a furry, not a human!" but I think humans are vile and....disgusting?
> 
> Aminals (purposely spelled wrong) show love to their mate and I like that, that's why I'm a furry <3





Seriman said:


> I haven't been turned on by normal porn in over 2 years. That's one of the reasons, I believe, I came upon the fandom. ^^





Martino Zorrilla said:


> That reminds of a Blotch skecth where a tiger and a husky were doing it.
> 
> Their expressions were so convincing I could see their love for each other.





Seriman said:


> And that is one of the main reasons I only like furry porn.





LonelyKitsune said:


> oh, hay Scotty1700, and hay Seriman. how you guys doing?
> 
> from what ive read i would have to agree with you both.





Foxboy2009 said:


> wow same here...


You got me gibbering.  Do you realize what you've done?  You _got *me gibbering!*_


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow look at all the people watching this thread...
> LonelyKitsune, Attaman, footfoe+, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+


 that guy is kool lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I don't think I've ever actually yiffed before any way... I can only imaging what I'm missing out on.




Well, it's basically RPing (role-playing), you pick your "fantasy" and continue with it...It gets pretty dirty when you throw me in too ^^


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You got me gibbering. Do you realize what you've done? You _got *me gibbering!*_


 lol


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow look at all the people watching this thread...
> LonelyKitsune, Attaman, footfoe+, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+



Hey, It just means that were that great, Every one wants to be around us.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, it's basically RPing (role-playing), you pick your "fantasy" and continue with it...It gets pretty dirty when you throw me in too ^^


 oh it gets HAWT in that chat ^^ lol


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, it's basically RPing (role-playing), you pick your "fantasy" and continue with it...It gets pretty dirty when you throw me in too ^^



I know, I stumbled into a rp chat room once.... Some of it was funny, Other parts just did not sit well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh it gets HAWT in that chat ^^ lol



Strangely enough, I take that as a compliment of my handiwork


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol yes he is... to good.... HE IS A WHORE!!! but he is my whore so if u wanna yiff with him u gatta pay me $1



*lookes at empty pockets* *tier drips down face*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?!?  

Lol one "wanna yiff" comment and everyone goes crazy.  Btw, i have nothing against gay role-playing *hint hint*


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Hey, It just means that were that great, Every one wants to be around us.



I'm only here to be around myself.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I know, I stumbled into a rp chat room once.... Some of it was funny, Other parts just did not sit well.


 omg that place was weird


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE!?!?
> 
> Lol one "wanna yiff" comment and everyone goes crazy. Btw, i have nothing against gay role-playing *hint hint*


oh i know -hint hint-


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *lookes at empty pockets* *tier drips down face*


wanna borrow $1?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm only here to be around myself.



Fine be that way then, I know me and almost every one else are here for LonelyKitsune.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Strangely enough, I take that as a compliment of my handiwork


Good lol


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> omg that place was weird



Yes it was, Why did I let you talk me into going in there?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Fine be that way then, I know me and almost every one else are here for LonelyKitsune.



k, I lied. I'm here for LonelyKitsune, too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That reminds of a Blotch skecth where a tiger and a husky were doing it.
> 
> Their expressions were so convincing I could see their love for each other.




This is the only one i can think of when I read this

NSFW
http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/?action=view&current=4.jpg

Love the dog's expression, It's like "OMG MOAR!" and "I <3 you" combined.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Yes it was, Why did I let you talk me into going in there?


 idk.... but it was kinda funneh " YIFF EVERY WHERE.... YIFF ORGY!!!"


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> wanna borrow $1?



*wags tail with vigor* thanks... um, do you... um, have... a... um, _condom?_


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> k, I lied. I'm here for LonelyKitsune, too.


Same. Oh, and Scotty too. ^^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *wags tail with vigor* thanks... um, do you... um, have... a... um, _condom?_


SCREW THOSE! Double post = >_<


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> k, I lied. I'm here for LonelyKitsune, too.



YAY!!!  

wait... what?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *wags tail with vigor* thanks... um, do you... um, have... a... um, _condom?_


 u get those if u yiff with me XP u get two if u yiff with me lol


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This is the only one i can think of when I read this
> 
> NSFW
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/?action=view&current=4.jpg
> ...



Exactly, it was... lovely.

Wait... it was not that one. It was a *better* one.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> wait... what?



lul


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> idk.... but it was kinda funneh " YIFF EVERY WHERE.... YIFF ORGY!!!"



Lol, It was funny why they tried to involve you as well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope you get AIDS now >.< 
JK, just cause you can't conceive doesn't mean you should go around having unprotected buttsecks...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

scotty and footfoe u should get on my sites chat.. im bored


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Lol, It was funny why they tried to involve you as well.


i was about to join but.. i didnt want to lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

On topic: girls...stop hiding as guys so we can get our ratio fix to at least 3 guys to one girl so we can at least start moving to 2 guys to one girl so we can get proper 3 somes


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> wait... what?



Can you blame us?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you get AIDS now >.<
> JK, just cause you can't conceive doesn't mean you should go around having unprotected buttsecks...


But anthros don't get aids... I don't think so, anyways...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> On topic: girls...stop hiding as guys so we can get our ratio fix to at least 3 guys to one girl so we can at least start moving to 2 guys to one girl so we can get proper 3 somes


 ALL GUYS IS SEXYER XP ... lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Same. Oh, and Scotty too. ^^



wow!!!

Why cant H&k be more like you guys?

I feel so loved. c:


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> But anthros don't get aids... I don't think so, anyways...


 nope just squirrel AIDS


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ALL GUYS IS SEXYER XP ... lol



^this


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you get AIDS now >.<
> JK, just cause you can't conceive doesn't mean you should go around having unprotected buttsecks...


 
*glares at scotty* for first comment



It's also a good idea to use one because, uh, it can get messy


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ^this


 lol i had the worst hang over today... XD


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> nope just squirrel AIDS



Oh noes! SQUAIDS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> nope just squirrel AIDS



That's some serious shit!   I'm just sayin.....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *glares at scotty* for first comment
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a good idea to use one because, uh, it can get messy


 but then i would just lick the mess up ^^ mmm tasty


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ALL GUYS IS SEXYER XP ... lol





LonelyKitsune said:


> ^this



But of course, That's why there's so many males in the fandom.
(Ontopic post)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ALL GUYS IS SEXYER XP ... lol


I rather get back to our old ratio of 3:1


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's some serious shit! I'm just sayin.....


=3 IS DA BEST SHOW EVA


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> but then i would just lick the mess up ^^ mmm tasty


This.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ^this


I DISAGREE!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I rather get back to our old ratio of 3:1


or 20:0


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I DISAGREE!


 XP


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> but then i would just lick the mess up ^^ mmm tasty


 
So you would go ass to mouth? That's just nasty.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I DISAGREE!



Well I disagree with you, so there.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

who said ass mouth


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> who said ass mouth


This is wrecking the mood...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> but then i would just lick the mess up ^^ mmm tasty



Wewt, I'm not the only one who would do this in that sort of situation ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> or 20:0


so many girls hiding as guys then


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I'm not the only one who would do this in that sort of situation ^^


Nope. ^_^ KeroKero 47 does too. :mrgreen:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So you would go ass to mouth? That's just nasty.



wait... youve never got eaten out... 
- _
0 0
 3-


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> This is wrecking the mood...



I am not even sure what the mood is supposed to be


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I'm not the only one who would do this in that sort of situation ^^


just sounds unsanitary to me


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wait... youve never got eaten out...
> - _
> 0 0
> _


I haven't... Yet...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> just sounds unsanitary to me



It is....but who cares...it's awesome.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> but then i would just lick the mess up ^^ mmm tasty





Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I'm not the only one who would do this in that sort of situation ^^



Am I the only one who would not do this?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It is....but who cares...it's awesome.



Can you please take a shower, first?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Am I the only one who would not do this?



sounds like it


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wait... youve never got eaten out...
> - _
> 0 0
> 3-



Don't really get that reference...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are crazy.  All sex should be done in the dark, under the covers, Missionary or lazy dog style only.  No talking, and definatly no ass licking.


----------



## TDK (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Don't really get that reference...



I get it... it's fuckin' nasty.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Am I the only one who would not do this?



Er, no, I am with you. XD


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It is....but who cares...it's awesome.


 it is lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Nvm. Crap post.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wait... youve never got eaten out...
> - _
> 0 0
> _


 
No no no, that's not what I'm saying. (I have btw, awesome time ). I assumed buttsechs was going to be involved. He said he would clean up the mess, I assumed that he was taking it from his third point of contact and cleaning it. A --> M


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Am I the only one who would not do this?



....You're telling me you wouldn't do this AFTER you give or receive...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You guys are crazy. All sex should be done in the dark, under the covers, Missionary or lazy dog style only. No talking, and definatly no ass licking.


lol thats true...







jk well no ass licking is fine with me


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> sounds like it



OH well, I'm I can still do other fun things tho...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No no no, that's not what I'm saying. (I have btw, awesome time ). I assumed buttsechs was going to be involved. He said he would clean up the mess, I assumed that he was taking it from his third point of contact and cleaning it. A --> M


 XD


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix, thank the gods you're here.  Quick, say something rational.  Mod's know the thread needs it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *glares at scotty* for first comment
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a good idea to use one because, uh, it can get messy


I'm not sure i wanted to know that


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No no no, that's not what I'm saying. (I have btw, awesome time ). I assumed buttsechs was going to be involved. He said he would clean up the mess, I assumed that he was taking it from his third point of contact and cleaning it. A --> M


mmm. HAWT.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> No no no, that's not what I'm saying. (I have btw, awesome time ). I assumed buttsechs was going to be involved. He said he would clean up the mess, I assumed that he was taking it from his third point of contact and cleaning it. A --> M



oh... my bad ><


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> mmm. HAWT.


 hell yeah


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

and the number grows...

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (16 members and 3 guests)
LonelyKitsune, Attaman, Citrakayah, Crysix Corps, footfoe+, Foxboy2009, Icarus615, KeroKero 47, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+, TDK, ThunderWolf78


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh... my bad ><



Isn't it good to be bad tho?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

I think there are so many males in the fandom because of this thread.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> and the number grows...
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (16 members and 3 guests)
> LonelyKitsune, Attaman, Citrakayah, Crysix Corps, footfoe+, Foxboy2009, Icarus615, KeroKero 47, Martino Zorrilla, Night_Fangs, Sauvignon, Scotty1700+, ScrubWolf+, Seriman+, TDK, ThunderWolf78


 
I think they're expecting a show like the Becoming a Furry thread


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Lets get this started then. Lul


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

What does the + mean?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Lets get this started then. Lul


 ok ^^


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What does the + mean?


 
it mean's they're replying to the thread


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> Isn't it good to be bad tho?



well i like to be submissive... you know, call someone master



ScrubWolf said:


> I think they're expecting a show like the Becoming a Furry thread



I dont think i fully remember what happend in that thread


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What does the + mean?


Added as a friend.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

I prefer IMing, you guys gotta all get skype. Even if you don't have a mic or webcam you can still chat on it.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer IMing, you guys gotta all get skype. Even if you don't have a mic or webcam you can still chat on it.


I agree. I don't need a ban for uncensored yiffing. >_>


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 10, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think they're expecting a show like the Becoming a Furry thread



I actually want in the show. 
>_>


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well i like to be submissive... you know, call someone master
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i fully remember what happend in that thread



Ah yes, In a similar boat my self.

Maybe that's why I can't get this dam collar off my mind.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread is pretty entertaining, albeit kindof frightening.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

I vote for a AIM chat room


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

see ya'll on skype then!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Crysix, thank the gods you're here.  Quick, say something rational.  Mod's know the thread needs it.


wait what?
I dont do rational thats Trp's or Zeke Job


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

i has a skype


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer IMing, you guys gotta all get skype. Even if you don't have a mic or webcam you can still chat on it.



Good a time as any I suppose.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Wait, are we doing AIM or skype??? I'm confused!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I vote for a AIM chat room



Sorry, skype or nothing. It's easier to use IMO and it's all that LK can get functioning atm.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, skype or nothing. It's easier to use IMO and it's all that LK can get functioning atm.


Inv Me!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wait what?
> I dont do rational thats Trp's or Zeke Job


No... no!  You're not going to join them... the thread... the flamingly strong furry... yiff... hgrk!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No... no!  You're not going to join them... the thread... the flamingly strong furry... yiff... hgrk!




That's what you get when you get so many yiffers in one thread.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, skype or nothing. It's easier to use IMO and it's all that LK can get functioning atm.


 im on skype add me


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No... no!  You're not going to join them... the thread... the flamingly strong furry... yiff... hgrk!


...who said I was gonna join them?
*is now covered in blood and brain matter*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

No one else wants to join in on the fun? If so, download skype and contact me via skype @ scottyscott1599


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Got skype now, Now I just need contacts.
Got the same name as here if you looking to add me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Thread got fucking quiet
*listens to the echos*


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

i like submissive boys *_*


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

everyone disappear


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

all the yiff-yaffs left for skype...it will be sane in here till they done with their orgy


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> everyone disappear


we is yiffing in skype... mmm that was good


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> we is yiffing in skype... mmm that was good



i couldn't find my mic, and never used skype before


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> i like submissive boys *_*


I approve


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

too bad they all went to yiff on skype :<


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I approve


 i is....


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

how ironic that a thread about guys has derailed itself into a thread about yaffing


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> how ironic that a thread about guys has derailed itself into a thread about yaffing


makes me sad yo,
guys going off to gay yiff
but at least all the straights sit here going "WTF"


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

and girls lmao


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

@ Serafina

Girls don't like submissive boys, you're a lair.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> makes me sad yo,
> guys going off to gay yiff
> but at least all the straights sit here going "WTF"



But I was there going "WTF"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm bored.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm bored.



Do you know why that is? Because there are so many males in the fandom.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Do you know why that is? Because there are so many males in the fandom.


 
ahhbviously


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> @ Serafina
> 
> Girls don't like submissive boys, you're a lair.



why cant girls like submissive boys? I like porn too, what of it?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ahhbviously



not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> why cant girls like submissive boys? I like porn too, what of it?


girls like that can only exist in my dreams.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> But I was there going "WTF"


why you went D= could of been cool and be here with us and the remaining ladies


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> why cant girls like submissive boys? I like porn too, what of it?


do you want to wear the pants all the time >[


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

but youre not asleep! 

Not all the time! but submissive guys are adorable and so hard to resist..


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> why you went D= could of been cool and be here with us and the remaining ladies



What ladies?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> but youre not asleep!


 shock!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate submissive boys. I want you to take charge not be a whipped pussy bitch who does what I want when I want. If I wanted that i'd date a girl.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

i is submissive... v.v lol


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> but youre not asleep!
> 
> Not all the time! but submissive guys are adorable and so hard to resist..



bullshit


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

lol I like you already, Foxboy <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What ladies?


ok I lied, just wondering Why you went if it was gonna be a gay orgy


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Who actually wants to be dominating?  if i had the choice i'd be submissive, but that doesn't get you a date.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> lol I like you already, Foxboy <3


 
I'm preeeeeetty sure he likes teh cawk. And you can have my 2nd ex boyfriend. WAAAAY to submissive. Was like a puppy dog following me around.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ok I lied, just wondering Why you went if it was gonna be a gay orgy



Maybe I'm gay, maybe I'm not, and maybe I just don't give a shit. *yiff*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Who actually wants to be dominating? if i had the choice i'd be submissive, but that doesn't get you a date.


 
I like dominating, if I'm with a girl. And sometimes with guys who are pretty dominant themselves. Then it's just a matter of whose the better tease.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

cute! <3 I like puppies.
So why is it that guys just cant grasp the fact that girls actually exist here? Its like theyre afraid of us ;


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Who actually wants to be dominating? if i had the choice i'd be submissive, but that doesn't get you a date.


 lol really i like both... XD but you would know that footfoe.. hehe oh and do u want some beer i got about four drinks here if u want it XD


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> cute! <3 I like puppies.
> So why is it that guys just cant grasp the fact that girls actually exist here? Its like theyre afraid of us ;


 idk they is crazy... its awsome to have all kinds of people here-


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> cute! <3 I like puppies.
> So why is it that guys just cant grasp the fact that girls actually exist here? Its like theyre afraid of us ;


It's because we know you're just pretending to be girls.  

I know how fun that is.  it's okay, you can admit it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> cute! <3 I like puppies.
> So why is it that guys just cant grasp the fact that girls actually exist here? Its like theyre afraid of us ;


 
I don't know. I'm one of the ladies on here and I BARELY count, so they might as well count me as a male.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> It's because we know you're just pretending to be girls.
> 
> I know how fun that is. it's okay, you can admit it.


 lol


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

if i was pretending to be a girl i think I would at least pretend to be a girly girl.. might be more convincing . but seriously... no penis here


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> if i was pretending to be a girl i think I would at least pretend to be a girly girl.. might be more convincing . but seriously... no penis here


Mee-ow~


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a girl.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> if i was pretending to be a girl i think I would at least pretend to be a girly girl.. might be more convincing . but seriously... no penis here


 no penis o.o awwweee v.v do u guys like the poem i made in my sig.. i wanna know wat ppls think about it..


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm a girl.


WHAT!?!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> WHAT!?!


u is such a jerk XP a lovly jerk


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> WHAT!?!



fucker. I'm a girl fucker.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm actually neuter. and a unicorn.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol really i like both... XD but you would know that footfoe.. hehe oh and do u want some beer i got about four drinks here if u want it XD


Oh i see what you did there.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Oh i see what you did there.


 yep lol so u want them ??


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> fucker. I'm a girl fucker.


How crude!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

I smell lies


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> How crude!



j/k




?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> fucker. I'm a girl fucker.


 lol


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I smell lies


Lies smell like lavender.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I smell lies



I smell... sausage?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Lies smell like lavender.


 is that lavender i smell?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I smell... sausage?


oh... thats me


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

it smells like snake shit here >: [


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh... thats me



oh, murr


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> oh, murr


 hehehe... "yiff!" lol


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> is that lavender i smell?


Quiet, you queer!

On a side note.  Vagina.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

oh my, Starting again already?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

if they go away again at least it be sane in here again


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Quiet, you queer!
> 
> On a side note.  Vagina.


What's that?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> oh my, Starting again already?



I'm too drunk to get it up.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Quiet, you queer!
> 
> On a side note. Vagina.


  o.o that hurts my feelings.. IM NOT A QUEER!!! DX


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's that?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm too drunk to get it up.


 If my friend can get it up when he's rolling you should be able to when yer drunk


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> o.o that hurts my feelings.. IM NOT A QUEER!!! DX


Are you a vagina? :B


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> If my friend can get it up when he's rolling you should be able to when yer drunk



I'm pretty sure that's different. Alcohol is a depressant, and takes away the usual enthusiasm from certain parts.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Are you a vagina? :B


 ....


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm pretty sure that's different. Alcohol is a depressant, and takes away the usual enthusiasm from certain parts.


ooooo I always thought it was because my boobs were too small


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm pretty sure that's different. Alcohol is a depressant, and takes away the usual enthusiasm from certain parts.


 yeah i was drunk as fuck last night


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> ooooo I always thought it was because my boobs were too small



I enjoy a modest boob, if properly proportioned.


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I enjoy a modest boob, if properly proportioned.


<3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> <3


 lol


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol


Do you see what's going on here, jacob?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> ooooo I always thought it was because my boobs were too small


also that


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

is that a heart, or sideways boobs?


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> ooooo I always thought it was because my boobs were too small


 
Pics, so we can determine. =3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Do you see what's going on here, jacob?


 yes


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

leon said:


> Pics, so we can determine. =3


XD leon u is funneh.. and u is cute


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

leon said:


> Pics, so we can determine. =3


lol, i don't think so


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> lol, i don't think so



Well, this thread just went down the shitter.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> lol, i don't think so


 
Well you can't blame a guy for tryin.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Well, this thread just went down the shitter.


 XD she doesnt have to show her boobs


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll show you mine.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Woo-hoo 1267 posts and this topic is still 100% not side-tracked at all.

I'm proud of you guys.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

leon said:


> Well you can't blame a guy for tryin.


true...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Woo-hoo 1267 posts and this topic is still 100% not side-tracked at all.
> 
> I'm proud of you guys.


go back a few pages and u will see most people such as my self to have a gay yiff orgy


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD she doesnt have to show her boobs


yeah, you perverts.  

Lol i just called a bunch of furs that they're perverts.  i'd like to thank Captain Obvious for this Achievement.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'll show you mine.


 
oh murr~


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Woo-hoo 1267 posts and this topic is still 100% not side-tracked at all.
> 
> I'm proud of you guys.


it had when they went to the gay orgy


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it had when they went to the gay orgy


 i jus said that


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> yeah, you perverts.
> 
> Lol i just called a bunch of furs that they're perverts. i'd like to thank Captain Obvious for this Achievement.


 im such a whore... lol and im not being a furvert right now hehehe


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i jus said that


Gay orgy? where!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> go back a few pages and u will see most people such as my self to have a gay yiff orgy


You should have invited Heckler & Koch.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Gay orgy? where!


 skype it was fun


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are great.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should have invited Heckler & Koch.


no he would cut his dick off....


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> no he would cut his dick off....


Oh... :B


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Gay orgy? where!


AH kilala, you have returned, don't think i've forgotten~


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> AH kilala, you have returned, don't think i've forgotten~


 com`n u know u want these four drinks


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> Gay orgy? where!


 
in my pants?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I had an orgy in my pants, but it's pretty boring, really.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

leon said:


> in my pants?


 o.o ok i will be there


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> com`n u know u want these four drinks


I like drinking, yes.  I hope i don't turn out to be an alcoholic.  

A gay alcoholic.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

:V   <-- does that make me a fox, or a big mouth catching something?


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I wish I had an orgy in my pants, but it's pretty boring, really.


 
Well you could have a orgy with palmah...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I like drinking, yes. I hope i don't turn out to be an alcoholic.
> 
> A gay alcoholic.


 that would be bad if u became an alcoholic... now the gay part i kinda like


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

I wanna skype with people! in a platonic way


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wanna skype with people! in a platonic way



I can handle that. I have a skype thing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

sometimes I wonder if I'm the sane one here


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I can handle that. I have a skype thing.


 me too


@leon 
can u get on MSN


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

kylie.mischief
Add it people


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sometimes I wonder if I'm the sane one here


one is any more so srry to tell u but no u arnt


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sometimes I wonder if I'm the sane one here



How mcuh have you had to drink, tonite?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> kylie.mischief
> Add it people



you asked for it


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I like drinking, yes.  I hope i don't turn out to be an alcoholic.
> 
> A gay alcoholic.


It comes along with the territory of being a furry.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It comes along with the territory of being a furry.


 i wish he were atleast bi... v.v


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> How mcuh have you had to drink, tonite?


family naturally alcoholics so were immune
and I am drinking right now

but I still the sane one it seems


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> family naturally alcoholics so were immune
> and I am drinking right now
> 
> but I still the sane one it seems



So you're always drunk, because drunk is normal.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> So you're always drunk, because drunk is normal.


I get no buzz from it as my family tend to able to flush our system

but I'm only allowed 2 bottles a month cause of my girlfriend


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i wish he were atleast bi... v.v


Tits or gtfo


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Tits or gtfo


 yeah


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> yeah


awww, no i feel bad.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> awww, no i feel bad.


 dnt be its nott ur falt


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Tits or gtfo



this is a good philosophy


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry my sig is only providing the only source of tits right now on this forum


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> sorry my sig is only providing the only source of tits right now on this forum


I'm grateful


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

moar people join skype for ... platonic... furry chats


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> moar people join skype for ... platonic... furry chats


Go away >[


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Go away >[



lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> lol


one is enough, you have to wait 5-8 hours till the next one


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> one is enough, you have to wait 5-8 hours till the next one


 yep


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> one is enough, you have to wait 5-8 hours till the next one



This behaviour is most unbecoming of a furry.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This behaviour is most unbecoming of a furry.


 i would start one with u but footfoe would have to join XP and he isnt like dat...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This behaviour is most unbecoming of a furry.


>[ doesnt matter, now wait for the next one


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

I am lost


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> family naturally alcoholics so were immune
> and I am drinking right now
> 
> but I still the sane one it seems


 
You seem to still have your wits about you, what ya drinkin?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> You seem to still have your wits about you, what ya drinkin?


Whatever it is, can I have some?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> You seem to still have your wits about you, what ya drinkin?


some rum my grandma made and sent to me


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i would start one with u but footfoe would have to join XP and he isnt like dat...


I love the loyalty going on over here.

I REALLY have to sign off


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

I admit, I found some Tequila @ my house and I'm debating on snagging it or not..


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I admit, I found some Tequila @ my house and I'm debating on snagging it or not..


First off, you aren't 21 yet.

Secondly, tequila is amazing. <3 Don't eat the worm tho.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

There was a time when I would have agreed that tequila is amazing... but, then I overdid it just a bit.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> First off, you aren't 21 yet.
> 
> Secondly, tequila is amazing. <3 Don't eat the worm tho.


 
Eating the worm is a myth, it's becuase you drank the wholse bottle to get to it that makes you fucked up.



Crysix Corps said:


> some rum my grandma made and sent to me


 
Sounds nice, is it any good?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> First off, you aren't 21 yet.
> 
> Secondly, tequila is amazing. <3 Don't eat the worm tho.




Who says I'm not 21 

Never had, I'm a goody two shoes, I can honestly say I've never had alcohol in my life.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who says I'm not 21
> 
> Never had, I'm a goody two shoes, I can honestly say I've never had alcohol in my life.


 
Well if you do decide to take it and drink it, dont drink alot, don't drink on an empty stomach. Best advice I can give other than telling you not to do it, but if you wana drown your sorrows go ahead. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well if you do decide to take it and drink it, dont drink alot, don't drink on an empty stomach. Best advice I can give other than telling you not to do it, but if you wana drown your sorrows go ahead. :V



Well shoot, I was only planning on taking a shot or 2. There was very little left () and I didn't want anyone to notice it "dissappearing" but my parents only drink on holidays so I doubt they'd notice but still....


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

What do we have, here... Hornitos? Jose? Pepe?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> First off, you aren't 21 yet.
> 
> Secondly, tequila is amazing. <3 Don't eat the worm tho.


 soo its good tho ^^ i shouldnt drink tho


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Drinking is bad mkay


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well if you do decide to take it and drink it, dont drink alot, don't drink on an empty stomach. Best advice I can give other than telling you not to do it, but if you wana drown your sorrows go ahead. :V


 noo i did that last niight not smart.....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Drinking is bad mkay


 lol


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys take the majority cause this-

Guys = horny bastards | furries = horny bastards

It's simple logic. Probably already been said but whatever. 

Also: OMG he's on topic. =O

Also also: I saw this



leon said:


> Eating the worm is a myth, it's becuase you drank the wholse bottle to get to it that makes you fucked up.



The worm is not a myth in the least. That shit made me so sick it was unbearable.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Guys take the majority cause this-
> 
> Guys = horny bastards | furries = horny bastards
> 
> ...


 
Well I guess in a sense your right, but the worm itself has no alcoholic properties. And the thing about being on topic was that adressed to me?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well I guess in a sense your right, but the worm itself has no alcoholic properties. And the thing about being on topic was that adressed to me?



I'm not talking about alcoholic properties, I'm saying that that worm will fuck you up in a non-alcoholic way.

Read the title, read my post, see the answer to that question.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm not talking about alcoholic properties, I'm saying that that worm will fuck you up in a non-alcoholic way.
> 
> Read the title, read my post, see the answer to that question.


 
Ah, sorry read that last post wrong.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Ah, sorry read that last post wrong.



It happens, trust me I know. lol


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> It happens, trust me I know. lol


 
You seem like you know how to interpret things alot better than most on this forum.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> You seem like you know how to interpret things alot better than most on this forum.



I must ask why you say that?


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I must ask why you say that?


 
Well to put it bluntly you actually have a decent brain, you put thought into what you read and type, I actually kind of admire it.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well to put it bluntly you actually have a decent brain, you put thought into what you read and type, I actually kind of admire it.


yifff


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well to put it bluntly you actually have a decent brain, you put thought into what you read and type, I actually kind of admire it.



First person who has ever said that about me. The majority of this site would beg to differ.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> First person who has ever said that about me. The majority of this site would beg to differ.


 
Well let them think what they want, there aren't to many "smart" people around here.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well let them think what they want, there aren't to many "smart" people around here.



+3 to ego

True.

But I only have those moments though, usually when I'm drunk...like now.


----------



## Leostale (Feb 11, 2010)

UGhmm.... becuase there are more boy than girls in the whole world
and this is the only place where boys can be Boys, if you know what i mean...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

There are 130 men to every 100 women in abandoned places all over china.
The normal rate is 106-107 to every 100 women.
There are 106 furries to every 10 (Furry / just perky) women.
There are 100 fat guys to every 10 women.
There are 35 asians to every 10 women.
There are 10 women to every 100 women.
There are 5 women for every 1 animals.

Chart..
No the only first two sentences are true.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

wasnt there research/survey done about this also


----------



## Attaman (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Well let them think what they want, there aren't to many "smart" people around here.



To be fair, you're looking in a thread wherein about half the frequent occupants traded Skypes in public and started to yiff.  Oh, and were hosting Blotch Porn on their Photobucket Accounts.  Being smarter than most people here is about as much an achievement as reading the instruction manual to Pong.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, you're looking in a thread wherein about half the frequent occupants traded Skypes in public and started to yiff.  Oh, and were hosting Blotch Porn on their Photobucket Accounts.  Being smarter than most people here is about as much an achievement as reading the instruction manual to Pong.


I expect today they will do the same thing...again...

-_- that be getting annoying though
though at least it makes me feel sane...and to not get skype


----------



## Attaman (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I expect today they will do the same thing...again...


  Well if they post more pictures from photobucket, remember that there is a report button on the bottom left corner of the screen.   Also remember, should it get too out of hand, that they left their Skype / IM names.  In a public forum.  Asking for yiff.

Tell me, which imageboards would have a field day with such information?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well if they post more pictures from photobucket, remember that there is a report button on the bottom left corner of the screen.   Also remember, should it get too out of hand, that they left their Skype / IM names.  In a public forum.  Asking for yiff.
> 
> Tell me, which imageboards would have a field day with such information?


none in truth as these are nobodies, they only care about the somebodies


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bastard >.< It was you that got my photobucket account banned...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bastard >.< It was you that got my photobucket account banned...


or a photobucket staff, or the fact you made it public on here....could be any asshole on here


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> or a photobucket staff, or the fact you made it public on here....could be any asshole on here



I approve of this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

I changed it back to private 2 days ago so.....
oh well, whoever saw it probably lost their sight in the process ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I changed it back to private 2 days ago so.....
> oh well, whoever saw it probably lost their sight in the process ^^


and thats why I keep my renamon collection as a zip file on the internet, which is sadly the same one getting passed around


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, shoot. I used photobucket for a lot of things...Oh well. Does anyone know of any sites that doesnt mind me having bucketloads of porn on display?

Hmmm, Shutterfly says I can't upload anything depicting minors engaging in sexual activity...doesn't flat out say I can't upload "teh pronz"..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ratte (Feb 11, 2010)

wow, this thread sure got lost.


----------

